#ubuntu-il 2011-02-28
<NIghtyy> Ddorda, here?
<NIghtyy> some1 here?
<serfus> היום בשעה שש בערוץ #ubuntu-classroom יתחיל שבוע המפתחים של אובונטו, עם הרצאת קיק-אוף של דניאל הולבך מהמועצה הקהילתית.
<serfus> לעוד פרטים - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<Ddorda> serfus: תכתטוב את זה גם ברשימת תפוצה וגם באתר
<serfus> מומלץ בחום לכל מי שמתעניין בפיתוח אובונטו
<serfus> אמממ אוקיי
<serfus> אני אכתוב באתר, נראה לי מיותר ברשימת התפוצה
<Ddorda> למה מיותר?
<serfus> כי זה פחות נוגע לקהילה הישראלית
<serfus> כבר פעמיים התלוננו שמגיע לרשימה דברים לא קשורים
<serfus> שזה קצת נראה לי מוזר כי לא עובר בה הרבה
<serfus> אבל בכל זאת....
<Ddorda> מתי התלוננו שמגיעים לשם דברים לא קשורים?
<trew100> ההי חברים
<trew100> אני צריך עזרה בהתקנת מאגר לאובונטו
<trew100> יש לי את המאגר הזה
<trew100> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<trew100> איך הולך הליך ההתקנה של המאגר?
<trew100> Ddorda: מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> trew100: פשוט לאללה
<Ddorda> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<trew100> את זה אני יודע
<Ddorda> sudo apt-get update
<Ddorda> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ddorda> tuh dum!
<trew100> מה זה הפקודה האחרונה?
<Ddorda> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<trew100> כן
<trew100> לנקות אחרי העדכון?
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> apt-get --help
<trew100> יראה
<Ddorda>    update - Retrieve new lists of packages
<Ddorda>    upgrade - Perform an upgrade
<trew100> תודה בכל אופן
<Ddorda> update מעדכן את רשימת המאגרים
<Ddorda> כי הרי הוספנו מאגר חדש, צריך לעדכן את המאגר שלנו
<trew100> זאת אומרת שעכשיו הוא מתקין לי את כל מה שיש למאגר לשדרג לי?
<Ddorda> ואז upgrade זה בעצם לעדכן
<trew100> בנתי
<Ddorda> :)
<trew100> אוהב שורת הפקודה כשיודעים לעבוד איתה
<trew100> :)
<Ddorda> כן, שורת הפקודה זה אחד הדברים
<trew100> את האמת שגם פוטושופ זה שורת הפקודה
<trew100> רק בלי שורה
<trew100> הכוונה שכדי שיהיה שימוש יעיל בתוכנה משתמשים הרבה בקיצורי מקשים
<trew100> הדבר הראשון שעלה לי לראוש זה בלנדר
<trew100> הדבר השני שורת הפקודה
<trew100> ;-)
<Ddorda> trew100: מעניין
<Ddorda> הגישה
<Ddorda> trew100: אגב, מתי הכתבה הבאה שלך?
<trew100> היום פתחתי כותרת Ddorda
<trew100> אז אם יהיה לי זמן אני אכתוב
<Ddorda> מצוין
<trew100> אגב חשבתי על רעיון
<Ddorda> תודה
<trew100> מקום שיהיה אפשר לשים שם לינקים
<trew100> בשביל חומר לכתבה אחרת למי שמעוניין ויש לו זמן לכתוב
<trew100> אני פשוט מתחיל מחר לעבוד
<trew100> שזה אומר שהזמן שלי ישאף ל-0
<trew100> Ddorda: מה קרה שאין אף כותב?
<trew100> אם לחוץ לך כתבה אפשר לשים את מה שיש לי בבלוג
<trew100> הפוסט האחרון הוא חדשות
<trew100> לא יכולתי לכתוב בקובץ אז כתבתי באתר שלי
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת אין אף כותב?
<Ddorda> שלח לי לינק
<trew100> מתי נכתב הפוסט האחרון?
<Ddorda> מזמן
<Ddorda> אף כותב לא כותב, זאת הבעיה
<trew100> יש כבר איזה שבוע שקט לא?
<Ddorda> ואין לי זמן בכלל, אז לא נראה לי פייר להטיף לכם מוסר
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> יותר לדעתי
<trew100> נכון
<trew100> אבל שווה איזה עידוד ברשימת תפוצה
<trew100> לא בקשה אלא עידוד
<trew100> זהו חזרתי הביתה
<trew100> ישלי KDE בלינוקס
<trew100> למי שלא הספיק לראות שוחרר amarok 2.4
<trew100> וגם דיגיקאם 1.8
<trew100> יש חיפוש לפי צבע התמונה אני חושב
<trew100> שזה ממש גדול
<trew100> אתה צובע האיזור החיפוש את הכאילו תמונה באיזה צבע שאתה רוצה והתוכנה תביא לך את התמונות שעונות על הדרישה
<trew100> ויש בטא שניה לגרסה 2 ששם יש זיהוי פנים
<trew100> אה ועוד קטע חשוב
<trew100> יש פלאגין לkmailשיתן לך את כל החחרים בפייסבוק בתוך התוכנה
<trew100> ואת הימי הולדת שלהם ועוד נתונים לפי מה שהם מפרסמים בפייס
<trew100> כמובן שיהיה אפשר לעדכן מהתוכנה
<trew100> עוד איזה משהו מוזר מצחיק
<trew100> החברה ב-KDE מעבירים את אמפאטי ל-QT
<Ddorda> היי חבר'ה
<nicoco> היי חברע
<Gargamel64> היי
<moshe742> אהלן:)
<Ddorda> trew100: מגניב רצח
<Ddorda> חוץ מאמפטי, זה לא מגניב
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: היי, מה קורה?
<Ddorda> nicoco: גם אתך
<Ddorda> :D
<nicoco> סבבה
<nicoco> מה המצב?
<moshe742> סבבה, מה איתכם?
<Ddorda> סבבה, מה אתכם?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda בסדר, תודה
<Gargamel64> אתה?
<Gargamel64> מה חוץ מאמפטי?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: [19:58] <trew100> עוד איזה משהו מוזר מצחיק
<Ddorda> [19:58] <trew100> החברה ב-KDE מעבירים את אמפאטי ל-QT
<Gargamel64> למה מוזר ומצחיק?
<trew100> לא כתבתי שעכשיו האפקטים של KDE יעבדו עם הדרייבר החופשי של נבידיה נכון
<trew100> ושהם הפעילו את KWIN על סמארט פון בדרך להביא את QT לפלטפורמה הזאת
<Gargamel64> Ddorda?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda זוכר שדיברנו על ייבוא ערכים לוויקי החדש?
<Ddorda> עכשיו אני זוכר
<Ddorda> אני אגיד לך מה, יש לי גישה לשרת, אם אתה יודע מה לעשות תגיד לי ואני אעשה
<Gargamel64> כמוני
<Gargamel64> אני זוכר כשמזכירים לי
<Gargamel64> מה שצריך לעשות (פירטתי במייל) זה ייבוא של כמה ערכים טובים
<i-pink> bj
<Gargamel64> וזה קצת מטופש שכל אחד יכול ליצור ערך
<Gargamel64> אבל בשביל לייבא צריך הרשאות ניהול
<Interruptus> הולה צ'יקוס
<H3r0> Ddorda - נוכח?
<Ddorda> H3r0: כן
<H3r0> Ddorda - למה היה לי באן כאן?:(
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: זה באמת מטופש
<Ddorda> H3r0: יכול להיות שהיו לך בעיות רשת?
<H3r0> יש מצב
<H3r0> למה?
<Ddorda> H3r0: כי הבאן כנראה היה אוטומטי בגלל שהצפת את החדר בהתנתקויות והתחברויות
<Ddorda> זה בדר"כ באן לשעה אם אני לא טועה
<H3r0> לא איזה
<H3r0> הוא לא נגמר :(
<Ddorda> עדיין יש?
<H3r0> לא אחרת לא הייתי נכנס לערוץ כלל :/
<H3r0> אתה בעצמך יכול לבדוק
<H3r0> /mode #ubuntu-il b
<Ddorda> יש לי דברים טובים יותר לעשות
<Ddorda> :P
<Gargamel64> Ddorda אז יש אפשרות לשנות את זה?
<Gargamel64> שמשתמש רגיל יוכל לייבא ערכים?
<Ddorda> אני בספק אם זה לא אפשרי
<Gargamel64> אז זה יכול להיות פיתרון טוב
<Gargamel64> במקום שאני אבקש שתייבא ערכים
<Gargamel64> אני אעשה את זה לבד
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: יש מצב שתשלח לי על זה מייל עכשיו שיהיה לי לבוקר?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda בסדר
<Gargamel64> Ddorda אבל אולי זה בעיה. אני מניח שיש סיבה שהגדירו את ההליך הזה למנהלי מערכת בלבד
<Gargamel64> בכל מקרה שלחתי
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-01
<dfdfd> ?????
<fgdfgdg> שלום יש לי שאלה
<Guest7168> >?
<Guest7168> ?
<Guest7168> מישהו פה?
<Ddorda>  /j mediawiki
<Nighthawk``> which download file manager u'r using ?
<Ddorda> בוא'נה, לא עמוס היופ הא?
<serfus> לומד למבחן בלשון....
<serfus> וואוו אתמול פשוט נרדמתי בצהריים וקמתי באמצע הלילה
<Ddorda> בהצלחה :)
<serfus> אני צריך אותה... לא טוב בלשון P:
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-02
<or__> i-pink, ?
<Nighthawk``> מישהו פה לעזור במשהו ?
<dfdfsdfsdf> שלום
<dfdfsdfsdf> מישהו נמצא?
<ffggg> שלום..
<ffggg> מישהו פה?
<ffggg> אפשר לקבל עזרה..
<nady_> cu
<nady_> בוקר
<ffggg> אפשר עזרה
<nady_> במה
<ffggg> זה לא פותח לי עדכונים
<nady_> לחצת על?
<ffggg> כן
<ffggg> כמה פעמים
<ffggg> זה פשוט לא נכנס
<nady_> אולי כבר הורדת?
<ffggg> מה הורדתי?
<ffggg> הינה עובד
<ffggg> שומע תגיד
<ffggg> יש לי 10.4 אתה ממליץ לי לשדרג אל 10.10.
<nady_> אני חדש לא יודע להבדיל
<ffggg> אוקי תודה בכל מקרה..
<nady_> כמה זמן יש לך
<Elihaii> מה קורה?
<Elihaii> לא מסוגל לחבר התקן USV
<Elihaii> USB*
<Nighthawk``> some1 here?
<tyacvhlfd23> ?
<tyacvhlfd23> ?
<tyacvhlfd23> ?????????
<pino-chan> !!!!!!!!!!
<Ddorda> היי חבר'ה, מה קורה?
<matanya> הלו דור
<Ddorda> matanya: מה קורה מתניה?
<matanya> הרוב טוב :)
<Ddorda> הרוב?
<Ddorda> עד כדי כך? :P
<matanya> מה, לא?
<Ddorda> matanya: לא יודע, אצלי הכל טוב
<Ddorda> :P
<matanya> וואלה
<matanya> יפה
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: תגיד, הסתדרת בסוף?
<Nighthawk``> כן חבוב
<Nighthawk``> היום מחקתי
<Nighthawk``> את כל לינוקס
<Nighthawk``> ועכשיו רציתי
<Nighthawk``> את העזרה שלך
<Nighthawk``> בנוגע לאיך לחלק את כל ה 500GB שלי
<Ddorda> למה מחקת...?
<Ddorda> אם מותר לשאול..
<Nighthawk``> לא רוצה windows וראיתי שלינוקס עד כה מאפשר לי גמישות רבה
<Nighthawk``> וחוץ מזה אני רוצה להתרגל למערכת הפעלה חדשה שבעתיד אצטרך להשתמש בה המון
<Nighthawk``> והסיבה האחרונה, שראיתי שלינוקס עד כה מכסה את כל הצרכים שלי, ובמילא על המחשב הנייח יש לי חלונות, אז עד כה מצויין
<Ddorda> הבנתי
<Ddorda> אז אתה רוצה לחלק את כל ה־500gb?
<Nighthawk``> מממ
<Nighthawk``> כן
<Nighthawk``> איך אתה היית מחלק ?
<Ddorda> הייתי משתמש בהגדרות ברירת מחדל של אובונטו
<Ddorda> או מגדיר home ו־swap
<Nighthawk``> אבל תראה את המצב הקיים
<Nighthawk``> http://i56.tinypic.com/2dkacjl.png
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: מצטער שלוקח לי זמן, אני קצת עסוק
<Ddorda> כרגיל :)
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: מה שאני הייתי עושה זה יוצר מחיצת ext4 ב־חלק הריק
<Ddorda> מעביר את התוכן של המחיצה השנייה לראשונה
<Ddorda> ואז מוחק את ההפרדה בין המחיצות
<Nighthawk``> זה מה שאני רוצה לעשות אבל אני לא יודע איך להעביר את המידע בצורה הזאת
<Nighthawk``> אני אנסה..
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: נדמה לי שאפשר לעשות את זה עם dd, צריך לשאול מישהו שניסה
<serfus> מחר תתקיים הפגישה החודשית בשעה 19:00, לא לשכוח!
<serfus> :)
<Ddorda> serfus: תכתוב ברשימת תפוצה ובאתר!
<Ddorda> וכל הכבוד שזכרת
<serfus> בדיוק כותב ברשימה
<serfus> חחח כן...
<Ddorda> serfus: xjyhhi
<Ddorda> סחטיין
<serfus> לא בחרנו מי ינהל את הפגישה
<Ddorda> שלב הבא זה להשגי מעטפות
<Ddorda> :D
<serfus> מישהו רוצה?
<Ddorda> אתה רוצה? ;)
<Ddorda> גם משה יכול
<serfus> אני יכול אבל בעיקרון אני מעדיף שזה יהיה מישהו פחות פעיל
<serfus> או יותר נכון בלי תפקיד מסוים
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Ddorda> כרצונך :)
<serfus> אני מכניס את זה עכשיו בלוקו דירקטורי, בנתיים אני אשים את עצמי כמנהל. אם מישהו רוצה שרק יצעק ואני יחליף
<Shualdon1> Ddorda: יש לי גאלאקסי אס!!!!!!!!
<Ddorda> Shualdon1: מגניב על
<Shualdon1> כל כך
<serfus> Shualdon1, רוצה אתה לנהל את הפגישה?
<Shualdon1> פגישה?
<Ddorda> Shualdon1: יש מחר פגישה מר שאנן
<Ddorda> :D
<Shualdon1> הא..
<Shualdon1> לא סביר שאני אהיה בה
<Shualdon1> יש לי משמרת לילה
<Ddorda> כי אתה סנוב מדי?
<Shualdon1> ואני כנראה אשן לפניה
<Ddorda> :P
<serfus> :D
<serfus> moshe742, אתה רוצה לנהל את הפגישה מחר?
<moshe742> אני לא בטוח יכול, שכחתי מזה לגמרי כך שיתכן שאני עובד, אבל אם אני לא אעבוד (מאוד סביר) אז אין לי בעיה
<serfus> אחלה, אז אם תגיע תנהל אתה, אם לא - אני.
<serfus> Ddorda, אפשר לדעתך להוסיף את הפגישה ללוח השנה של וואטסאפ?
<Ddorda> serfus: כן, אבל לדעתי הוא לא יאושר תוך יום
<serfus> אוקיי, אז לפעם הבאה.. אבל באופן כללי זה מקובל?
<serfus> להוסיף פגישה מהסוג הזה (צ'אט, קהילה מסוימת...)
<Ddorda> לדעתי כן
<H3r0> לדעתי לא
<H3r0> סתם
<H3r0> :P
<GuySoft> אנשים ראיתם א הפייל של ynet?
<H3r0> אני לא אוהב את ויינט בעיקר אחרי מה שאני ראיתי
<H3r0> ממש עצוב
<H3r0> לא ynet ולא walla
<Ddorda> GuySoft: ?
<Ddorda> הפייל?
<GuySoft> הם העלו כתבה למשך 20 דקות ואז הורידו אותה
<GuySoft> Ddorda, ^
<Ddorda> GuySoft: כתבה על מה?
<Ddorda> היא נמצאת בקאש של גוגל?
<GuySoft> Ddorda, כתבה על הפצצה בלוב. זה היה הסרט שצורף: http://youtu.be/URZN9HoOxcw
<H3r0> שצורף?
<H3r0> זה וירוס
<H3r0> לדעתי
<GuySoft> H3r0, זה לינק ליוטיוב, נו, אל תהיה פרנוראיד
<GuySoft> H3r0, כנס ללינק ותתחיל להתגלגל מצחוק שזו התיקשורת שלנו בארץ במקום
<Ddorda> XDDD
<Ddorda> סרטון גדול
<GuySoft> Ddorda, http://www.mobypicture.com/user/guysoft/view/8860176
<Ddorda> חחח
<serfus> wtf
<serfus> הם באמת פירסמו את זה?
<Ddorda> מצחיק רצח
<serfus> מעניין מי הטיפש שפרסם את זה ומה הוא חשב לעצמו
<serfus> אני מניח שזה מישהו שקרא רק את הכותרת וישר העתיק את הלינק
<Ddorda> serfus: אתה שם לב לשינוי באתר?
<serfus> לא חושב?
<serfus> בסרגל העליון?
<Ddorda> לא
<serfus> אז איפה?
<Ddorda> הודעות פרטיות
<serfus> לא שם לב למשהו חדש
<Ddorda> סודר הכיווניות?
<serfus> לא ידעתי שהיתה בעיית כיווניות :(
<serfus> בכל מקרה, כל הכבוד !
<Elihaii> ?
<Elihaii> מישהו פה
<trew100> הוא גדול
<trew100> הוא גדול
<trew100> זהו גימפ החליטה לקבל יעול לתוכנה
<trew100> עוד מעט יש גוגל קוד הם רוצים להכניס רשימת טו דטו
<trew100> מי שרוצה מוזמן להמליץ על תכונות חדשות
<trew100> בנוסף יש את ברק שיצר פגישה עם כל המפתחים משתמשים
<trew100> תראו פה מה קורה
<trew100> http://lightningismyname.blogspot.com/2011/03/first-gimp-developer-meeting-success.html
<Gargamel64> Ddorda?
<trew100> מישהו שמע על שירות הדוא"ל Vmail?
<trew100> מי מספק אותו?
<trew100> מי אחראי עליו?
<trew100> http://www.vmail.co.il/
<Elihaii> יש לי בעיה.. שגיאה מסוימת בחיבור USB
<Elihaii> ?
<trew100> Elihaii: ?
<Elihaii> יש לי בעיה
<trew100> מה הבעיה
<Elihaii> בוא פרטי לרגע
<trew100> לא צריך פרטי
<trew100> עדיף בכללי כדי שאם מישהו אחר כן ידע שיכתוב
<trew100> לא בטוח שאני ידע לעזור
<Elihaii> שלחתי לך בפרטי
<Elihaii> התוכנית backend מריבה תמעבד למקסימום
<nady_> kh
<nady_> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-03
<Elihaii> אפשר עזרה?
<moshe742> Elihaii, מה הבעיה?
<Elihaii> שלחו לי פה אתר ללימוד פקודות משהו אתר באנגלית
<Elihaii> והוא נמחק לי
<Elihaii> משהו עם דומיין קצר
<moshe742> מתי שלחו לך אותו?
<Elihaii> מישהו בשם מתן באנגלית
<moshe742> לפני כמה זמן?
<Elihaii> אתמול
<moshe742> אתה זוכר שעה?
<Elihaii> אממ
<Elihaii> סביבות ערב
<Elihaii> לא בידיוק שעה
<Elihaii> הכינוי שלו משהו כזה mateny
<Elihaii> משהו דומה
<Elihaii> ?
<moshe742> בטוח שזה היה אתמול?
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> טוב עזוב את זה רגעכ
<Elihaii> תוכל לעזור לי במשהו?
<Elihaii> זה יותר דחוף
<moshe742> עקרונית כן
<Elihaii> הוא לא מזהה כל התקן USB
<Elihaii> נותן לי שגיאה..
<Elihaii> שלחתי לך בפרטי תשגיאה..
<moshe742> זה עובד על מחשבים אחרים?
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> זה עבד על גירסא 8
<moshe742> איזה גרסה יש לך עכשיו?
<Elihaii> 10.4 עם תמיכה ארוכת טווח
<Elihaii> ככה כתוב
<moshe742> תכניס את הדיסק און קי למחשב ולאחר שקופצת לך השגיאה תביא את הפלט של dmesg | -tail
<Elihaii> נשלח בפרטי :]
<Ddorda> Elihaii: למה אתה שולח בפרטי? כ"כ קשה לך לעבוד עם פייסטבין?
<Elihaii> תביא תדבר הזה
<Elihaii> איך שקוראים לו
<Ddorda> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Elihaii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574850/
<moshe742> Elihaii, אתה יכול להדביק את המידע למקום שדור כתב
<Elihaii> שלחתי פה תשגיאה בלינק.
<moshe742> אני לא יודע מה גורם לזה, אבל יש לי ניחוש, האם הוצאת את ה-DOK בצורה לא בטוחה מהמחשב?
<Elihaii> אף פעם לא הכנסתי..
<Elihaii> זה פעם ראשונה
<moshe742> במחשבים אחרים
<Elihaii> הוצאתי רגיל..
<Ddorda> moshe742: אתה מכניס את הדוק והוא לא מזוהה?
<Elihaii> אני מקווה..
<moshe742> Ddorda, כן, רק שהבעיה היא של אליחי
<Elihaii> שניה אני יעלה תשגיאה
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן, טעות בהארה
<Ddorda> (אני דוחף את המונח הזה :) )
<moshe742> הוא לא מצליח לעשות ל-DOK מאונט
<Ddorda> אבל הוא כן מזוהה?
<Elihaii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574851/
<Ddorda> Elihaii: תעשה lsusb
<Elihaii> מזה?
<Elihaii> במסווף?
<moshe742> Elihaii, כן
<Elihaii> לעלות תשגיאה?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: תעלה את הפלט של lsusb
<moshe742> כן
<Elihaii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574853/
<Elihaii> ?
<Elihaii> מה עושים?
<moshe742> Elihaii, זה כשה-DOK מחובר?
<Elihaii> כן
<moshe742> Ddorda, ה-DOK לא מזוהה אבל ב-dmesg היה כתוב את השם שלו (לא בטוח שנכון
<moshe742> Ddorda, טעות שלי, הוא כן מזוהה
<Elihaii> אוקי
<Elihaii> אבל לא נפתח
<moshe742> Elihaii, ה-DOK שלך הוא קינגסטון, נכון? ורק הוא והעכבר מחוברים ב-USB, נכון?
<Elihaii> העכבר בusb
<Elihaii> והמקלדת רגיל
<Elihaii> בחיבור הסגול של המקלדת
<moshe742> יש לך מידע חשוב על ה-DOK?
<Elihaii> מאוד
<Elihaii> זה הגיבוי של כל חיי
<Ddorda> Elihaii: אז נתחיל מזה שתחבר אותו למחשב אחר ותגבה את המידע עליו ליתר ביטחון
<Elihaii> אין לי פה עוד מחשב..
<moshe742> בן כמה ה-DOK הזה?
<Elihaii> מזה בן כמה?
<Elihaii> מה הוא בנאדם
<Elihaii> חח
<moshe742> כמה זמן יש לך אותו?
<Elihaii> חודשיים
<moshe742> טוב, אז לפחות לא סביר שהוא מת או משהו, כבר קרה לי שאיבדתי מידע בגלל שה-DOK הלך לעולמו
<moshe742> האם הבעיה ממשיכה אם אתה מפעיל מחדש את המחשב?
<Elihaii> אז עדיף שלא..
<Elihaii> אני לא יכול לאבד תמידע..
<Elihaii> הוצאתי אותו עדיף..
<moshe742> עדיין לא עשינו שום דבר שעלול להזיק
<moshe742> האם בהפעלה מחדש של המחשב זה עובד או שלא יצא לך לבדוק?
<Elihaii> לא יודע למה אתה מתכוון
<moshe742> האם כיבית את המחשב והדלקת אותו שוב וראית שה-DOK עדיין לא עובד?
<Elihaii> יש לי רעיון, תגידו, עם יש לי מחשב אחר רחוק, מערכת הפעלה חלונות xp יש אפשרות להתחבר למחשב הזה מישם?
<Elihaii> כמו שליטה מרחוק בתוכנה
<Elihaii> או משו?
<moshe742> זה לא יעזור לך, הבעיה נובעת מהמחשב שלך, אם הוא לא יכול לקרוא את המידע התחברות מרחוק לא תעזור, אתה צריך להביא את ה-DOK למחשב עם החלונות
<moshe742> מאיפה אתה?
<Elihaii> נו כן, תראה אני ב1 בצהריים הולך למחשב השני, וצורב תמידע על הדיסק.
<Elihaii> אין דרך להתחבר למחשב הזה מי מחשב אחר כ-שליטה מרחוק. בתוכנה,
<moshe742> אוקי, אבל אנחנו רוצים להבין מה גורם לבעיה, אחרת זה יחזור על עצמו בעתיד
<moshe742> אפשר, אבל זה לא יעזור בכלום
<Elihaii> אני יודע, אבל אני צריך את זה
<Elihaii> אחר כך אני יפתור את זה,
<Elihaii> יש אפשרות אז?
<moshe742> אז תעזור לנו לעזור לך
<Elihaii> תקשיב עזוב את USB נטפל מחר בו, אני צריך משהו באובונטו שבווינדוס יהיה אפשרות להיכנס לפה בשליטה מרחוק.
<moshe742> אני מבין שאתה צריך את זה, אבל לא תוכל לקבל את זה אם לא נפתור את הבעיה לפני שתהיה לך גישה למחשב חלונות או מחשב אחר עם לינוקס
<Elihaii> אבל אני לא יכול לאבד תמידע הזה
<Elihaii> ועם הוא יאבד
<moshe742> למה אתה צריך שתוכל להשתלט על לינוקס מחלונות?
<Elihaii> כי אני רוב הזמן אצל דודים שלי ואני רוצה להיות בשליטה מרחוק מישם לפה
<moshe742> Elihaii, אתה לא הולך לאבד שום מידע, אם יציעו לך לעשות משהו מסוכן אתה תמיד יכול לשאול אם זה מסוכן בהנחה ואתה לא יודע ולגבות את המידע במקום נוסף
<Elihaii> עדיף לגבות לפני זה תמידע על דיסק
<moshe742> תגבה איך שאתה רוצה
<moshe742> אם יש לך גיבוי זה אומר שתוכל לפרמט את ה-DOK וכדומה בלי חשש, אבל זה לא אומר שזה יפתור את הבעיה שלו
<Elihaii> כן, אז היום יהיה לי גיבוי.
<Elihaii> על דיסק רגיל
<Elihaii> אבל אני רוצה לדעת איך אוכל להתחבר למחשב זה, מי חלונות.
<moshe742> כשאתה רוצה להוציא את ה-DOK מחלונות, איך אתה עושה את זה?
<Elihaii> הוצאת חומרה באופן בטוח
<moshe742> איזה חלונות יש לך?
<Elihaii> XP
<moshe742> גרסת הום או פרופשיונל?
<Elihaii> פרופשנל
<Elihaii> ?
<moshe742> אני חושב שתוכל להשתמש בתכנה הזו http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/01/teamviewer-share-files-remotely-control-computer/
<moshe742> זה עובד דרך חלונות ולינוקס כך שלא צריכה להיות לך בעיה
<Elihaii> אוקי ננסה..
<Elihaii> מצוין אבל יש בעיה, אני לא בטוח שזה יעבוד
<Elihaii> כי זו לא הגירסא החדשה..
<Elihaii> תחפש לי גירסא חדשה, ללינקוס\אובונטו.
<Elihaii> matanya
<moshe742> Elihaii, ניסית להתקין את זה? זה לא צריך לשנות
<Elihaii> כן
<Elihaii> התקנתי..
<moshe742> והיו בעיות?
<Elihaii> לא, אבל עם זו לא גירסא מעודכנת, אני משאר שזה לא יפעל בהשתלטות מרחוק..
<Elihaii> מקווה שזה יפעל.
<moshe742> אין סיבה שזה לא יעבוד בגלל שזה ישן, אם זה לא עובד זה בגלל שחסר משהו וכדומה
<Elihaii> אוקי.
<Elihaii> מקווה שיעבוד..
<Elihaii> אבל נראה שאין איתו שום בעיות..
<moshe742> תגדיר הכל כמו שצריך ואז לא צריכות להיות בעיות
<Elihaii> אין מה להגדיר בדרך כלל אין צורך להגדיר כלום, רק להקיש תID ותסיסמא.
<Elihaii> וזה אמור לפעול..
<Elihaii> matanya תשלח לי תאתר ללימוד פקודות מסוף
<Elihaii> ששלחת לי אתמול..
<matanya> ss64.com
<Elihaii> תודה אחי סוף סוף
<Elihaii> אתה מלך!
<Elihaii> אתר חזק..
<Elihaii> תגידו שאלה כללית
<Elihaii> איך אפשר ללמוד יסודי והכי טוב ומהיר ובהרבה רצון, פקודות, וחומרה .
<Elihaii> קודם לימוד בסיסי.
<Elihaii> matanya?
<moshe742> Elihaii, ?
<Elihaii> בוא לפרטי משה
<trew100> לה לה לה
<trew100> איזה יופי
<trew100> סוף שבוע
<trew100> זהו נגמר לעבוד למרות הכיף
<Ddorda> trew100: מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ממש מתרוקן כאן לאחרונה, חברים תביא את החברים שלכם :)
<Ddorda> שיהיה כאן יותר שמח, אני עצוב כאן לבד :(
<Ddorda> ובכלל יש עכשיו פגישה!!
<Ddorda> moshe742: !!
<lousygarua> התחיל כבר? או שמחכים לאנשים
<Ddorda> מחכים לאנשים לצערי
<Ddorda> רק הרגע נזכרתי שיש פגישה, אביב לא כאן, משה לא כאן
<Ddorda> מה נהיה?
<Ddorda> איזה סקנדל!
<lousygarua> זה הכל בגלל שלא עשית בלוק של מודעות אחרונות בפורומים!
<Ddorda> lousygarua: אני עובד על זה יא שמן
<Ddorda> בדיוק עבדתי על זה היום
<lousygarua> אה מגניב
<lousygarua> ואגב רזיתי קצת
<lousygarua> אבל אז עליתי עוד פעם באיזה קילו אבל חפיף
<Ddorda> moshe742: ....?!
<lousygarua> משה צריך להיות פה כי הוא הוהסיף מלא דברים לאג'נדה אם אני זוכר נכון
<Ddorda> הוא לא יהיה, אביב יחליף אותו
<Ddorda> ואביב אוטוטו מתחבר
<Ddorda> כמה אנשים אנחנו בעצם, רק אתה ועני?
<Ddorda> ואני*
<Ddorda> אבוי אברוך
<Ddorda> Shualdon1: כאן?
<Ddorda> nicoco: כאן?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: כאן?
<Ddorda> serfus: היי אביב, כרגע זה נראה שאנחנו רק שלושה כולל אותך
<Ddorda> trew100: כאן...?
<serfus> אהלן, סליחה על האיחור
<serfus> אם זכור לי כל הנושאים בפגישה הם נושאים של משה, ואני חושב שרק הוא יכול לדבר עליהם
<Ddorda> בגלל זה צריך שתמיד יהיו הרבה חבר'ה בערוץ, כדי שבפגישות בטוח יהיה מניין :)
<Ddorda> serfus: מה הנושאים?
<Ddorda> יש לינק?
<serfus> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%94%D7%9C%D7%9A_%D7%A4%D7%92%D7%99%D7%A9%D7%94_(Agenda)
<matanya> אם תדברו על משהו מעניין, גם אני כאן :)
<serfus> יש את הנושא שלך
<serfus> בנוגע לפורום הישן
<serfus> חוץ מזה, נושא של משה על הקנטינה (לא יודע מה זה), חוגי לינוקס - אני לא יודע בדיוק על מה הוא חשב ועל קבוצת לינוקס
<serfus> אני גם רציתי להעלות רעיון, אבל נראה שאין מספיק אנשים
<Ddorda> אני יודע לגבי הקנטינה, אבל אני לא יודע מספיק פרטים
<lousygarua> קנטינה זה לא מקום שמחלק לחמניות?
<serfus> וויקימילון : "כינוי לחנות בבסיס שבה חיילים יכולים לקנות כל מיני דברים (לדוגמא: משקאות, אוכל וכו'...)."
<serfus> :P
<lousygarua> אהה אז הייתי קרוב :)
<serfus> אני מבין שזה שם של מקום מסוים ולא באמת בבסיס (או שכן?)
<Ddorda> זה שם של מקום
<Ddorda> כלומר, זה שם של מיזם לקידום קוד פתוח
<Ddorda> שגם בנה אולם
<Ddorda> והוא רוצה לנצל אותו בינתיים
<Ddorda> אז הציעו שנארגן שם כנסים
<serfus> אהא, נשמע נחמד
<serfus> בדיוק מצאתי כתבה על זה
<serfus> http://www.themarker.com/tmc/article.jhtml?ElementId=skira20100318_1157159
<Ddorda> טוב, עושים פגישה? אנחנו 4..?
<serfus> נראה שאין על מה...
<serfus> Ddorda, חוץ מהנושא שלך
<serfus> לדעתי זה יכול להיות להחלטתכם (מנהלי הפורום)
<serfus> זה עניין אדמנסטרטיבי, אם יש יותר ספאם ממה שאפשר לסבול, תבטלו את האפשרות... בכל זאת, הפורומים הישנים הם ישנים
<serfus> עדיף להתרכז בחדש
<serfus> אני בעד לבטל את הפגישה או לחלופין לדחות אותה אם מישהו ירצה לדון במשהו
<serfus> מה אתם אומרים?
<lousygarua> אבל כל כך ציפיתי לפגישה
<serfus> lousygarua, יש משהו שאתה רוצה לדבר עליו?
<lousygarua> אולי על זה שהפורומים החדשים במצב איום?
<lousygarua> ולי אין גישה אדמיניסטיבית אליהם אבל אני לא יודע
<serfus> רוצה להרחיב?
<lousygarua> דיברתי עם דור על זה בעיקר, ורשמתי את כל מה שאני לגבי הפורומים בוויקי
<lousygarua> פשוט דור עסוק מידי
<serfus> אולי אפשר לנהל את הדיון בפורומים עצמם ואז יותר אנשים ישתתפו
<serfus> lousygarua, מה אתה אומר?
<serfus> כי כרגע אין הרבה עם מי לדבר
<Ddorda> serfus: הבעיה עם זה, כמו שחווינו  בעבר, זה שאז כל דיון נמרח בערך חודש
<Ddorda> serfus: אגב, אוטוטו יש מפגש אובונטו על הדשא, לא? כדאי להתחיל לתכנן אותו
<serfus> יש תאריך?
<Ddorda> לא, זה משהו שצריך לקבוע
<serfus> זה קשור ליציאה של הגרסה החדשה?
<Ddorda> serfus: אתה גם חלק מועדת ארועים, לא?
<Ddorda> serfus: כמובן
<serfus> Ddorda, לא חושב
<serfus> אז האירוע צריך להיות בערך בתאריך של השיחור
<serfus> שיחרור
<serfus> או אולי שבוע - שבועיים אחרי?
<Ddorda> שנייה נאי מסתכל על הרשימת ארועים
<Ddorda> serfus: השאלה הנשאלת היא, אם בארוע צריכה להיות חלוקת דיסקים או לא
<Ddorda> אם כן, צריך לעשות את זה בערך שבועיים - ארבעה אחרי
<serfus> בעיקרון כן אבל אז יש אילוץ של הזמן
<serfus> lousygarua, לדעתי כדאי שתפתח נושא בפורום, תציג את מה שאתה רוצה, אנשים יראו ויגיבו ונחליט על זמן עד שצריכה להתקבל החלטה
<serfus> Ddorda, בדיוק קיבלתי אימייל מהאחראית על שליחת הדיסקים, היא אמרה שבגלל שיש להם כמויות גדולות של שאריות אפשר לקבל יותר מהחבילה
<serfus> אני אבקש כמה שיותר?
<lousygarua> זה דיסקים של 10.04 לא? מה יש לעשות איתם, עוד מעט כבר לא יהיה ביקוש
<serfus> גם אני חשבתי ככה, אבל כנראה ש"נפטרים" מהם בכמויות באירועים שונים
<serfus> ישראלים לא אומרים לא לדיסקים חינם :)
<serfus> בכל מקרה, נקיים את הפגישה רק אנחנו או לא?
<Ddorda> serfus: כן
<Ddorda> lousygarua: 10.04 זה חשוב
<Ddorda> כי זה LTS
<serfus> אוקיי אז אני אפעיל את הבוט או שנמשיך ככה?
<serfus> לא, זה דיסקים של 10.10
<Ddorda> serfus: אני לא בטוח איך עובדים אתו בכלל, זה בוט אחר
<Ddorda> גם 10.10 זה טוב
<Ddorda> יהיה לנו חומר לארועים
<serfus> זה יותר טוב
<serfus> אז את הנושאים של משה, אתה רוצה לקחת? Ddorda
<Ddorda> serfus: איזה?
<serfus> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%94%D7%9C%D7%9A_%D7%A4%D7%92%D7%99%D7%A9%D7%94_(Agenda)
<Ddorda> על הקנטינה הסברתי כבר. להסביר שוב?
<Ddorda> השאלה העיקרית היא, מה אפשר לעשות שם?
<serfus> ברגע שיהיה לנו אירוע כלשהו, אפשר לקיים אותו שם
<Ddorda> כאילו, אם לוקחים את המקום זה צריך להיות משהו כמו הרצאות או משהו כזה
<serfus> במקום לשלם על מקום
<lousygarua> להביא כולם לאפטופים ולתקן באגים
<serfus> (אני מבין שזה יהיה חינם?)
<Ddorda> כן
<lousygarua> או לשבת לדור על הראש שיתקן דברים באתר
<lousygarua> בקנטינה
<lousygarua> דור סלח לי מראש שאני מציק לך
<serfus> בגלובאל ג'אם אנחנו יכולים להתנחל שם
<Ddorda> serfus: רעיון מצוין
<Ddorda> !
<Ddorda> להתחיל לעשות גלובל ג'אן בארץ
<Ddorda> אני מת על הרעיון
<serfus> אתה יודע על חשמל/אינטרנט?
<Ddorda> serfus: ככל הנראה יש
<serfus> מעולה, אז יותר קרוב לאירוע או כשיהיה לנו רעיון סגור, אצור איתם קשר
<serfus> הנושא השני הוא בקשר לקבוצת אובונטו אזורית בתל אביב
<serfus> מעין lug
<Ddorda> אני בעד, אם יהיה תוכן
<serfus> אני בעד, אם יהיה לי רישיון P:
<Ddorda> מה תעשה בת"א עם אוטו חוץ מתאונות?
<serfus> אוטובוסים זה בעייתי
<serfus> וגם הם עושים תאונות ;)
<Ddorda> פחות
<Ddorda> וגם יש רכבת
<serfus> השאלה היא כמה אנשים יבואו
<Ddorda> זהו, נראה לי שזה יהיה מאוד קטן. הבעיה באובונטו ישראל שיש לנו קהילה יחסית קטנה
<serfus> אני חושב שבאזור קטן כמו המרכז, שאין בוא הרבה שוחרי קוד פתוח, חבל להקים עוד קבוצה בנוגע לאובונטו בלבד
<serfus> בדיוק
<Ddorda> נראה לי שלפני שמתפצלים שכדאי שקודם יהיה לנו קצת כוח ביד
<Ddorda> כמו נגיד כסף :P
<Ddorda> צריך לסדר באמת את עניין התרומות
<Ddorda> זה מה זה לא לעניין
<serfus> שלא תורמים יותר?
<Ddorda> אי אפשר לתרום יותר
<serfus> למה?
<Ddorda> התרומות זה דרך עמותת המקור דרך האתר "לתרום". עכשיו יש איזו בעיה של חוקיות, אז כרגע התרומות מנוטרולות
<Ddorda> הדרך היחידה שאפשר להכניס תרומות כרגע זה דרך דוכנים
<Ddorda> ואין לנו בכלל דוכנים
<serfus> אז גם המקור לא מקבלים תרומות עכשיו?
<Shualdon1> Ddorda: לפני שאני הולך לישון- דברו עם עולמות. זה בפסח
<Ddorda> נכון
<Ddorda> Shualdon1: מה עם זה?
<Shualdon1> כנס כמו אייקון
<serfus> עוד מעט הגלובל ג'אם ואובונטו על הדשא, אני מניח ששם נקבל תרומות
<Shualdon1> 3 ימים אאל"ט
<Shualdon1> תבררו אם אפשר לקבל שם דוכן
<serfus> בכל מקרה, הנושא השלישי הוא "חוגי לינוקס/אובונטו (משה)"
<serfus> שזה די אותו דבר, לא?
<lousygarua> אני צריך לזוז חברים
<serfus> אני גם די לחוץ
<serfus> lousygarua, אני אשלח לך הודעה כשאני אחזור מאוחר יותר
<Ddorda> אוהו
<serfus> Ddorda, ?
<Ddorda> טוב, אז צוות ארועים, נפגשים ביום חמישי הקרוב?
<Ddorda> אני אמסור למשה גם
<serfus> מה יש ביום חמישי הקרוב?
<serfus> דור, עכשיו זה רק אני ואתה... אפשר לדחות את זה?
<Ddorda> כמובן
<Ddorda> אז חודש הבא חבר'ה
<serfus> יופי כי יש לי עבודה גדולה למחר
<Ddorda> serfus: ואתה המוביל?
<serfus> אני אחזור עוד שעתיים בערך
<serfus> Ddorda, בכיף
<serfus> (צריך לבדוק איך הבוט עובד כדאי שיהיה מסודר יותר)
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
<Ddorda> nady: כן
<nady> מה איתך הכל טוב?
<Ddorda> הכל מצוין
<nady> כל לינוקס זה אותו רעיון?
<Ddorda> לא בדיוק
<Ddorda> תלוי מאיזו בחינה
<nady> swap?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> מבחינת חלוקה למחיצות, כן
<nady> הלינוקס לא מישתמש בזיכרון הפנימי של המחשב?
<Elihaii> שאלה,
<nady> מה זה עגינה מה הכוונה
<Elihaii> דור פעם נתת לי פקודה המאפשרת לכתוב ולשנות דברים על כונן שפתחתי..
<Ddorda> Elihaii: אתה במקרה זוכר מתי?
<Elihaii> יש לך תפקודה
<Elihaii> כן מזמן, פקודה אחת מאפשרת כתיבה ויצירת מסמכים על הכונן,
<Ddorda> nady: גם בזיכרון הפנימי
<Ddorda> Elihaii: תריץ חיפוש בלוגים של הערוץ
<Elihaii> אתה לא יכול להביא לי?
<Elihaii> בטוח יש לך,
<Ddorda> אני לא זוכר על מה אתה מדבר :)
<Ddorda> אני לא עושה אוסף פקודות או משהו
<Elihaii> תרא
<Elihaii> ה
<Ddorda> nady: לעגון זה לחבר אותו בצורה נגישה וקריאה
<Elihaii> תן לי פקודות המאפשרות כתיבה על כונן,
<Ddorda> למשל אתה יכול לעגון קובץ iso ואז הוא כאילו מחובר ככונן לכל דבר
<nady> מה השלוש מחיצות שיוצרים?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: כללי מדי
<Ddorda> nady: בדר"כ יוצרים /, /home & SWAP
<Elihaii> טוב
<nady> מה זה אומר הסימן הזה
<Ddorda>  / ?
<nady> כן
<Ddorda> מכונה "root", זה ספריית האב
<Ddorda> כלומר, הנקודה הראשית במחשב
<Ddorda> אפשר לומר
<Ddorda> בלינוקס המערכת קבצים מסודרת אחרת מבחלונות
<Ddorda> בלינוקס כל דבר מתורגם לקובץ, אם זה הכונן דיסקים, הכרטיס רשת, הזיכרון וכו'
<nady> ההום זה המחיצה שצריכה להיות גדולה
<Ddorda> אז כשאתה ניגש ל־/, בעצם אתה צופה בכל המחשב, בכל המערכת קבצים
<Ddorda> כן
<avishai> ‏שלום לכולם
<Ddorda> avishai: היי אבישי, מה נשמע?
<nady> שם נישמרים כל הדברים החדשים שאני מחניס למחשב?
<Ddorda> שם נשמרות כל ההגדרות שלך, הקבצים שלך וכו'
<Ddorda> מה שלא נשמר שם זה הקובצי הפעלה של תכנות למשל
<Ddorda> אז כשאתה רוצה לעשות גיבוי קל למחשב, מומלץ לגבות את /home ורשימת התכנות המותקנות
<nady> ext4?
<Ddorda> ככה זה ישקול יחסית מעט מצד אחד ומצד שני זה אמור לרוץ יחסית חלק גם על גרסה חדשה יותר או ישנה יותר של אובונטו
<Ddorda> כן
<nady> אני שואל מה זה?
<avishai> ‏מצטער שלא הייתי בפגישה
<avishai> ‏עבודה
<nady> יש הרבה סוגים
<avishai> ‏היה משהו מעניין?
<Ddorda> avishai: כן, הנחתי
<Ddorda> לא, החלטנו לדחות לחודש הבא
<avishai> ‏אוקיי
<Ddorda> דיברנו קצת על הקנטינה
<avishai> ‏עברתי על הלוג
<avishai> ‏מה הבעיה עם התרומות?
<Ddorda> אין איפה
<Ddorda> נכון לעכשיו
<avishai> ‏למה?
<nady> יש משהו חדש עם הבאגים?
<Ddorda> איזה בעיות של חוקיות בין המקור לאתר לתרום
<Ddorda> nady: איזה באגים?
<avishai> ‏ואין דרך אחרת?
<avishai> ‏כלומר, המקור לא יכולים לפתוח פייפאל?
<Ddorda> יש, אפשר לעשות חשבון משלנו אני מניח
<Ddorda> הם פתחו וגם שם יש להם בעיות
<avishai> ‏כן, אבל לא תוכל לתת קבלות
<Ddorda> לא נראה לי גם שכרגע זה כזה בראש סדר העדיפויות שלהם
<Ddorda> avishai: למה לא?
<nady> שאובנטו לא ממשיך לעלות
<Ddorda> אם נפתח דרך לתרום חשבון משלנו אני מניח שנוכל להוציא קבלות
<Ddorda> nady: לי מעולם הייתה הבעיה הזאת, אתה צריך לבדוק בעצמך
<Ddorda> avishai: לא?
<avishai> ‏בשביל להוציא קבלות אתה חייב להיות עמותה
<nady> למה לא עשו התקנה מתוך לינוקס גם
<avishai> ‏ולהיות רשום ברשם העמותות
<avishai> ‏רואה חשבון, מבקר, עורך דין
<Ddorda> אה.. אתה מתכוון על קבלה להחזר מס?
<avishai> ‏בקיצר, תשכח מזה
<avishai> ‏כן
<Ddorda> avishai: גם למקור אין
<Ddorda> והיא עמותה מסודרת
<avishai> ‏בטח שיש להם
<Ddorda> לא אין להם
<avishai> ‏כן יש להם
<Ddorda> הם צריכים לעבור איזה אישור שהם לא עברו
<avishai> ‏חייב להיות להם כל זה לפי חוק
<avishai> ‏אה, אתה מתכוון שהם לא יכולים לנכות מס
<Ddorda> כן
<avishai> ‏באסה להם
<Ddorda> לאללה
<Ddorda> זה מוריד תרומות
<Ddorda> avishai: אני מנסה לחשוב על איזה פתרון יצירתי. איך אתרים בדר"כ עושים תרומות כאלה?
<avishai> ‏אין כמו ביורוקרטיה
<Ddorda> לאללה
<avishai> ‏מתעלמים מהחוק
<Ddorda> אני יודע שרוב הלוקואים עושים את זה יחסית שחור
<Ddorda> אפילו הלוקו הצרפתי שהוא בערך שולט בצרפת
<avishai> ‏תראה, אף אחד לא יגיד לך כלום על הסכומים האלה
<avishai> ‏מה עוד שרוב הבעיה היא אצל התורמים ולא אצלך
<avishai> ‏לפי החוק זה נחשב "מתנה"
<Ddorda> בצרפת בערך כל בית שלישי מחזיק אובונטו, יש להם לוקו אדיר מבחינת גודל
<avishai> ‏אפשר לפתוח פייפאל בעצמנו
<Ddorda> ואז מה נעשה אם הלוקו יגדל?
<avishai> ‏ולכתוב שאנחנו לא עמותה
<avishai> ‏כלום
<avishai> ‏למה שנעשה משהו?
<nady> אתה לא יכול להגיד להם מה לעשות?
<Ddorda> בעצם, עד שנגיע לגודל שלמישהו יהיה אכפת
<Ddorda> nady: למי?
<Ddorda> avishai: אני מציע שנברר גם עם לתרום וגם עם פייפאל
<nady> למי שמיצר אובנטו
<avishai> ‏עם פייפאל אין מה לברר
<Ddorda> nady: אתה יכול בעצמך :)
<Ddorda> זה נקרא לדווח באגים
<avishai> ‏הם רק צינור לכסף
<Ddorda> avishai: ברור
<avishai> ‏לפתוח פייפל אין בעיה
<Ddorda> avishai: אבל אני רוצה שניתן כמה אפשרויות תרומה לתורמים
<avishai> ‏הבעיה היא שמישהו אצלנו יצטרך להחזיק את הכסף בחשבון פרטי
<nady> יש לינוקס אם אפשרות למצב בטוח זה עולה לי
<Ddorda> כן, זה באמת בעייתי
<Ddorda> nady: עולה לך לגמרי?
<Ddorda> או שעולה משהו טקסטואלי?
<nady> כן מכיר על מה אני מדבר?
<avishai> ‏אני אשמח לעשות את זה אגב
<Ddorda> avishai: מבחינתי אין בעיה, צריך אבל להעלות את זה בפגישה
<avishai> ‏יש לי איזה חשבון בשוויץ בדיוק בשביל זה....
<avishai> ‏(אני לא באמת אשמח)
<Ddorda> avishai: אני מנסה לחשוב על כמה שיותר דרכים שאנשים יוכלו לתרום
<Ddorda> שצורת התרומה לא תהיה המגבלה שלהם
<nady> איך קוראים לכל הכתוב הזה שמתקינים את הדיסק
<Ddorda> avishai: אה, נו אז מה אתה מציע את עצמך יא שמן
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> nady: ....?
<Ddorda> תפרט?
<Ddorda> הכתוב הזה = הוראות?
<nady> זה רושם איזה שגיאה יש לי
<Ddorda> איפה?
<nady> שהדיסק עולה
<Ddorda> avishai: נראה לך שאפשרי לפתוח חשבון בנק בשביל זה?
<Ddorda> או שצריך להיות חברה או עמותה בשביל דברים כאלה?
<nady> מה צריך להיות גודל המחיצות
<Ddorda> nady: תלוי במחשב שלך
<Ddorda> ותלוי איזו מחיצה
<nady> תגיד בערך לפי סוגים
<nady> יש שלושה  שלבים לכל אחד
<Ddorda> לא הייתי נותן יותר מ־30 ג'יגה ל־ /
<Ddorda> השאר ל־hope
<Ddorda> home*
<Ddorda> ו־ בערך כגודל הראם ה־swap
<Ddorda> תלוי בכמה הארדיסק יש לך
<nady> אני רואה פה איזה פיתרון אבל איך מגיעים לזה לא הבנתי?
<nady> http://www.linuxguide.org.il/ubuntu/%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%A7%D7%A0%D7%AA_%D7%90%D7%95%D7%91%D7%95%D7%A0%D7%98%D7%95_%D7%98%D7%A7%D7%A1%D7%98%D7%95%D7%90%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%AA
<nady> תימשוך
<nady> לא ענית לי איזה פעם חחחחחחחח?
<Ddorda> nady: באיזה שלב?
<H3r0> אוף יש לי כאבי ראש
<nady> לא היום
<Ddorda> nady: באיזה שלב אתה רואה?
<nady> כמה צטים של לינוקס אתה מכיר
<Ddorda> nady: הרבה?
<Ddorda> :P
<nady> תביא איזה אחד פעיל מאוד?
<Ddorda> nady: ##linux
<Ddorda> #ubuntu
<nady> ניכנסת לקישור
<nady> ?
<Ddorda> כן....
<nady> זה הפיתרון למחשב שלי אבל איך מגיעים לזה ?
<Ddorda> למה? להתקנה טקסטואלית?
<nady> כן זה הפיתרון למי שאין כרטיס מסך?
<nady> יודע או צריך לשחק עם זה קצת?
<H3r0> מישהו מכיר במקרה
<H3r0> אחסון חינמי
<H3r0> שתומך בסוקטים?
<Ddorda> nady: אתה צריך להוריד את ה־iso החלופי
<Ddorda> H3r0: לא אני
<nady> יש לך זמן לימצוא לי את זה?
<Ddorda> אגב, ראית את הלינק ששלחתי לך?
<nady> שלחת לי?
<H3r0> Ddorda - כן אבל יש בעיה אחרת אני צריך למחוק את המשתמש שלי שם כי יש לי בעיה
<Ddorda> nady: שנייה
<H3r0> Ddorda - instead of write Hero I wrote Heor
<nady> כבר חוזר?
<nady> שלח לי לאי מייל אחי?
<Ddorda> nady: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Ddorda> vbv
<Ddorda> הנה
<Ddorda> nady: איזה שלחתי לאימייל, אני לא נותן תמיכה בפרטי
<Ddorda> אגב, זה בגודל DVD ולא דיסק, אז תהיה מוכן לזה נפשית
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז
<nady> יש פה הרבה על איזה ?
<nady> תקישור להורדה חחחחחחחח
<H3r0> Ddorda - אם יש לך זמן אולי תעזור לי לחפש
<Ddorda> nady: אתה רוצה 10.04 או 10.10?
<Ddorda> ואתה משתמש בטורנטים?
<Ddorda> כי אז זה יחסוך לך זמן
<Ddorda> H3r0: כמו שאמרתי, אני עם חצי רגל לא כאן
<nady> 10-10
<H3r0> סבבה
<nady> תודה על הכל אין תלונות
<Ddorda> nady: אתה משתמש בטורנט?
<Ddorda> nady: ...?
<nady> kt
<nady> no
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Ddorda> nady: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Ddorda> יאללה, זזתי
<Elihaii> דור
<Ddorda> Elihaii: ..?
<Elihaii> חכהה דור
<Ddorda> ....
<Ddorda> כן? מה?
<Elihaii> אני צריך תפקודה דחוף, לכונן
<Elihaii> זה לא מאפשר לי ליצור מסמכים ותיקיות
<Ddorda> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Elihaii> מה
<Ddorda> תדביק כאן את הפלט של
<Ddorda> ls /media
<Elihaii> אבל השם של הכונן לא מדיה
<Ddorda> הוכננים נמצאים תחת מדיה
<Elihaii> השם של הכונן הוא: כונן קשיח 160 GB: מערכת קבצים 46 GB
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> Elihaii: שמע, אני על סף ללכת מכאן, אם אתה רוצה עזרה תעשה מה שאני אומר
<Elihaii> טוב
<Elihaii> דקה
<Elihaii> נשלח בפרטי.
<Ddorda> אני לא מקבל בפרטי
<Ddorda> גם לא קיבלתי
<Ddorda> שלח כאן
<Elihaii> שניה
<Elihaii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575157/
<H3r0> Ddorda - Linux 1.1.68 2.6.34.6-SE #12 SMP Fri Feb 18 18:10:27 GMT 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<H3r0> איזו מערכת זו?
<Elihaii> שלי?
<H3r0> לא
<Ddorda> ls -l a255fc67-aa48-4de5-b5d9-fc9149454fa2
<Ddorda> Elihaii: ^
<H3r0> Ddorda - זה הפלט מ
<Ddorda> רגע, טעות
<H3r0> uname -a
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Elihaii> אז מעושים
<Ddorda> Elihaii: ls -l /media/a255fc67-aa48-4de5-b5d9-fc9149454fa2
<Ddorda> Elihaii: הנה
<Ddorda> מה הפלט?
<Elihaii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575160/
<Ddorda> תדביק דרך האתר שללחתי כמובן
<Elihaii> שלחתי
<Elihaii> אז מעושים?<
<Ddorda> Elihaii: sudo chown al09:al09 /media/a255fc67-aa48-4de5-b5d9-fc9149454fa2
<Elihaii> ואז?
<Ddorda> זהו
<Ddorda> תנסה לשים שם איזה קובץ
<Elihaii> עובד
<Elihaii> לשמור תפקודה?
<Ddorda> אגב, אתה לא אמור להיות צריך לעשות את זה, זה שזה קורה זה כי אתה עושה משהו דפוק
<Ddorda> שמור, זה לא כואב
<Elihaii> שאלה
<Elihaii> אפשר לדעת איך להעיף תדבר הזה,
<Elihaii> כל דיסק, כונן שאני נכנס או ישר בשולחן העבודה
<Elihaii> אני רוצה להעיף את זה!!
<Elihaii> מה צריך לעשות?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: לא כבר עזרתי לך לסדר את זה?
<Elihaii> התקנתי אחי שוב אובונטו בגלל זה, גם עזרת לי בדבר שעכשיו ניסינו
<Elihaii> טוב אז אוכל לקבל שוב תמדריך הזה?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: gconf-editor
<Ddorda> Alt+F2 > "gconf-editor"
<Ddorda> ואז תנווט אל /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Ddorda>  /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Ddorda> ואז יהיה לך בצד volumes_visible
<Ddorda> תוריד ממנו את הסימון
<Ddorda> עכשיו באמת זזתי
<Ddorda> נדבר עוד איזה חצי שעה
<Elihaii> תודה רבה
<Elihaii> יום טוב, ושיהיה לך לילה טוב אחי!!
<Ddorda> Elihaii: גם לך
<Ddorda> ותבוא יותר
<Ddorda> גם אם אין בעיות, תמיד כיף שיש כאן אנשים
<Elihaii> כן, שאלה אחי
<Elihaii> איפה אתה גר
<Elihaii> בישראל או בחול
<Ddorda> בארץ
<Ddorda> נכון לעכשיו בכך אופן
<Elihaii> איפה בארץ?
<Elihaii> אתה יודע חלק לינוקס
<Ddorda> חלק?
<Elihaii> חלק
<Elihaii> כאילו שוטף?
<Elihaii> איך אתה יודע כל כך טוב לינוקס ואובנטו
<Elihaii> אתה נראה מקצועי
<Ddorda> Elihaii: תמיד יש עוד מה ללמוד
<Elihaii> תגיד בן כמה אתה אחי?
<Elihaii> 30?
<Elihaii> 20?
<Elihaii> 40?
<Ddorda> כמה שצריך :)
<Elihaii> חח רציני אחי
<Elihaii> שומע תודה רבה אחי בכל מקרה, מאוד מודה לך. לילה טוב..
<Ddorda> נו מה זה משנה
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
<moshe742> Ddorda, מה היה בפגישה?
<Ddorda> חזרתי
<moshe742> Ddorda, מה היה בפגישה?
<Ddorda> moshe742: לא היה כמעט כלום, הם שאלו מה זה הקנטינה וקבענו לדחות לחודש הבא
<Ddorda> בנוסף צריך לעשות פגישה לועד ארועים שבוע הבא
<moshe742> אני בעד, אבל צריך להודיע גם לשימי
<moshe742> מצטער שלא הייתי, היתה לי משמרת בעבודה:(
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן, ברור, לא אשמתך או משהו
<Ddorda> רק תשתדל להודיע קודם פעם הבאה
<moshe742> הענין הוא שבעבודה הנוכחית אני יכול לדעת רק באותו היום...
<moshe742> אני מקוה שבשבועות הקרובים אוכל למצוא מקום יותר מסודר כך שאוכל לדעת במקרה כזה כמה ימים מראש לפחות
<moshe742> הענין הוא שגם אם קבעו לי משמרת ליום נתון היא עשויה להתבטל ואז הייתי יכול להגיע היום (אם המשמרת היתה מתבטלת) דבר שקורה לעתים די קרובות...
<Ddorda> !cmds
<avishai> ‏תגידו, אולי פשוט נעביר את הפגישות ליום אחר?
<Ddorda> avishai: אפשרי בהחלט, למרות שעד עכשיו זה די התאים לכולם. נראה שבפגישה האחרונה זה באמת לא התאים כ"כ
<moshe742> avishai, למה?
<Ddorda> moshe742: ^
<moshe742> Ddorda, למי זה לא מתאים? והאם זה קבוע או שבגלל דברים שמשתנים מחודש לחודש?
<Ddorda> moshe742: אני מתכוון שבמפגש האחרון לא היו כמעט אנשים
<Ddorda> והרוב בגלל עבודה
<moshe742> אוקי, אז צריך לעשות סקר חדש לבדוק מתי זה נוח לרוב האנשים, נתחיל לדעתי מסקר של מי שרוצה להגיע ולא יכל עד היום ומי שהגיע לרוב המפגשים ואח"כ נעבור לכל השאר
<moshe742> מה דעתכם?
<Ddorda> moshe742: רעיון טוב
<Ddorda> אגב, אני בכלל חושב שהבעיה העיקרית של הפגישות או של הערוץ באופן כללי זה שיווק
<Ddorda> צריך שפשוט תהיה כאן יותר פעילות.
<avishai> ‏כן, האמת שגם הפורומים פחות פעילים
<moshe742> זה ברור, אבל אני לא יודע אם זה יספיק
<avishai> ‏וגם האתר לא ממש מתעדכן
<Ddorda> avishai: נכון, אני עובד על זה עם סרפוס
<Ddorda> האמת שבדיוק עכשיו הוא התחיל לקחת יותר יוזמה, אז אני אישית יחסית מרוצה
<avishai> ‏אגב, שלחתי לו סטטיסטיקות של פברואר
<avishai> ‏רוצה גם?
<Ddorda> הוא הזמין עוד דיסקים למשל
<Ddorda> כן :)
<Ddorda> משום מה לא עבד, שלח במייל
<moshe742> Ddorda, אתם תעשו סיכום של המפגש שהיה היום?
<Ddorda> moshe742: לא יודע מה בדיוק יש לסכם, אבל בסדר
<moshe742> Ddorda, אני לא שואל, אם אין מה לסכם אז אין
<moshe742> אני פשוט לא זכרתי אם עשיתי סיכום למפגש של חודש שעבר וכשבדקתי גיליתי שאכן לא עשיתי...:(
<moshe742> וראיתי שאין של החודש, אז רציתי לדעת אם זה רלוונטי בכלל
<Ddorda> !donate
<moshe742> בקיצור, אני מאוכזב מעצמי יותר מידי לאחרונה מבחינת הפעילות שלי ומה שאני אמור לעשות ולא עושה:(
<Ddorda> moshe742: אם אתה ממילא עורך, אתה יכול פשוט להגיד שנדחה מחוסר משתתפים
<Ddorda> moshe742: תכתוב ביומן, הכי טוב
<moshe742> אוקי, אני כנראה אעשה את זה היום או מחר
<Ddorda> !donate dor
<moshe742> אני לא משתמש ממש ביומן, אבל אני אולי אעשה משהו בסגנון בסקרינלטס
<Ddorda> !test
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> !cmds
<Ddorda> !test
<trew100> Ddorda: היי
<trew100> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> הכל טוב
<trew100> טוב שכך
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<trew100> מעולה
<Nighthawk``> whats the prefered linux ftp application ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: Linux users don't like ftp
<Ddorda> and there's no such thing "preferred", we have different tastes :P
<Ddorda> you may search for ftp client for ubuntu etc.
<Nighthawk``> i downloaded filezila :>
<Nighthawk``> looking good, and i'm using it via sftp :>
<Ddorda> downloaded?
<nicoco> You can use "Places > connect to server"
<nicoco> I think it's more comfortable
<Nighthawk``> ddor i'm inlove with linux.. :>
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-04
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: i still don't get what "I downloaded" means
<Ddorda> did you went to their site and downloaded it or used apt-get?
<Nighthawk``> ubuntu software center :>
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: well done
<Nighthawk``> heheh
<Nighthawk``> דור אמרת לי להתקין לינוקס
<Nighthawk``> אבל זרקתם אותי למים לבד
<Nighthawk``> :)
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אמרתי לך להתקין?
<Nighthawk``> חחחח תכלס לא
<Nighthawk``> בתכלס אני מאושר מהמערכת, ממש גמישה ואפשר לבסס את המעמד בתור מתכנת הרבה יותר טוב, לפחות כמובן לא ב DOT NET
<Nighthawk``> כלומר לגבי c#
<Nighthawk``> הדבר היחיד בנתיים שמעצבן אותי, שאין תאימות של החברות הגדולות ATI GEFORCE DELL ועוד לגבי דריוורים
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: דווקא לדל יש
<Ddorda> Dell
<Ddorda> וגם ATI
<Ddorda> GeForce זו לא חברה אלא מוצר של nVidia
<Ddorda> ובאמת התמיכה שלו בלינוקס פחות טובה
<Nighthawk``> יש לי dell inspiron 5010 יפייפה אבל משום מה אני רואה סרטונים ביוטיוב ובכלל באיכות גרועה ביותר
<Nighthawk``> ואני לא יודע איך לסדר זאת
<H3r0> Nighthawk`` - כולה להתקין אובונטו לא כזו צרה גדולה זו הפצה מאוד ידידותית
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: בעיות פלאש אלה לא בעיות בלינוקס
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא יודע על מה אתה מדבר בנוידיה יש לי כאן אחלה תמיכה
<Ddorda> H3r0: לפעמים יש לפעמים אין
<Ddorda> מה שאומר שזה לא משהו
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> ב־ATI תמיד יש
<Ddorda> ו־Dell כרגע מובילים מבחינת תמיכה בלינוקס
<Ddorda> במחשבים ניידים
<H3r0> אני בנייח
<H3r0> Ddorda -
<H3r0> http://www.siz.co.il/my/udgytiomrmj5.png
<H3r0> תמונה אמיתית לגמרי
<H3r0> מה אתה אומר דור?
<H3r0> Ddorda
<Ddorda> H3r0: מה מיוחד בזה?
<Ddorda> סתם htop
<H3r0> אוקיי
<H3r0> תעשה את HTOP ותשווה
<H3r0> [;
<Ddorda> נו?
<H3r0> מה נו
<H3r0> תראה לי desktop כזה עם 34 מגה ראם כולה
<H3r0> ועוד xfce
<Ddorda> אה.. התוכן..
<H3r0> (:
<H3r0> מבין?
<H3r0> זה למה אני אוהב את לינוקס
<H3r0> היא בניגוד לוינדוס או מאק
<H3r0> לא דורש ממש הרבה משאבים
<H3r0> ולכן היא לא מצריכה אותך לקנות חומרה חדשה באופן די דפוק
<Ddorda> H3r0: רוצה עוד פחות?
<H3r0> אני יכול
<H3r0> openbox
<H3r0> וגם קרנל מקופנג
<H3r0> מקופנג*
<H3r0> אולי יש עוד כמה דרכים כמו להשתמש בwicd
<Ddorda> fluxbox יותר נוח מאופןבוקס
<H3r0> כדי לעלות את הבוט זרויז
<H3r0> לא ניסיתי
<Ddorda> את אופןבוקס כ ניסית?
<H3r0> אני אוהב את גנום
<H3r0> לא
<H3r0> עצלנות יתר [;
<Ddorda> מומלץ בחום
<Ddorda> ובכלל, אם כבר מערכות קלות
<Ddorda> לך על LXDE
<H3r0> תראה אני הולך על מערכת שימוה
<H3r0> שמישה*
<H3r0> והיעילה
<Ddorda> H3r0: bu
<H3r0> אבל שעובדת .. [;
<Ddorda> נו
<Ddorda> לך על lxde
<Ddorda> http://lxde.org/image_galleries/screenshots
<Ddorda> מהירה לאללה ונראת טוב
<Ddorda> אגב, איזו הפצה אתה מריץ? ארכס?
<H3r0> כן אבל נראת חרא
<H3r0> עם ישומים רצים
<Ddorda> נראית טוב דווקא
<H3r0> ומזכירה לי את KDE
<H3r0> יאללה גיבור עפתי לישון
<H3r0> לילה דבש
<H3r0> אה ולגבי מה שאלעד נתן
<H3r0> אני צריך לסדר את היוזר כפי שאמרתי
<Nighthawk``> דור פה ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: חצי
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: דבר
<Nighthawk``> חח
<Nighthawk``> שכחתי מה רציתי
<Nighthawk``> אה
<Nighthawk``> רציתי לשאול
<Nighthawk``> אם יש לי על הנייח
<Nighthawk``> realvnc
<Nighthawk``> ואני מנסה דרך הלינוקס להתחבר אליו
<Nighthawk``> הוא לא נותן לי
<Nighthawk``> לא אמור להיות בעיה לא ?
<Ddorda> vnc?
<Ddorda> לא, לא אמורה להיות בעיה
<Ddorda> תוודא שאתה משתמש באותו פורט
<Ddorda> !g vnc from ubuntu to windows
<Hoborg> VNC - Community Ubuntu Documentation - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Ddorda> והרי לך
<Ddorda> התשובה
<Ddorda> :)
<Nighthawk``> windows i use REALVNC and at ubuntu i'm using remote desktop viewer but it's not connected.
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: עםםעךק
<Ddorda> google
<Nighthawk``> כה אני קורא את שלך, תודה דור שפיצון
<Nighthawk``> למה אתה לא ישן ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: atkv yucv
<Ddorda> שאלה טובה
<Ddorda> אני זז
<Ddorda> לילט
<Nighthawk``> לילה טוב חבוב
<soomsoom> .wiki התקנה
<Ddorda> !cmds
<soomsoom> !wiki התקנה
<Hoborg> soomsoom: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/התקנה_והסרה_של_תוכנות
<Ddorda> ?!
<soomsoom> !wiki התקנה אובונטו
<Hoborg> soomsoom: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/התקנה_והסרה_של_תוכנות
<soomsoom> !wiki גראב
<Hoborg> soomsoom: Not Found
<Ddorda> !wiki אג'נדה
<Hoborg> Ddorda: Not Found
<Ddorda> מה לא?
<soomsoom> גוגל =]
<Ddorda> !wiki מטלות
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/index.php?title=רשימת_מטלות&oldid=216
<Ddorda> אוקיי, זה לפחות עובד, עד לא מזמן גם זה לא עבד
<Ddorda> !wiki פגישה
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/מהלך_פגישה_(Agenda)
<soomsoom> Ddorda: זה אשמת גוגל
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כן, ברור לי
<Ddorda> השמנים האלה :P
<soomsoom> גם לנו יש איתם בעיות
<Ddorda> אגב, מעניין איפה ליאל
<Ddorda> לא ראיתי אותו כבר מלא זמן והפקטואידס שלו לא עובד כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> !cmds
<Ddorda> [10:22] -Hoborg- uptime, g, wiki, donate, youtube, test
<soomsoom> !cmds
<Ddorda> נסה את test
<soomsoom> !test
<Ddorda> או donate
<soomsoom> .test
<Hoborg> This is a test!
<soomsoom> .donate
<Hoborg> ‏ניתן לתרום לנו בעמוד התרומה https://www.litrom.com/?Artst_ID=149&camp=610
<Ddorda> מה?!
<soomsoom> מה הבעיה?
<Ddorda> רגע, למה זה עם נקודה?
<soomsoom> תבדוק את ההגדרות של הפלאגין
<soomsoom> יש להם הגדרות נפרדות
<Ddorda> הבנתי
<Ddorda> אוקיי, תודה רבה
<Ddorda> אני מרגיש כמו סבתא שלי
<Ddorda> הכל לא עובד עד שאני מגיע
<soomsoom> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> פתאום הכל מתקתק
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אתם צריכים לעדכן את הבוט
<soomsoom> =]
<Ddorda> עידכנתי אותו. לא?
<soomsoom> פה?!
<soomsoom> לא יודע =]
<soomsoom> לאזעזל אני צריך לשים ctcp version
<soomsoom> לבוט ואין לי כוח
<soomsoom> אני מתעצל :)
<Ddorda> שמן
<soomsoom> בוא נגיד
<soomsoom> @plugin list
<soomsoom> יש?
<soomsoom> יאנו
<soomsoom> .plugin list
<soomsoom> עובד לך בניהול?
<Ddorda> כן
<soomsoom> אוקיי עדכנתם =]
<soomsoom> מה זה locobot
<soomsoom> ?
<Ddorda> זה הלוגר
<Ddorda> תעשה לו whois
<Ddorda> הלוגר הישן למעשה
<soomsoom> אוקיי ומה זה הלוגר החדש?
<Ddorda> ubuntulo1:
<soomsoom> uBOTu-fr
<soomsoom> מה זה?
<Ddorda> זה הבוט שנתנאל כ"כ משמיץ
<Ddorda> שנותן באנים למספימים
<soomsoom> Too Much bots here
<Ddorda> הוא כבר הרבה זמן לא בשימוש שוטף, אבל בכל זאת
<soomsoom> :O
<Ddorda> soomsoom: שניים מהם מעולם לא הזמנתי
<Ddorda> :P
<soomsoom> :P
<soomsoom> Interruptus: גועל נפש, מה אתה עושה פה?
<soomsoom> :P
<Ddorda> אגב, רק אני יכול להוסיף פקטואידס?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: ^
<soomsoom> אם אתה אדמין, אז כן
<soomsoom> :P
<Ddorda> הבנתי
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<soomsoom> אף אחד אחר לא יכול להוסיף
<Ddorda> סבבה
<soomsoom> נו אז איך הבוט?
<Ddorda> איך נתנאל הגיב לזה שלא כל אחד יכול להוסיף?
<Ddorda> או שהוא אדמין?
<soomsoom> הוא אדמין
<soomsoom> בייחד איתי
<Ddorda> הו, אני מופתע עד עמקי נשמתי.
<soomsoom> למה?
<Ddorda> כשכאן הורדנו את הפקטואידס רק לאדמינים כי הוא עשה שטויות אז הוא התחיל להתבכיין שאנחנו רודנים
<Ddorda> נו טוב
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> או שבעצם זה היה ב־##linux-il
<soomsoom> חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אבל איך הבוט עד כה?
<Ddorda> פיגוז על
<Ddorda> אני מרוצה :)
<soomsoom> אתם צריכים להוריד את כמות הבוטים
<Ddorda> את הבוט פגישות אני עוד צריך ללמוד, אבל בעיקרון אני מרוצה
<soomsoom> יש פה יותר מדי
<soomsoom> האא
<Ddorda> soomsoom: צריך לעשות help כפקודה
<soomsoom> את הפגישות
<soomsoom> שימו לב
<soomsoom> זה מותאם
<soomsoom> לארצ'
<soomsoom> אז אתם צריכים לשנות פה כל מיני דברים
<soomsoom> קפיש?
<Ddorda> אז אתה אומר שאני אצטרך להסתכל קצת בקוד?
<soomsoom> לשנות את הקוד
<soomsoom> לא רק להסתכל
<soomsoom> :P
<Ddorda> סבבה
<soomsoom> ואתם צריכים לזה מערכת מיוחדת
<soomsoom> ג
<soomsoom> ם
<soomsoom> שיודעת לקרוא את הלוגים
<soomsoom> http://logs.archlinux.org.il
<soomsoom> זאת המערכת
<soomsoom> גם היא קוד פתוח
<soomsoom> חכה רגע
<soomsoom> פאק
<soomsoom> אני לא מאמין
<soomsoom> נתנאל מחק את זה מהגיטאהב שלו
<soomsoom> שנייה
<Ddorda> ברב
<soomsoom> Ddorda: טוב, אני אצטרך לעשות רפו משלי
<soomsoom> גם לזה
<soomsoom> יקח לי זמן
<soomsoom> Ddorda: חחח, תדחה את התוכניות שלך עם הפלאגין פגישות
<soomsoom> עד שאני אסדר את זה
<soomsoom> עד שאני אכניס את המערכת לגיטהאב שלי
<Ddorda> חחח
<soomsoom> זה יקרה משהו כמו ביום שני הבא, לא הקרוב... הבא
<soomsoom> אני מסיים מבחנים
<soomsoom> סוף סוף
<soomsoom> ויהיה לי יותר זמן להתעסק בדבים אחרים
<Interruptus> אחח איזה כיף
<Interruptus> הכלבה שלי צדה קיפודים וציפורים
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אז אני מבין שהיה לך בשר רך לא. צהריים היום
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אימא של Interspace בגבס.
<Ddorda> Interruptus: סליחה, ההארה יצאה בטעות
<Ddorda> אימא של Interspace בגבס.
<Ddorda> רשמתי דרכם דומיין, לא מפסיק להתחרט לרגע.
<Interruptus> פחח מה קרה שם?
<Rodensky> יש לי ריח של בוטנים קלויים
<Interruptus> הוו
<Interruptus> הנה את
<Rodensky> אני לא מפסיקה להסניף את עצמי
<Interruptus> רוצה לראות מדריך להכנת לחם שהכנתי?
<Rodensky> בכיף
<Interruptus> http://www.mediafire.com/file/3h2nar7g8ux5bro/bread2.pdf
<Interruptus> לחם בירה אירי
<Interruptus> מצויין עם חתיכת חמאה מלוחה וכוס בירה בצד
<Rodensky> המתכון נשמע מצוין, רק שכיכר הלחם שלך יצאה עם מראה של ציץ מעוך :P
<Interruptus> אה נו זה כל הכיף
 * Interruptus all hailz ziz mauch
<Rodensky> מי זה זיז מאוץ'? זה ראפר? (:
<Interruptus> נשמע כמו מישהו מסוכן
<manila> is there anyone here?
<Rodensky> מנילה היא בירת הפיליפינים וגם חוברת העדפות למקצוע צבאי טרם הגיוס
<Rodensky> שאלון העדפות למעשה
<Interruptus> פעם ביקרתי בפיליפינים ואכלתי שרימפ מטוגן עם חמאת בוטנים
<Interruptus> בבלילה כזאת
<Interruptus> אני זוכר את המקומות שהייתי שם לפי מה שאכלתי שם
<manila> היי חברה, יש לי בעיה עם אזור ההתראה באובונטו. נמחק לי סרגל הכלים העליון, הצלחתי לשחזר את הכל חוץ מאייקון החיבור לאינטרנט. מישהו יודע מה עליי לעשות? תודה מראש
<Interruptus> משתמש בנטוורק מנג'ר או בגנום-נטוורקינג
<manila> אין לי מושג. איך יודעים?
<manila> מערכת ההפעלה בעברית דרך אגב
<manila> ?
<Interruptus> תעשה לחיצה ימנית
<Interruptus> הוסף דברים לפאנל
<Interruptus> תחפש שם את הסמל של הנטוורק מנג'ר
<manila> ללחוץ סתם ככה כפתור ימני על המסך? יש לי צור תקייה, צור מסמך...
<Interruptus> לאלא
<Interruptus> על הפאנל
<Interruptus> שיחזרת את הפאנל?
<manila> שחזרתי סרגל כלים עליון. לזה אתה מתכוון?
<Interruptus> פאנל עליון
<Interruptus> כן
<manila> אז כן. לחצתי כפתור ימני, וזה נתן לי הוסף דברים ללוח. להכנס?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<manila> אני בפנים. מה הלאה?
<Interruptus> נו תחפש שם את הסמל של הרשת
<Interruptus> ותוסיף
<Interruptus> לא בעיה
<manila> איך אני יודע מה זה הסמל של הרשת?
<Interruptus> זה נראה כמו 2 מחשבים
<Interruptus> או כמו מחשב עם חוט
<Interruptus> או כמו 2 חוטים שמחוברים באמצע
<manila> מציג שולחנות עבודה מרוחקיים זה נקרא?
<manila> מה השם של זה?
<manila> אתה חי?
<manila> יש פה מישהו?
<dfsksjdfsdf> ?
<serfus> שלום
<dfsksjdfsdf> אני רוצה הורדה של אובונטו 8.0
<dfsksjdfsdf> או
<dfsksjdfsdf> 8.10
<dfsksjdfsdf> אחד מהם
<Ddorda> אין 8.0
<serfus> אין 8.0
<Ddorda> ולמה אתה צריך 8?
<serfus> :P
<Ddorda> זה עתיק כבר
<dfsksjdfsdf> אני יודע, אפשר
<dfsksjdfsdf> אני רוצה תמערכת
<dfsksjdfsdf> בבקשה נו
<Ddorda> אמ.. כן
<dfsksjdfsdf> תביאו לי הורדה כמערכת הפעלה
<serfus> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<dfsksjdfsdf> מצוין
<dfsksjdfsdf> אני יוריד, וישדרג ל10.4
<serfus> מה? למה?
<dfsksjdfsdf> ככה
<serfus> אתה מבין שתצטרך לשדרג שלושה פעמים
<dfsksjdfsdf> למה בידיוק?
<dfsksjdfsdf> פעם אחת בלבד.
<serfus> 8.10>9.4>9.10>10.4
<dfsksjdfsdf> לא,
<dfsksjdfsdf> זה גירסאות רגילות
<dfsksjdfsdf> אני עובר ישר לגריסאות עם תמיכה ולא רגילות
<serfus> למה אתה פשוט לא מתקין?
<dfsksjdfsdf> אל תדאגכ
<dfsksjdfsdf> בכל מקרה תודה
<Nighthawk``> מישהו ער?
<nady> כן
<nady> מאיפה אתה
<Nighthawk``> מפה.. מה זאת אומרת ?
<Ddorda> nady: למה אתה שואל את זה אנשים בכלל?
<nady> ?
<nady> מה?
<Ddorda> .privacy nady
<Ddorda> .privacy |nady
<Ddorda> .privacy|nady
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> .privacy
<Nighthawk``> :)
<Nighthawk``> .privacy
<nady> שמח?
<nady> יש שמה ישראלים?
<Ddorda> .privacy|Ddorda
<Ddorda> .privacy Ddorda
<Hoborg> יש לשמור על פרטיות המשתתפים, אין לשאול שאלות חודרניות בחדר הציבורי!
<Ddorda> .privacy | Ddorda
<Hoborg> יש לשמור על פרטיות המשתתפים, אין לשאול שאלות חודרניות בחדר הציבורי!
<Ddorda> עובד
<Ddorda> יופי
<Nighthawk``> .privacy Ddorda
<Hoborg> יש לשמור על פרטיות המשתתפים, אין לשאול שאלות חודרניות בחדר הציבורי!
<Ddorda> liel: כאן?
<liel> Darky: כן
<liel> Ddorda: כן
<Ddorda> liel: תגיד, יש אפשרות בתוסף שבנית
<Ddorda> להצביע לע מישהו?
<Ddorda> כלומר
<Ddorda> .dataja liel
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<Ddorda> או משהו כזה?
<liel> Ddorda: אני בתקופה של עומס רציני של עבודות, אז עד אמצע אפריל אני לא אוכל לעשות את זה
<H3r0> למה אני תמים למה ?:(
<Ddorda> H3r0: יש כאלה
<Ddorda> liel: לא אמרת בדיוק שיש לך עכשיו יותר זמן?
<H3r0> Ddorda - למה יש כאלה?
<Ddorda> כי ההורים שלהם לא חינכו אותם
<H3r0> Ddorda - אני תמים
<H3r0> מה אפשר לעשות בנידון
<H3r0> ?
<soomsoom> .cmds
<soomsoom> !cmds
<soomsoom> !dataja
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> .dataja
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<Ddorda> liel: ליאל, שומע?
<Ddorda> יש לי כמה רעיונות לשיפור
<soomsoom> Ddorda: אמרתי לך, תבדוק את ההקונפיגורציה
<soomsoom> של הפלאגין
<Ddorda> soomsoom: ו...?
<soomsoom> יש שמה איפה להגדיר את זה
<soomsoom> Ddorda: https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il/blob/master/plugins/factoids/factoids.conf
<soomsoom> Ddorda: הבנת?
<soomsoom> .uptime
<soomsoom> !uptime
<Hoborg> Protects the channel for: 17:38:01
<Ddorda> soomsoom: להגדיר מה?
<Ddorda> על מה אתה מדבר?
<soomsoom> על הפאקטו אידיאס
<soomsoom> תגדיר שזה יהיה ! במקום .
<Ddorda> ולא עלולה להיות התנגשות?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: היי שועלי, מה קורה
<soomsoom> הממממ... אני לא חיית המין שלך
<soomsoom> :|
<soomsoom> Ddorda: ^
<Ddorda> soomsoom: נו באמת, התכוונתי לשועלי האמתי
<Ddorda> Shualdon1: *
<Ddorda> הוא באמת חייץת המין שלי
<Ddorda> :D
<soomsoom> ולמה שועלי?
<soomsoom> זה נשמע שיש ביניכם משהו
<soomsoom> שאתם רוצים לספר עליו?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: מה שיפה בבוט, שאפשר לטעון מחדש פלאגין ללא הצורך בלהוריד את הבוט :P
<H3r0> ?
<Shualdon1> Ddorda: שששש. אל תגלה לכולם :|
<H3r0> ואה ואה
<H3r0> לאן זה מפתח?
<H3r0> אגב מישהו במקרה יודע מה זה hPa?
<liel> Ddorda: לא, אני אשתמש בו כדי לעשות את העבודות יותר טוב
<Ddorda> liel: ...
<H3r0> אגב מישהו במקרה יודע מה זה hPa?
<H3r0> פעם ראשונה
<H3r0> פעם שניה
<soomsoom> !cmd
<soomsoom> !cmds
<H3r0> פעם שלישית זכה הירו
<H3r0> :/
<soomsoom> :O
<soomsoom> !cmds
<soomsoom> is hoborg ok?
<H3r0> .cmds
<soomsoom> .cmds
<H3r0> !cmds
<soomsoom> @cmds
<soomsoom> :O
<soomsoom> XD
<H3r0> !google soomsoom
<H3r0> הופה (:
<H3r0> תנסה לרשום ככה
<H3r0> /notice #ubuntu-il משהו
<soomsoom> hooh
<soomsoom> Finally
<soomsoom> =]
<soomsoom> !cmds
<soomsoom> :O
<soomsoom> .cmds
<soomsoom> nahh
<soomsoom> haaa
<soomsoom> !cmds
<Elihaii> ?
<Elihaii> אוכל לקבל עזרה?
<Elihaii> ???????????
<nady> khk
<nady> לילה
<Elihaii> שלום
<Elihaii> מישהו נמצא?
<nicoco> לא
<Elihaii> שומע
<Elihaii> אני צריך עזרה
<Elihaii> אני חייב תוכנה לצריבה,
<nicoco> ניסית את מרכז התוכנות?
<soomsoom> Elihaii: brasero
<Elihaii> לא, רוצה המלצה, לתוכנת צריבה בעיקר לצרוב קבצים רגילים ובעיקר קבצי iso
<Elihaii> כאילו כמו המערכת של אובנטו
<Elihaii> וכו'
<nicoco> אני עם סומסום
<Interruptus> brasero
<nicoco> למעשה אכלתי עכשיו חלווה תוצרת בית
<Interruptus> k3b
<Interruptus> הו זה נייס!
<Interruptus> טוב מאוד
<nicoco> :P
<Interruptus> טחינה ודבש?
<Interruptus> או וסילאן?
<Elihaii> מתקין :]..
<nicoco> דבש
<nicoco> עם קצת שמנת
<Interruptus> הו סבבה פלוס
<nicoco> לגמרי :P
<Elihaii> תוכנה סוסה!
<Elihaii> יש לי עוד בקשה
<Elihaii> וזה הכי חשוב
<Elihaii> אני צריך תוכנה קצת מיוחדת
<nicoco> תוכנה פרה!
<Elihaii> לא בטוח שיש
<Interruptus> תוכנה שמייצרת פרות?
<Elihaii> לא
<Elihaii> נו תיהיו רצינית
<Elihaii> רציניים
<Interruptus> תוכנה שגוזזת כבשים?
<Elihaii> נווווווווו
<Interruptus> או תוכנה שמכינה מיץ מדגים?
<Elihaii> חאללס
<Elihaii> אתם רוצים לעזור או לא
<Elihaii> עם לא, לא צריך
<Interruptus> תגיד איזו תוכנה
<Elihaii> תוכנה שמסוגלת לתרגם מאנגלית, לעברית. תרגום טוב לא כמו של גוגל.
<nicoco> חיחי
<nicoco> מצחיק אתה
<Elihaii> מה
<Elihaii> ?
<Elihaii> ידעתי
<Elihaii> אין..
<Elihaii> בכל מיקרה תודה רבה
<nicoco> שמע
<Elihaii> מה?
<nicoco> כשתהיה זה יעזור להרבה אנשים
<Elihaii> מה?
<nicoco> אבל גוגל טרנסלייט זה הכי טוב שיש כרגע
<nicoco> deal with it
<nicoco> :O
<nicoco> אבל יש לי אחלה מילון אם אתה רוצה
<Elihaii> deal with it מזה..
<nicoco> http://www.conveythis.com/translation.php
<Elihaii> דבר במילים
<Elihaii> או דברי
<Elihaii> מי שזה
<nicoco> תרגם את זה אצל גוגל
<nicoco> אני חושב שאת זה הם כן עשו כמו שצריך
<nicoco> ביטוי אנגלי נפוץ למדי
<Elihaii> אתה לא מבין
<Elihaii> או לא מבינה
<Elihaii> אוי קיצר
<Elihaii> מזה בן או בת
<nicoco> קוראים לי לוליטה ואני בת 7, נעים להכיר
<Elihaii> מה רציני
<Elihaii> אתה מסתלבט
<Elihaii> ולי קוראים שולמית
<Elihaii> ואני בת 3
<nicoco> שולמית זה פחות שווה מלוליטה
<nicoco> :P
<Interruptus> שולליטה?
<Interruptus> זה שילוב של שולמית ולוליטה
<Elihaii> שרלילה וזהו חח
<nicoco> שלוליטה
<Elihaii> מה היא שלולית
<nicoco> זה כמו שלולית עם שגיאות כתיב
<Elihaii> טוב אממ תודה רבה על התוכנה של הצריבה, היא עושה תעבודה.
<nicoco> שרלילה? מה זאת השפה הזאת?
<nicoco> לא יפה לדבר ככה לילדה בת 7
<Elihaii> חח בטח ילדה עלק
<Interruptus> שרלוליטה
<Interruptus> הו זה
<Interruptus> זאת מילה עם צליל יפה
<Elihaii> חחחח
<Elihaii> כן
<Interruptus> יעני שרלילה קטינה
<Elihaii> חח
<nicoco> כפי שנאמר
<Elihaii> נו חאלס זאת לא ילדה בת 7
<nicoco> החתול של השכן תמיד ירוק יותר
<Interruptus> גם הקיפוד של השכנה תמיד אפור יותר
<nicoco> בייחוד אחרי שנתתם לו את הבשר שעמד בחוץ יומיים
<Interruptus> היום הכלבה שלי צדה קיפודים
<Elihaii> תגידו עם אני רוצה ללמוד פקודות במסוף כותב man ואז תפקודה, אבל הכל באנגלית, מה הדרך הכי טובה לתרגם את הכל לעברית, ולהבין יותר טוב.. מה אתם ממליצים לי לעשות?
<nicoco> ללמוד אנגלית
<Elihaii> אוי נו באמת
<nicoco> אנגלית שפה יפה
<Elihaii> טוב אין עזרה הבנתי,
<Elihaii> רק דור יכול לייעץ לי
<nicoco> English am good
<Elihaii> מזה?
<Interruptus> אנגלית מעולה
<Interruptus> אני אוהב אנגלית
<Elihaii> אינגליש אמ גוד
<Elihaii> אני יודע קצת
<Elihaii> אבל צריך טוב באובנטו ובלינוקס
<nicoco> עצה שלי
<nicoco> אנגלית זאת שפה שימושית בחיים
<Elihaii> יודע
<Elihaii> אבל אין כסף ללמוד
<nicoco> כל הדברים החשובים כתובים באנגלית
<nicoco> לא למדת אנגלית בבי"ס
<nicoco> ?
<Elihaii> לא
<Elihaii> ההיתי ילד מנייאק אז,
<Elihaii> חח
<Rodensky> יש מלא ספרי לימוד אנגלית זולים במיוחד
<Rodensky> אפשר גם להשיג ספרי לימודי משומשים של בתי ספר
<Rodensky> באינטרנט יש שיעורים חינמיים כולל תירגולים
<Elihaii> טוב טוב אני יזוז
<Elihaii> חירפנתם לי תמוח
<Rodensky> וכמובן צריך כל הזמן לצפות ולשמוע תכנים באנגלית
<Elihaii> אין עזרה קיצר לא משנה
<Elihaii> יאללה ביי ביי
<nicoco> או לשמוע קצת מוזיקה
<Rodensky> גם בווינדוס שורת הפקודה היא תמיד באנגלית
<nicoco> למדתי המון אנגלית ממוזיקה
<Rodensky> בכל מערכת שורת הפקודה היא באנגלית
<nicoco> מי משתמש בשורת הפקודה בווינדוס?
<Rodensky> משתמשים לפעמים
<Elihaii> טוב ביי
<Rodensky> זו השפה האוניברסלית
<nicoco> כל מערכת כתובה באנגלית
<soomsoom> nicoco: אני למען האמת
<nicoco> מן הסתם
<nicoco> טוב, אתה לינוקסאי
<nicoco> אתה לא נחשב
<soomsoom> :P
<nicoco> :P
<soomsoom> חחחח
<soomsoom> הכל אני עושה מהדוס בווינדוס
<soomsoom> גם
<soomsoom> format C:
<soomsoom> :)
<nicoco> לול
<soomsoom> דפקתי ככה כמה מג'יקארדים
<soomsoom> אבל היום יש הגנה גם מפני format C:
<soomsoom> :|
<Rodensky> כן... זה נקרא לינוקס.
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> rm -rf /
<nicoco> rm: cannot remove `/' : Permission denied
<nicoco> :P
<soomsoom> Interruptus: sudo rm -rf /
<Interruptus> הא שכחתי שבאובונטואית שמים סודו לפני כל דבר
<soomsoom> למען האמת
<soomsoom> גם אצלי בארצ' זה ככה
<soomsoom> זה נוח
<Interruptus> לע
<Interruptus> אני מבטל סודו
<Interruptus> עושה לי רע בעינים
<Interruptus> אני אוהב סו
<soomsoom> XD
<soomsoom> Interruptus: su לפקודות של שנייה?
<soomsoom> אתה שפוי?
<Interruptus> יש לי טרמינל פתוח כל הזמן
<soomsoom> על רוט?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<soomsoom> גועל נפש
<Interruptus> למה זה
<soomsoom> כי ככה
<soomsoom> מה יש לך לעשות עם רוט פתוח
<Interruptus> לרוב אני מחסל פרוססים סוררים דרך רוט
<Interruptus> גם כשעבדתי במפעל עם מחשב ווינדוס
<Interruptus> היה לי קומנדליין פתוח תדיר
<soomsoom> אתה מתכוון דוס?
<Interruptus> ממוזער
<Interruptus> דוס זה דוס וקומנדליין זה קומנדליין
<Interruptus> דוס מת ב 7.1 נדמה לי
<soomsoom> http://www.osnews.com/story/24483/Upgrading_from_Windows_1_0_to_7
<soomsoom> סתכל על זה
<soomsoom> אתה תצחק =]
<soomsoom> וגם תתגנב
<soomsoom> מהתקנת דוס
<soomsoom> עד התקנת ווינדוס 7
<soomsoom> עובר דרך
<soomsoom> ווינדוס 1.0
<soomsoom> 2.0
<soomsoom> 3.0
<soomsoom> 3.1
<Interruptus> כןכן
<Interruptus> מטרוף
<Interruptus> זה וואקו לגמרי
<nady2> khkv yuc
<nady2> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-05
<GuySoft> http://twitter.com/#!/Microsoft/status/43753653189885952 tee hee
<nady> בוקר
<Nighthawk``> מישהו יודע איך אפשר להוסיף שייכנס לערוץ כבר בהתחברות לשרת פה ב xchat
<moshe742> דקה, אני כבר בודק לך
<moshe742> אתה על עברית או אנגלית?
<Nighthawk``> אנגלית
<moshe742> כנס ל-XChat
<moshe742> שם תיכנס ל-network list
<moshe742> תבחר ברשת הרלוונטית
<moshe742> תלחץ על הכפתור edit
<Nighthawk``> תודה רבה
<moshe742> שם יש לך אפשרות של favorite chanels שם תוסיף את החדרים שאתה רוצה שהמערכת תחבר אותך אליהם אוטומטית בהתחברות
<moshe742> בכיף
<Nighthawk``> משה, אתה רואה את הכתב שלי תקין ?
<moshe742> למה הכוונה?
<Nighthawk``> לא משנה כי שיניתי קידוד ל utf אז סימן שאתה רואה אותו תקין
<Nighthawk``> ומשה עוד 2 שאלות על XChat אפשר?
<moshe742> כן
<Nighthawk``> 1. איך אפשר להוסיף אליאס ? כלומר שפה בשורת כתיבה אני כותב /identify והוא יבצע את הפקודה שאני אגדיר לו ?
<moshe742> אם אני מבין נכון אתה רוצה פקודה "מותאמת אישית"?
<Nighthawk``> כן, בדיוק זאת כוונתי
<moshe742> אם כן אתה יכול להגדיר את זה ב-settings>advanced>user commands
<Nighthawk``> תודה, שאלה אחרונה, כל פעם שאני כותב זה בצבע אפור ואני ממש מתאמץ לראות, איך אני יכול לשנות את הצבע שאני כותב פה בהצגה של הטקסט ?
<moshe742> שם אתה רושם את המילה שאתה רוצה שתגרום להרצת הפקודה וכדי להריץ אותה אתה רושם אותה עם / בהתחלה
<moshe742> דקה, אני אבדוק את זה ואולי אמצא את התשובה, גם אני רוצה לדעת את זה:)
<moshe742> בדיקה
<Nighthawk``> חחחחח, טוב אחרי השאלה הזאת יש לי אחת אחרונה בהחלט :)
<moshe742> בדיקה
<Nighthawk``> testing
<moshe742> בדיקה
<moshe742> בדיקה
<moshe742> בדיקה
<moshe742> בדיקה
<Nighthawk``> לא נראה לי שקיים אה
<moshe742> זה ידרוש יותר עבודה, מה השאלה השנייה?
<Nighthawk``> השאלה האחרונה היא, איך אני עושה שמתי שאני בודק על מישהו whois זה יופיע בחלון האקטיבי ולא בסטטוס ?
<Nighthawk``> מצחיק שעברתי ממירק (חלונות) לפה ובמירק ידעתי הכל ובניתי המון דברים, אבל פה אני לא יודע לעשות כלום :)
<moshe742> אני גם לא ממש מומחה
<moshe742> מצאתי פיתרון שעושה את מה שאתה מבקש, אבל זה אומר שהכל יהיה לך בחלון הרגיל
<moshe742> אתה יכול לעשות שהודעות מהשרת (מה שיש לך בחלון של freenode כרגע) יופיע לך בחלון הרגיל וזה יכלול את זה לדעתי
<moshe742> השאלה אם זה מה שאתה רוצה
<Nighthawk``> כן ראיתי את זה, אבל אני לא מעדיף כך, בכל מקרה המון תודה רבה משה.
<moshe742> בבקשה, לגבי הענין של הצבעים אם אמצא את התשובה אני אודיע לך
<nady> http://earth.google.com/intl/iw/userguide/v4/ug_keyboard.html
<nady> יש מישהו
<moshe742> ??
<nady> מה איתך
<nady> כנסרדע
<moshe742> סבבה
<moshe742> ואתה?
<nady> כנס רגע
<nady> מוזכר פה עיברית משהו?
<nady> איך מגיעים לפריסת מקשים מטרמינל
<moshe742> מה הבעיה?
<moshe742> למה אתה צריך פריסת מקשים מהטרמינל?
<nady> כי זה גירסא לא מוכרת
<nady> לא מוצא תתפריט
<moshe742> על איזה מערכת אתה?
<nady> כרגע ווינדוס אני ירשום
<moshe742> על איזה מערכת אתה צריך את הפריסת מקלדת?
<nady> http://www.google.co.il/#q=%D7%A0%D7%99%D7%94%D7%95%D7%9C+%D7%9E%D7%A7%D7%A9%D7%99%D7%9D+%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%95%D7%A7%D7%A1&hl=iw&biw=770&bih=408&tbs=clir:1,clirtl:en,clirt:en+Linux+Key+Management&prmd=ivns&ei=ZuBxTcflJ8aaOpfK3L0G&start=30&sa=N&fp=f0fa9b6a706bc757
<moshe742> אתה קורא את השאלות שלי?
<nady> ylm
<nady> הורדת?
<moshe742> מה להוריד??
<nady> חדש
<moshe742> אתה רוצה פיתרון לבעיה שאני עדיין לא יודע מהי, איך אתה רוצה שאעזור לך??
<nady> תיבדוק תיראה אם מיסתדר
<nady> לא הסברתי את עצמי?
<nady> ?
<moshe742> לא הבנתי כלום
<nady> צריך לכתוב בעיברית ליפעמים לא חחחחחח
<moshe742> הבנתי שאתה רוצה להתקין משהו (לא יודע מה, מנחש שמערכת הפעלה כלשהיא), צריך למצוא איך להגדיר את פריסת המקלדת
<moshe742> אני לא יודע על איזה מערכת אתה מנסה לעשות את זה, לינוקס, BSD, מאק וכו'
<nady> אני צריך התקנת עיברית בדפדפן
<nady> שניה אני מחפש
<moshe742> על איזה מערכת?
<moshe742> איזה דפדפן?
<nady> מחפש שניה
<nady> http://www.ylmf.org/en/
<moshe742> ניסית לבדוק את המקום החלונאי?
<moshe742> דרך לוח הבקרה וכו'?
<nady> tbh hfbx
<nady> אני יכנס תחקה לי?
<moshe742> כן, אני בינתיים מוריד את המערכת
<nady> thzv
<nady> no hibru?
<moshe742> you should relax a bit
<moshe742> אתה יכול לקרוא את זה?
<nady> yes
<nady> how yor dowlod 10 m?
<nady> or les
<nady> finis 1 awer
<moshe742> לא, זה נראה שזה יקח לו זמן, עוד משהו כמו 10 שעות
<moshe742> איזה גרסה הורדת?
<moshe742> האם יש לך קובץ בעברית?
<moshe742> האם אתה יכול לקרוא אותו?
<nady> how i chek?
<nady> kind?
<moshe742> אתה יודע איפה הקבצים בעברית שלך, תגיע אליהם ותראה אם השם שלהם מופיע כמו שצריך, תנסה לפתוח אותם ולראות אם הכיתוב שבעברית מזוהה כמו שצריך
<nady> termunal
<moshe742> אתה על מערכת דמויית חלונות, לא?
<moshe742> אתה לא יכול להיכנס למקבילה למחשב שלי וכאלה?
<nady> fi
<nady> try
<nady> you wont come to me?
<moshe742> מאיפה אתה?
<nady> my copyuter
<nady> jerusalem
<nady> coneksen
<moshe742> קצת רחוק, אבל אם אהיה בסביבה אז אפשר
<moshe742> אני אנסה
<moshe742> מה ה-IP שלך?
<nady> you coneksen?
<moshe742> מה?
<moshe742> איך אתה באנגלית?
<nady> write
<moshe742> אגב, איך התפריט של התחל? כמו של חלונות או של לינוקס?
<nady> not exzektly
<nady> windows
<moshe742> מה האפשרויות שיש לך בתפריט?
<nady> skyip?
<nady> ?
<moshe742> אפשרי, דקה
<nady> wer ar you
<moshe742> אני מאור יהודה
<moshe742> אני מחובר בסקייפ
<moshe742> יש לך בכלל סקייפ על המחשב הזה?
<nady> yes
<nady> ip?
<nady> terminl?
<moshe742> אתה רוצה שאשתלט לך על המחשב, לא?
<nady> yes
<nady> ?
<moshe742> עבור זה אני צריך לדעת מה ה-IP שלך, אתה יודע מה זה IP, נכון?
<nady> dns?
<moshe742> אוקי, אז תגיד שאין לך מושג:)
<moshe742> IP זה הכתובת שלך ברשת, אתה רואה את זה בתור מספר שמחולק ל-4 מספרים כגון 198.168.2.1
<nady> wot is mine?
<moshe742> אתה מחובר דרך ראוטר?
<nady> yes
<moshe742> אתה יודע איך להתעסק איתו או שאצטרך להסביר לך גם את זה?
<nady> 91.205.152.60
<moshe742> זה הכתובת שלך או של הראוטר שאתה רואה או מה?
<nady> my
<moshe742> איך ראית אותה? דרך אתר או דרך פקודה בטרמינל?
<nady> 10.0.0.138
<moshe742> איזה ראוטר יש לך?
<nady> give terminal im not sur
<nady> dlink
<moshe742> מה קורה אם אתה מנסה להיכנס דרך הדפדפן לכתובת 10.0.0.138
<nady> im in wer it is?
<moshe742> תסביר למה אתה מתכוון, אתה נמצא בכתובת שכתבתי לך?
<nady> yes
<moshe742> אוקי, מה מופיע לך שם?
<nady> device info
<nady> advenced set up
<moshe742> אתה נמצא בממשק של הראוטר, נכון?
<nady> yes
<nady> ther is list
<moshe742> איזה אפשרויות יש לך פרט למה שכתבת כבר? אתה צריך לאפשר לי להשתלט לך על המחשב דרך המערכת ובמקביל להפנות את הפורט המתאים למחשב הזה
<nady> wireless
<nady> diagnostics
<nady> management
<nady> 94.23082.15
<nady> 94.23082.15
<nady> 94.230.82.15
<moshe742> מה זה המספרים האלה?
<nady> ip
<moshe742> אוקי, מה יש לך ב-advanced setup
<nady> wam lan
<Nighthawk``> apf-firewall or iptables, what u think better?
<i-pink> היי
<Ddorda> היי חבר'ה
<Ddorda> חזרתי
<i-pink> vhh
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> מהקורה?
<Ddorda> הכל טוב
<Ddorda> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> איך עם הכינור?
<i-pink> אני בהפסקה
<i-pink> עובדת מעל 12 שעות ביום
<i-pink> פשוט אין לי איפה לנגן בבית
<Interruptus> וואלה
<Interruptus> במה עובדת?
<i-pink> הכל בלאגן
<i-pink> עוזרת לחבר להתארגן על עצמו בלינוקס
<i-pink> יש בבית כמה שרתים פתוחים כל הזמן..
<i-pink> התקנות.. ניקויים.. קינפוגים
<i-pink> שנינו מפנטזים על קלסטר
<i-pink> יש למישהו רעיונות..
<i-pink> חיבור של 4 קסאונים..
<Ddorda> מעבדת מחשבים בבית זה שווה לאללה
<i-pink> כן..
<Ddorda> גם לי יש מעבדה קטנה בבית, אבל לא עשיתי שם שטויות כבר די הרבה זמן
<Ddorda> בעיקר סידרתי שם
<i-pink> אני פתחתי את הדלת למישהו הוא נבהל..
<i-pink> אני רוצה לקנות CAT 7
<i-pink> ולעשות רשת LAN 10GB
<i-pink> ואת ה4 קסאונים לחבר אליהב בקלסטר
<i-pink> http://www.impactcomputers.com/447116-001.html
<i-pink> http://www.trademoon.com/Product379759.aspx
<i-pink> זה יצא לא זול..
<i-pink> 900 + 200X4
<i-pink> כמעט 2000$  רק הLAN
<Nighthawk``> יש דרך לבצע פקודות בטרמינל בלי שאצטרך לכתוב sudo כל הזמן ?
<i-pink> sudo su
<i-pink> אני צריכה עזרה עם סוכר
<nicoco> Nighthawk`` - וכשאתה רוצה לצאת מהמצב תכתוב
<nicoco> exit
<i-pink> לא
<Nighthawk``> סבבה, אז למה בעצם יש root
<i-pink> תעשה CTRL+D
<Nighthawk``> אם הכל אני עושה דרך היוזר שלי
<nicoco> i-pink - זה אותו דבר
<nicoco> Nighthawk`` - לא מומלץ להשאר ברוט פתוח כל הזמן
<Nighthawk``> איך זה אפשרי שכתבתי sudo su
<Nighthawk``> וזה לא שאל אותי לסיסמה ?
<Nighthawk``> לרוט אין סיסמה ?
<nicoco> בטח שיש לו
<nicoco> אבל אם אתה רושם סודו פעם אחת
<Nighthawk``> זה שומר.. הבנתי
<nicoco> הוא שומר את הססמא לדקה הקרובה
<nicoco> או משה כזה
<nicoco> משהו*
<Nighthawk``> והסיסמה של הרוט זה הסיסמה של היוזר שלי ?
<i-pink> אני צריכה עזרה עם סוכר
<nicoco> i-pink - סוכר?
<nicoco> את צריכה אינסולין?
<i-pink> sugarcrm
<nicoco> Nighthawk`` - כן
<nicoco> אם אתה המשתמש היחיד
<nicoco> יכול להיות שיהיו עוד משתמשים שלא יכולים לקבל גישות לרוט
<i-pink> אני מחפשת דרך לחבר את שוגרCRM לדף צור קשר
<nicoco> אני אומר, תזריקי לדף צור קשר אינסולין
<nicoco> ואז הסוכר ייקשר לשם בלי מאמץ
<nicoco> LO
<nicoco> :P
<i-pink> nicoco
<i-pink> אני אובדת עיצות
<nicoco> הייתי שמח לעזור לך, אבל אין לי מושג בשוגר
<nicoco> והאמת גם לא בדף צור קשר
<nicoco> :O
<Ddorda> nicoco: כאן?
<nicoco> יאפ
<nicoco> Ddorda - כאן
<Ddorda> nicoco: זוכר שלפני כמה זמן הראת לי שיר של גרייטפול דד שהם מזכירים את השם שלהם
<Ddorda> שיר שמופיע בהייר
<nicoco> נראה לי
<Ddorda> אתה זוכר איזה שיר זה?
<nicoco> אם תשלח את השיר אני אולי אזכר
<nicoco> :P
<Ddorda> ....
<nicoco> לול
<Ddorda> השיר של הייר
<nicoco> יש להייר הרבה שירים
<nicoco> אחלה סאונדטראק
<Ddorda> ה־שיר של הייר
<Nighthawk``> apf-firewall and iptables is the same thing ?
<nicoco> האמת, לא ראיתי הייר כבר המון המון זמן
<nicoco> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_%28musical%29#Songs
<nicoco> הנה
<nicoco> רשימה מלאה
<nicoco> :P
<Ddorda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dyl0j3WU6Y
<Nighthawk``> דור מה המצב ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: בסדר
<serfus> יש לי ג'יבריש בכתוביות לסרט... ניסיתי לשנות קידודים, הכל נשאר ג'יבריש כזה או אחר
<serfus> מישהו יודע מה לעשות?
<nicoco> כתוביות בעברית?
<Ddorda> serfus: שינית לקידודים לא  נכונים
<nicoco> או שאתה משתמש בנגן הלא נכון
<nicoco> :P
<lousygarua> nicoco nicoco gareru li et ha oto, kaasti nora hitkasharti la mishtara, hem amru li sa ha baita az amarty lahem she hem caypbara
<serfus> ניסיתי את כולם
<serfus> Ddorda, לפי מה שכתוב אצלך בבלוג
<Ddorda> serfus: ולא עבד לך?
<Ddorda> איזה קידודים הוספת?
<nicoco> lousygarua lousygarua why are you writing this way? :(
<nicoco> serfus - נסה SMPlayer
<nicoco> אתה ממש יכול לשחק שם עם הכל
<nicoco> אחלה נגן
<serfus> הוספתי את  IBM862, WINDOWS-1255, ISO-8859-8
<serfus> nicoco, לא בא לי להתקין עוד נגן עכשיו.. יש לי מספיק
<Ddorda> serfus: יש גם את ISO-8859-8-l
<serfus> זה קובץ mkv ורק vlc מצליח לנגן אותו בלי להתקע
<nicoco> אני ממליץ לך עליו, אתה באמת תוכל לשחק בו עם הכל
<nicoco> הוא ממש גמיש
<nicoco> והוא מנגן לי כתוביות בעברית בלי בעיות
<nicoco> צריך לסדר לו טיפטיפה את ההגדרות של הכתוביות, אבל זה נוח ואינטואיטיבי
<serfus> Ddorda, אני לא מוצא את הקידוד הזה ברשימה
<serfus> nicoco, טוב ננסה
<serfus> טוב יש :) , תודה אנשים
 * serfus is going to watch the big lebowski
<serfus> ראיתם את הסקרולבארס ביוניטי?
<serfus> זה משהו נחמד
<serfus> http://design.canonical.com/2011/03/introducing-overlay-scrollbars-in-unity/
<Rodensky> הדיקציה שלו מזעזעת, זה נשמע כאילו שהוא מדבר הודית ולא אנגלית
<serfus> הוא כנראה באמת לא אנגלי/אמריקאי
<Rodensky> מן הסתם
<Rodensky> לפי שם המשפחה הוא איטלקי או משהו כזה
<Rodensky> האוברליי הזה כבר מיושם באנדרואיד
<Rodensky> רק שבו הthunmb תמיד מופיע בתוך החלון, והוא בצורת ריבוע קטן
<Rodensky> אבל לא מופיע האינדיקטור הזה שמסמל שאשכרה יש תוכן לגלילה
<serfus> וזה נוח?
<Rodensky> הרבה יותר מהסקרולבאר הקיים
<serfus> אני מבין איך זה יכול להיות נוח במגע, אבל עם עכבר אני חושב שזה רק מגניב יותר
<Rodensky> על מסך מחשב זה באמת לא כזה משנה
<Rodensky> ההבדל מורגש במסכים קטנים ובעבודה עם חלונות קטנים
<serfus> כן הוא איטלקי
<Rodensky> מישהו שם העיר הערה מצוינת שאני מקווה שהם יקחו לתשומת ליבם
<Rodensky> הסרגלים של האייקונים ענקיים בגנום
<Rodensky> זה תופס יותר מידי מקום במסך וללא שום הצדקה
<moshe742> אני לא בטוח שזה גורם לבעיה אצל כולם, צריך שתהיה אפשרות לשחק עם הגודל לפי הצרכים והנוחות של המשתמש לדעתי
<Rodensky> זו דרך מעולה לפיתרון
<Rodensky> לא אמרתי שחייבים לעשות אותם קטנים, אבל שלפחות יתנו את האפשרות להקטין אותם
<moshe742> כן, השאלה כמה זה פשוט...
<Rodensky> זה לא אמור להיות בעייתי
<Rodensky> כמו אפשר לשנות את הגודל של האייקונים בתיקיות, אין סיבה שאי אפשר יהיה לשנות את הגודל של הסרגל הזה
<Rodensky> או שלפחות יצמצמו את הרווחים שבין האייקונים ואת הרווחים שבין האייקונים לשוליים
<moshe742> לא אמרתי שזה בלתי אפשרי, אבל יתכן שבגלל שזה לא מוגדר להיות ניתן לשינוי זה יהיה יותר מסובך לעשות את זה (אבל עדיין אפשרי)
<Rodensky> זה אמור להיות דבר פשוט
<Rodensky> אפילו בווינדוס זה קיים
<Rodensky> (הבהרה: אני לא טוענת לקשר בין השניים)
<Interruptus> אני צימצמתי
<jkfdjkdffdjkjdfk> ?
<uyodsklj> ?
<serfus> פשוט תרשום את השאלה שלך
<uyodsklj> אני רוצה להתקין וובי אובנטו
<uyodsklj> נו כתוכנה
<serfus> אוקיי (למרות שלא מומלץ)
<uyodsklj> תן לי הורדה
<uyodsklj> ל9.10
<uyodsklj> של זה
<serfus> חיפשת בגוגל?
<uyodsklj> לא מוצא
<serfus> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<serfus> בסוף יש שם, הלינק האחרון
<serfus> רק תזכור שהסיכוים הם שלא תמצא תמיכה כמעט
<uyodsklj> זה שעה
<uyodsklj> כתוב 10 שעות
<sijp> anyone here?
<serfus> no
<serfus> :P
<sijp> oh ok...
<serfus> אתה מחפש תמיכה?
<sijp> לא ממש. סתם רציתי לראות אם יש פה אנשים:-)
<serfus> אה, אז יש :)
<sijp> דור סיפר לי שיש ערוץ לאובונטו עם אנשים אז רציתי לראות בעצמי
<serfus> ואתה מוזמן להשאר
<nicoco> is there anybody out there...
<serfus> sijp, קשה להאמין?
<serfus> sijp, יש גם ערוצי ארצ' ולינוקס ישראליים
<sijp> אני פשוט זוכר את המצב מלפני כמה שנים...
<serfus> למרות שבשלושתם יש בערך אותם אנשים P:
<sijp> :-)
<serfus> sijp, אז אני מבין שיש לך וותק :)
<serfus> אה אני בעצם מכיר את הכינוי שלך!
<sijp> אולי:-)
<serfus> יש לך דמות סימפסונאית D:
<serfus> בבלוג
<sijp> כן.:-)
<sijp>  יש פה תעבורה טובה? דברים מעניינים?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: ברוכים הבאים לערוץ הלוקו הישראלי || אתר, וויקי ופורומים: ubuntu-il.org || קבוצת לאנצ'פאד: lp.ubuntu-il.org || הפגישה הקהילתית הבאה תתקיים ביום חמישי 5/4 בשעה 19:00. נושאי הפגישה הם goo.gl/6mRm2 || קווי היסוד: ubuntu-il.org/wiki/IRCGuidelines
<serfus> אוי אברוך
<serfus> Ddorda, זה הופך את הסדר
<serfus> sijp, לפעמים יש, לפעמים שקט
<serfus> מעניין זה להגדרתך ;)
<sijp> טוב סבבה. אני אשאר מחובר ונראה :-)
<sijp> ddorda מה קורה?
<serfus> נראה שהוא לא פה עכשיו
<Ddorda> sijp: היי
<Ddorda> הרגע הגעתי
<serfus> אה או שכן :D
<sijp> אמרתי לך שאני אתחבר. רק באיחור של שבועיים :-)
<Ddorda> sijp: אהא
<Ddorda> כבר הפסקתי להאמין
<sijp> נו לא הזכרת לי. אתה יודע שאני סנילי:-)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: Welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || Forums and Site: http://forum.ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org || LP team: http://lp.ubuntu-il.org || Next IRC meeting is on the 5/4, 19:00. agenda at http://bit.ly/fDIlm7 || IRC guidelines at http://tinyurl.com/34xxd9
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: ‏ברוכים הבאים לערוץ הלוקו הישראלי || אתר, וויקי ופורומים: ubuntu-il.org || קבוצת לאנצ'פאד: lp.ubuntu-il.org || הפגישה הקהילתית הבאה תתקיים ביום חמישי 5/4 בשעה 19:00. נושאי הפגישה הם goo.gl/6mRm2 || קווי היסוד: ubuntu-il.org/wiki/IRCGuidelines‏
<Ddorda> sijp: רגע, אז מעכשיו אתה כאן קבוע?
<sijp> נראה. אם יהיה מספיק מעניין אז אני אשאר B-)
<sijp> כמו כל דבר בעצם.
<sijp> אז מה אתם אומרים על יוניטי?
<serfus> נהדר, אני ממש נהנתי בשימוש קצר
<serfus> הכל היה לי מאוד אינטואטיבי ונוח
<sijp> ראיתי סקירה על האלפא השלישית היום וזה נראה מאוד נחמד יחסית לאלפא
<serfus> אבל השתמשתי בגרסת הנטבוק 10.10, סביר להניח שגרסת הדסקטופ תעבור הרבה שינויים
<Interruptus> שמע זה נראה יותר הגיוני מגנום 3
<Interruptus> אבל עדיין מסורבל יחסית לשולחנות עבודה מינימליסטיים
<serfus> הרעיון הוא לא מנימליזם
<serfus> העם לא רוצה מינימליזם
<GuySoft> איזה אחד מכם זה שלומי ישראלי?
 * serfus points at sijp
<sijp> היי גיא
<GuySoft> sijp, כתבתי בצוויצר נקודה ולא מכף
<meital> hi
<sijp> serfus -don't point, it's impolite :-)
<meital> what's up?
<serfus> irc is not a polite place :P
<serfus> meital, אהלן
<GuySoft> meital, אני מנחש שמישהו גרר אותך
<Interruptus> hey ho
<sijp> צודק. אבל זה אמור לעשות רידיירקט לא?
<meital> yep, sijp
<sijp> מיטל מה המצב?
<meital> פסדר...מזמן לא דיברנו :)
<sijp> כן. עברו 2 דקות שלמות
<GuySoft> i-pink, מצאתי סרט שנראה לי יחרפן אותך
<meital> אכן!
<meital> איזה סרט?
<meital> ענבר פה בכלל?
<serfus> בדרך כלל כן
<GuySoft> meital, את מכירה את השחקן מהפסנטרן?
<sijp> כולם פה. יש מסיבה מטורפת
<meital> נופ
<GuySoft> meital, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygI-2F8ApUM הסט הזה נמצא בחשבון טוויטר שאנונימוס פרצו. ראו הוזהרתם
<Rodensky> *הפסנתרן
<meital> ממש lan partyץץץ
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: ‏ברוכים הבאים לערוץ הלוקו הישראלי || אתר, וויקי ופורומים: ubuntu-il.org || קבוצת לאנצ'פאד: lp.ubuntu-il.org || הפגישה הקהילתית הבאה תתקיים ביום חמישי 5/4 בשעה 19:00. נושאי הפגישה הם goo.gl/6mRm2 || קווי היסוד: ubuntu-il.org/wiki/IRCGuidelines‏‏‏‏‏‏‏
<Ddorda> meital: מיטל! שנים
<meital> דורררררררררררררררררררררררררר!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111
<sijp> מה שנים ? נפגשתם לפני שבועיים
<Ddorda> sijp: לא, לא, אתה טועה
<sijp> ?
<sijp> אני לא טועה אף פעם
<sijp> :-P
<meital> שלומי תמיד צודק!
<Ddorda> meital: אז איך תסבירי את זה שהוא הבטיח שהוא יעשה לי לוגו בכמה ימים
<meital> (והוא גם משלם לי כדי להגיד דברים כאלה)
<Ddorda> וזה לקח לו איזה אינפיניטי לכל הפחות?
<meital> הוא סיים להכין את זה מזמן!
<sijp> מה? אמרתי מראש שיש סיכוי נמוך:-)
<meital> פשוט לוקח זמן לבייטים לעבור ברשת..
<sijp> וחשבתי שיש כבר לוגו
<Ddorda> sijp: אמרת שתבטל את כל הלו"ז בשביל לסיים
<Ddorda> כן, כן, אני זוכר בדיוק
<sijp> צודק. סליחה:-)
<Ddorda> כאילו זה היה אתמול. אתה אמרת: (ואני מצטט) "אני אפילו אפסיד יום עבודה בשביל לסיים את הלוגו! את החיים אני אמסור לסיום המשימה!"
<Ddorda> "אני אוהב את המשטר!"
<Ddorda> וכו'
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: Welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || Forums and Site: http://forum.ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org || LP team: http://lp.ubuntu-il.org || Next IRC meeting is on the 5/4, 19:00. agenda at http://bit.ly/fDIlm7 || IRC guidelines at http://tinyurl.com/34xxd9
<sijp> ...אתה מבין
<sijp> פה נפלת בפח
<sijp> מראש אין לי חיים לתת:-)
<sijp> מיטל. את לא מצדיקה אותי מספיק. בשביל מה אני משלם לך?
<meital> סורי...יש קורטני וקלואי עושות את ניו יורק עכשיו בערוץ E!
<sijp> יופי עכשיו בגללך אנשים בורחים...x-D
<meital> :P
<sijp> ddorda בסוף יש לוגו. לא?
<Ddorda> לא שידוע לי
<sijp> אנחנו מדברים על הקובץ נכון?
<sijp> מה שיש באתר זה לא לוגו סופי?
<Ddorda> לא
<sijp> על איזו שאלה ענית?
<sijp> xx-P
<Ddorda> כן
<sijp> אני עכשיו מבולבל ddorda
<Ddorda> sijp: אז תתרחק ממני
 * sijp takes a step back
<sijp> מי זה מני?
<Ddorda> sijp: איפה מני?
<sijp> לא יודע. יש מני בחדר?
<sijp> כנראה שאין פה מני. אז אני מסודר
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> אני עצבני
<Interruptus> לא אוהב לא אוהב לא אוהב
<Interruptus> לעבוד על מחשבי ווינדוס
<sijp> מה? למה? :-)
<Rodensky> אבל יש להם רקעים יפים
<Interruptus> הקמתי סטורג' חדש
<Rodensky> אתם מצליחים לצפות באתר הזה:
<Rodensky> http://www.henryschein.com/
<Rodensky> ?
<Interruptus> NFS
<Interruptus> עניינים
<Interruptus> כל הלינוקסים שלי מתחברים
<Interruptus> מאונטינג יופי יופי
<Interruptus> בשביל מחשב אחד ווינדוס
<Interruptus> אני צריך להתחיל לשחק עם סמבה
<Interruptus> ובלאגן
<Rodensky> כשאני מנסה להיכנס אליו, הוא אוטומטית מפנה אותי לעמוד שבו הם כותבים לי לשדרג לIE6 או לFF2 או לAOL9 או לאופרה 9.2 או לספארי 3
<Rodensky> =|
<Interruptus> נכנס
<Interruptus> ביגטיים
<Rodensky> וזה לא מפנה אותך לשומקום?
<Interruptus> אני עם פ"פ 4b12
<Interruptus> נכנס כמו גדו
<Interruptus> ל
<Rodensky> אני עם 3.6
<Rodensky> אני לא מבינה למה הוא זורק אותי לעמוד הזה של האפגרייד
<Rodensky> הוא לא חסום בנוסקריפט ולא כלום
<Rodensky> ניסיתי להיכנס לעמוד אחר דרך גוגל - אותה בעיה
<Interruptus> הממ יחי הביזאר
<Rodensky> זה עושה לי אותו דבר עם האתר הבריטי שלהם וגם עם האתר האוסטרלי שלהם
<Rodensky> Upgrade Your Browser: We have redesigned our web site to better serve you and meet your purchasing and informational needs. For optimal viewing and usage of our site, please upgrade your browser from the list below:
<Rodensky> ואז הרשימה של הדפדפנים עם לינקים לאתרים שלהם
<Elihaii> ?
<Elihaii> איך מתקינים ערכות כניסה
<Elihaii> ?
<Elihaii> ?
<i-pink> היי
<Elihaii> היי
<Elihaii> מה קורה מותק?
<moshe742> היי
<Elihaii> משה
<Elihaii> צריך תעזרה שלך
<moshe742> Elihaii, מה הבעיה?
<Elihaii> איך בלינוקס מטפלים בסקוטים
<Elihaii> סקוטרים &
<moshe742> משה (אחר, לא אני) העלה רעיון לעשות סרטוני הדרכה לאובונטו, מה דעתכם?
<i-pink> אני צריכה את העזרה שלכם
<moshe742> Elihaii, לא הבנתי מה הבעיה?
<moshe742> i-pink, מה הבעיה<?
<Elihaii> יש לי סקוטרים
<Elihaii> אתה יודע מזה בכלל?
<moshe742> ממש לא...
<Elihaii> לכונן יש מספר סקוטרים פגומים בדיסק הקשיח, ככה כותב לי..
<i-pink> בניתי אתר, ואני צריכה לעשות שם דף צור קשר שישלח אמיילים או יתחבר לאיזה משהו שיהיה אפשר לראות בו את ההודעות
<moshe742> Elihaii, זה נקרא סקטורים, לא סקוטרים
<Elihaii> רוצה תמונה?
<moshe742> i-pink, את לא יכולה לעשות את זה כ-form?
<Elihaii> כתוב ככה
<Elihaii> לכונן יש מספר סקטורים
<Elihaii> ככה
<moshe742> Elihaii, ו...?
<i-pink> מה הכוונה בFORM?
<i-pink> אבל איזה צד שרת?
<Elihaii> איך מתקנים את זה
<moshe742> Elihaii, אני לא יודע איך ואם בכלל זה ניתן לתיקון
<moshe742> i-pink, אני מעולם לא בניתי אתר אינטרנט כך שאני לא יודע איך לבנות את זה עד הסוף
<Elihaii> תוכל לברר לי, ניתן לתיקון כן, השאלה איך!!
<i-pink> מישהו כאן יודע?
<Elihaii> יש מקודד עם את צריכה נשמה..
<Elihaii> יש לי*
<i-pink> מה זה מקודד?
<Elihaii> יש לך עיצוב
<Elihaii> רגע
<Elihaii> מה הבעיה בכלל
<Elihaii> מה את מנסה לעשות
<Interruptus> לעשות בטח טופס עם שדות
<i-pink> נכון
<Elihaii> זה שטויות
<Elihaii> זה קוד
<Interruptus> עם שדה ששולח מייל דרך php
<i-pink> אין עושים?
<Elihaii> אולי הוא יבין בזה,
<Interruptus> יש לזה פונקציה
<Elihaii> אבל אני צריך להפנות אותך אליו. זה בנאדם מקצועי בתחום שיצר כמה מערכות מידע..
<Elihaii> עם את יודעת מז..
<i-pink> אני מכירה את הקודים בPHP
<Elihaii> ובמה את נתקלת?
<i-pink> אבל הייתי רוצה משהו כמו מערכת טיקטינג..
<i-pink> כך שהלקוח ירשום לי
<Elihaii> בת כמה את בכלל שאת מדברת בשפה גבוהה.
<i-pink> שם, שם משפחה, מייל, טלפון, ואת ההודעה וזה יכניס לי את זה למערכת מסודרת...
<Interruptus> אהא
<i-pink> אני זקנה.. עוד מעט פג תוקף
<Interruptus> תגידי טיקטינג
<Elihaii> יש טפסים כאלו להורדה.
<Interruptus> יש לזה מערכות מוכנות
<i-pink> התקנתי OTRS וגם RT
<Interruptus> את רק צריכה אינטגרציה בין הטיקטינג
<Interruptus> לדיבי שלך
<i-pink> אבל זה נותן לי חלון LOGIN
<Interruptus> יחד עם הCRM
<Interruptus> ERP
<i-pink> אם אני עובדת עם טיקטינג אני לא צריכה CRM
<i-pink> פשוט אני לא רוצה מייל, כי לא ניתן לעקוב אחרי הטיקטים
<Interruptus> נו יש לך את התוכנת קשרי לקוחות
<moshe742> Elihaii, אתה יודע אנגלית?
<Elihaii> לא
<i-pink> יש לי sugarCRM מותקן
<Interruptus> יש לך דיבי
<Interruptus> אוקיי
<i-pink> אבל אני לא הבנתי אם ניתן לחבר אותו לאתר
<Interruptus> עכשיו אצלך הקליאנטים יש דף פתוח
<Interruptus> שבו הם יכולים להכניס
<Interruptus> כל מני קריאות
<Interruptus> או הערות
<i-pink> נכון
<Interruptus> או שאר ירקות
<Elihaii> נוו אין איזה משהו להסיר תדבר הזה
<Interruptus> מה רע?
<Elihaii> תעזרוו לי
<i-pink> אבל אני צריכה משהו שהוא ללא לוגין
<i-pink> כל המערכות שאני מצאתי מצריכות פתיחה של יוזרים..
<moshe742> Elihaii, אני אצטרך לתרגם את העמוד שמצאתי כדי לעזור לך, זה יקח זמן
<i-pink> הם פנים אירגוניות..
<Interruptus> את מבקשת להמציא את המערכת מחדש
<i-pink> לא לא לא
<Elihaii> מזה משה?
<Interruptus> את רוצה דף שיתממשק למערכת שלך
<Interruptus> יעשה לוגין לדיבי שלך
<Interruptus> ויהיה גלוי לכל דיכפין
<moshe742> לגבי הבעיה שלך מצאתי עמוד באנגלית שמסביר איך ומה לעשות
<Interruptus> והם ידחפו בשדות מה שבא להם
<Interruptus> וזה יכניס את זה בתור טיקט למערכת
<Elihaii> שלח תעמוד
<i-pink> כן
<Interruptus> וגם ישלח מייל
<i-pink> כן
<moshe742> Interruptus, אני חושב שהיא רוצה עמוד צור קשר די סטנדרטי שיש בכל בלוג היום
<i-pink> נו יש דבר כזה?
<Interruptus> לדעתי היא רוצה עמוד שיתממשק מול הדיבי שלה
<moshe742> Elihaii, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<moshe742> i-pink, האם את רוצה מה שאני כתבתי או מה ש Interruptus כותב?
<i-pink> Interruptus, אני רוצה שהלקוח יפתח לעצמו כרטיס במערכת
<Elihaii> קיצר קראתי, לא ממש ממבין איך להסיר אותם
<Elihaii> צריך עזרה ישירה
<Interruptus> יאפ ללא לוגין
<Interruptus> דף פתוח
<i-pink> כן
<Interruptus> קודם כל צריך להבין את הסכמה של הדיבי של השוגר
<Interruptus> כשאת פותחת טיקט
<Interruptus> מה השאילתה שזה זורק
<i-pink> זה לא חייב להיות שוגר
<Interruptus> איזה ערכים הוא דוחף ולאן ולאיזו טבלא
<moshe742> Elihaii, זה כנראה לא פשוט, לכן אני מעדיף לתרגם את העמוד ואז לעזור בהתאם למה שתצטרך
<i-pink> לא אכפט לי כל מערכת אחרת שתעשה את זה
<Interruptus> את הרי רוצה לראות את זה בדיבי של השוגר, לא?
<Elihaii> תרגם..
<moshe742> Elihaii, זה יקח זמן, אולי מחר
<moshe742> אבל אני לא מבטיח
<Elihaii> סבבה
<moshe742> Elihaii, אתה יכול לנסות גם את הפקודה fsck והכונן שאתה רוצה לבדוק אבל אני לא בטוח שזה מתקן את הכונן
<moshe742> Elihaii, זה גם יכול לתקן, אבל אני לא ממש יודע הרבה על הפקודה
<i-pink> Interruptus, התקנתי שוגר כדי לנסות אותו
<i-pink> Interruptus, בינתיים אני לא רואה שיש לו את האופציה הזו
<Ddorda> zz,h kahui
<Ddorda> זזתי לישון
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-06
<Elihaii> ?
<sijp> ¿
<Elihaii> שלום
<Elihaii> דור
<Ddorda> ?
<Elihaii> מה קורה אחי?
<Elihaii> רציתי לדבר איתך
<Elihaii> יש אפשרות לתקן סקטורים בכונן הקשיח?..
<Ddorda> Elihaii: לא
<Ddorda> אין דבר כזה
<Ddorda> סקטורים פגומים אי אפשר לתקן
<Elihaii> אז מעושים במצב כזה
<Elihaii> מה יקרה לארד דיסק?
<Ddorda> כשמתחילים להתקלקל לך סקטורים אתה מחליף הארדיסק
<Ddorda> ימות תוך כמה זמן
<Ddorda> זה יכול להיות חודש זה יכול להיות שנתיים
<Elihaii> יש לי 20 סקטורים פגומים
<Ddorda> Elihaii: תקנה הארדיסק חלופי כבר ותגבה אחת לכמה זמן
<Elihaii> אוקי,
<Interruptus> סקטורים זה תמרור אזהרה
<Ddorda> Interruptus: dd יודע לסנכרן בין גדלים שונים?
<Ddorda> כאילו, אם אני עושה dd להארדיסק גדול יותר, הוא פשוט ישאיר בצד קצת unallocated?
<Interruptus> הממ לא בדקתי
<Interruptus> אני תמיד עושה קלון עם אקרוניס
<Ddorda> לא מכיר, אני אחפש בהזדמנות
<Ddorda> רגע, איפה היינו עם השרת :P
<Interruptus> זימברה
<Ddorda> יש לי מלא שגיאות בקובץ aliases
<Ddorda> :X
<Interruptus> הוו
<Ddorda> תן לי רגע אני מראה לך את הפלט
<Ddorda> עכשיו נזכרתי במשהו מה זה מצחיק
<Ddorda> איזה שרת שכותב server online כל הזמן
<Ddorda> עם נורה ירוקה כזו
<Ddorda> עד שיום אחד השרת קרס
<Ddorda> ואז הסתבר שהמוניטור והשרת יושבים על אותו השרת
<Ddorda> גאונים
<Interruptus> הוו אכן גאוני לגמרי
<Ddorda> לגמרי
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> Interruptus: http://p.linode.com/4948
<Elihaii> תגידו למה הוא לא מזהה תכרטיס מסך?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: שאלה מצוינת
<Elihaii> חחח
<Elihaii> מאוד עוזר אה ?
<Elihaii> חח לא משנה
<Elihaii> יש אתר שמתרגם מאנגלית לעברית, אבל תרגום מדויק.
<Ddorda> Elihaii: הדבר הכי קרוב זהGoogle Translkate
<Elihaii> הוא מתרגם חרא
<Elihaii> תגידו אפשר המלצה איזה פקודות כדאי ללמוד עם מסוף עם הפקודה man
<Ddorda> Elihaii: apt-get
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> הו! אנ ייודע!
<Ddorda> bash
<Ddorda> ו־
<Ddorda> iptables
<Ddorda> אם אתה יודע את שני אלה פיקס אתה סוס לינוקס
<Ddorda> :)
<Elihaii> אתה רציני?
<Elihaii> תיהיה לשניה רציני זה חשוב
<Elihaii> אני רוצה ללמוד לאט לאט וביסודיות את המערכת אובונטו
<Elihaii> שליטה בה,
<Ddorda> Elihaii: אני אומר ברצינות
<Elihaii> אוקי אני ילמד אני יכתוב man bash
<Elihaii> וילמד את הפקודה.
<Elihaii> ואחר כך את
<Elihaii> iptables
<Elihaii> זה באמת חשוב הפקודות האלו?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: bash זה ממש חשוב
<Elihaii> למרות שאני לא יודע אנגלית, אבל יודע קצת..
<Ddorda> iptables זה הפיירוול של לינוקס
<Ddorda> אם אתה שולט בזה כמו שצריך אתה מלך העולם
<Ddorda> :D
<Elihaii> אתה שולט בזה
<Elihaii> ?
<Ddorda> ממש לא
<Elihaii> אז מי אני שידבר!!
<Elihaii> ואני עוד אפילו לא מבין ממש אנגלית
<Elihaii> אתה חושב שיש לי סיכוי ללמוד בסיס אובונטו ללא ידע רב באנגלית?. כי אין לי איפה ללמוד.
<Elihaii> אין תקציב כרגע.
<Elihaii> מה אתה חושב להתחיל בלמידה?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: תתחיל מללמוד אנגלית
<Ddorda> אין בררה
<Elihaii> אתה לא מבין אין לי איך
<Elihaii> זה עולה כסף רב. בישבילי לפחות..
<Ddorda> טוב
<Ddorda> Interruptus: איפה אתה
<Ddorda> :D
<Elihaii> מה אתה מציע לי.
<Elihaii> ?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: #קמעךןדי
<Ddorda> Elihaii: #english *
<Elihaii> מזה
<Elihaii> מזה יעזור לי
<Ddorda> ...
<Elihaii> מה החדר יעזור לי
<Elihaii> אם אני לא ממש יודע אנגלית
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> נהרגתי
<Interruptus> החברה שלי אשכרה רוצה דג אפוי ללא שמן
<Interruptus> כשהיא תחזור
<Interruptus> והדג היחיד שיש לי הוא קפוא
<Interruptus> איזה כאבראש
<Interruptus> אני מתחרט שאני בשלן
<Interruptus> יש לאנשים כאלה בקשות הזויות
<Elihaii> חחחח
<Ddorda> Interruptus: נו שים אותןו בנייר כסף עם מים בתנור
<Ddorda> :D
<Interruptus> כן
<Interruptus> יודע מה
<Interruptus> אתן לה אותו ככה
<Interruptus> ואגיד לה שזה סשימי על קרח
<MrSensor> Elihaii : תתחיל לקרוא באנגלית. זו הדרך הטובה ביותר.
<Ddorda> Interruptus: XD
<Elihaii> זה יעזור עם בנאדם יתרגם לי את הכל? ואני יקרא וילמד תפקודות?
<Ddorda> Elihaii: כן, אבל אני לא חושב שיש אדם שפוי שיעשה לך את זה
<Ddorda> או יעלה לך פחות פשןוט ללמוד אנגלית
<Elihaii> ועם יתרגמו לי זה יעזור
<Elihaii> ,
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> כן
<MrSensor> לדעתי עדיף לך פשוט לעבוד על האנגלית שלך יותר טוב. בהתחלה זה יהיה יותר קשה אבל התפוקה שלך תהיה הרבה יותר משמעותית
<Elihaii> אני יודע אבל אין לי איך
<Elihaii> אין לי כרגעי אפשרות לבזבז כסף
<Elihaii> יש דרך ללמוד אנגלית מהרשת?
<MrSensor> אמרתי לך... פשוט תתחיל לקרוא
<MrSensor> זו הדרך היעילה ביותר שאני מכיר ללמוד אנגלית
<Elihaii> איפה לקרוא
<sijp> ספרים, מאמרים וכאלה...
<Elihaii> קל לדבר,
<Ddorda> Elihaii: מה זה קל לדבר אנחנו קוראים אנגלית נונסטופ
<Elihaii> אבל קשה לי[
<Ddorda> החיים קשים
<Elihaii> אני רוצה ללמוד תמערכת
<Elihaii> אתם ממש עוזרים
<sijp> תשמע גם אני פעם לא ידעתי אנגלית
<sijp> זה לא שנולדתי עם זה.
<sijp> בהתחלה זה קשה ומתסכל אבל אחרי שבוע בערך זה כבר מתחיל לזרום
<Elihaii> בעתיד אני ילמד לאט לאט בטוח עם השתשות עם האובנטו, אבל בנתיים אין דרך שאוכל ללמוד אובנטו ללא אנגלית?
<sijp> לא ברמה מספקת לצערי
<sijp> זה לא קשור לאובונטו
<sijp> זה קשור לתחום המחשבים בכלל
<sijp> אם אתה רוצה להכיר את המערכת מבחינה תשתיתית אז אנגלית זה די חובה
<sijp> אם אתה פשוט רוצה להשתמש במערכת אז כמובן שלא
<Elihaii> אני רוצה להשתמש, להסתדר לבד במערכת, לדעת איך לסדר בעיות, ותפקודות כמובן. זהו .
<sijp> יש סוגים שונים של בעיות...
<sijp> ופקודות זה לא משהו שנחוץ לעבודה שוטפת
<sijp> זה פשוט עניין של נוחות
<serfus> תראו משהו ממש נחמד
<serfus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqhq5p6cKpM&
<sijp> ככל שתרצה להתמודד עם דברים מורכבים יותר בעצמך תצטרך לקרוא על זה באינטרנט, וסביר להניח שמה שתמצא יהיה באנגלית
<serfus> לא ראיתי את תחילת השיחה שלכם אבל פעם יצא לי לדבר עם אחד המתרגמים הישראלים על תרגום מדריכים,מאן-ים וכו' ולא מתרגמים אותם פשוט כי ישראלים לא קוראים את זה
<serfus> זה ביזבוז זמן
<Elihaii> אה
<Elihaii> שמע זה לא שאני לא יודע בכלל
<Elihaii> אני מנסה כרגע לראות כמה שיותר סרטים באנגלית עם תרגום בעברית
<Elihaii> כדאי להבין יותר אנגלית
<Elihaii> אתה חושב שזה יעזור?
<serfus> בטח, כל מפגש מכל סוג עם שפה מלמד אותך עליה
<serfus> אבל במקומך הייתי מנסה לראות בלי תרגום
<asw3_> תראה עם תרגום באנגלית
<serfus> כי עם תרגום, רוב הסיכויים שפשוט תקרא אותו
<Elihaii> כל הקטע, עם תרגום אתה יודע ומבין על כל מילה שמדברים שם יהיה בעברית
<Elihaii> ככה תבין תמילה באנגלית שהם אומרים לעברית
<asw3_> סרט באנגלית עם תירגום לאנגלית
<Elihaii> אתה ממש לא צודק, ככה אני לא יבין דבר, וזה לא יקדם. עם זה תרגום בעברית ככה אני יבין תמילים שהם אומרים באנגלית. לעברית מה הפירוש
<serfus> אתה לא מסתדר עם אנגלית בכלל בכלל?
<asw3_> מה שלא תבין אחרי זה תוכל לקחת את הקובץ sub ולחפש את המילים
<Elihaii> מבין מילים
<Ddorda> !g ללמוד אנגלית בחינם
<Hoborg> לימוד אנגלית בחינם לחלוטין - שווה הרבה כסף!!!! - הבלוג של ppdollar ... - http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/viewEntry.asp?EntryId=1147977
<Elihaii> אין לי כרטיס אשראי
<sijp> מניסיון מה שהציעו לך עם הטלויזיה עובד ממש מעולה
<sijp> בהתחלה לא מבינים כלום... אחר כך זה משתפר
<Ddorda> Elihaii: סתם רמזתי לך להשתמש בגוגל
<Ddorda> :)
<soomsoom> .uptime
<soomsoom> !uptime
<Hoborg> Protects the channel for: 1 day, 16:08:52
<Ddorda> soomsoom: נגיד שאני אכבה את UPTIME
<Ddorda> ואז אחזיר
<Ddorda> זה יאפס את הספירה
<Ddorda> ?
<soomsoom> לא
<soomsoom> :P
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Ddorda> $ acpi -b
<Ddorda> Battery 0: Discharging, 0%,  remaining
<Ddorda> כבר איזה עשר דקות
<serfus> :P
<soomsoom> LOL
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אתה כאן עוד איזה שעה?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: כאן?
<trew100> שלום לכולם
<trew100> יש מישהו שיכול להושיד שתי ידיים לעזור?
<trew100> (אלא אם כן הוא כותב מספיק מהר ביד אחת ;-))
<trew100> אני מנסה להתקין משהו במערכת
<trew100> והוא כותב לי שנעול לו והוא לא יכול להוריד
<trew100> זאת השגיאה שהוא נותן לי
<trew100> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<trew100> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ddorda> trew100: אין משהו שרץ עם sudo כרגע?
<trew100> יש
<Ddorda> נו...?
<trew100> את קונקוארור
<Ddorda> ..?!
<trew100> הוא לא אמור להפריע
<Ddorda> למה זה רץ עם usdo?
<Ddorda> sudo*
<trew100> כי הוא מנהל קבצים
<trew100> ואני צריך לשנות הרשאות
<Ddorda> טוב..
<trew100> יכול להיות שהוא מפריע?
<Ddorda> לא נראה לי, אבל תנסה לסגור אותו
<trew100> לא עוזר
<Ddorda> serfus: היי
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: היי
<lightpriest> שלום שלום
<lightpriest> מה קורה?
<lightpriest> הלפטופ שלי חזר אלי! :)
<Ddorda> lightpriest: איזה?
<Ddorda> :O
<lightpriest> נתתי אותו לבן דוד שלי כי הוא היה מאושפז המון זמן
<Ddorda> הכל בסדר, עדיין עובד על הדואר בשרת
<Ddorda> לבריאות שיהיה לו
<lightpriest> אבל הוא רצה למחוק את אובונטו ולהתקין ווינדוס
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> אז דפקת לו מכות?
<lightpriest> חחח
<lightpriest> לא :)
<lightpriest> איפה Rodensky?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: בטח מאיידלת
<Ddorda> lightpriest: יש לך רעיון למונח ל־idle?
<Rodensky> צופה בדקסטר :)
<lightpriest> אהה :P
<lightpriest> האמת שלא פיספסת את סיימון
<lightpriest> ההופעה של יאנגר הייתה מעצבנת קצת
<lightpriest> Ddorda: לא :\
<Rodensky> יש משהו באמצע-סוף אפריל?
<lightpriest> לא יודע
<Ddorda> Rodensky: יומולדת
<Ddorda> :)
<Rodensky> שיהיה במזל
<Rodensky> סעמק כנראה שגם טרנסילבניה קולינג לא יהיה לי השנה
<Rodensky> עולם אכזר :P
<Ddorda> הממ
<Ddorda> ממש אכזר
<Rodensky> מילא מחלות, מילא עוני
<Rodensky> אבל זה פסטיבל טרנס
<Rodensky> אין דבר יותר חשוב מזה
<serfus> היי דור
<serfus> and others
<serfus> :)
<serfus> איך רציתי לראות את יאנגר בראדר... :(
<Ddorda> :)
<nady> מה איתך הכל טוב
<tovenaar> מה זה  אובונטו אופס?
<Ddorda> tovenaar: ?
<Ddorda> אובונטו אופס?
<serfus> tovenaar, זה ערוץ לאופס של הערוץ הזה
<Ddorda> איפה ראית?
<serfus> Ddorda, הוא נכנס ל #ubuntu-il-ops
<tovenaar> עכשיו כשחיפשתי אובנטו יל
<serfus> ops הם אלה שמפעילים את הערוץ
<serfus> tovenaar, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat_operator#Operator_types
<tovenaar> וזה הכרחי ? ;)
<serfus> מה הכוונה?
<serfus> רק האופס יושבים שם
<tovenaar> אוקיי. חשבתי שזה ערוץ חדש שהתווסף לIRC
<Interruptus> ראיתי חיפשו אותי
<Interruptus> דור
<Interruptus> פה?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: כרגיל
<serfus> tovenaar, לא, הוא קיים כבר הרבה זמן והוא משמש בעיקר לצרכים אדמניסטרטיביים
<tovenaar> אגב, קראתי את ההתכתבות שלכם בשישי האחרון, לגבי המפגש המתוכנן. האמנם אין הרבה חובבי אובונטו באזור תל-אביב ?
<serfus> בטוח שיש, השאלה כמה ואם מספיק
<Ddorda> tovenaar: הבעיה היא לא כמה חובבי אובונטו יש
<Ddorda> הבעיה היא כמה חובבים פעילים יש
<nady> זה ניראה אותו דבר בהתחלה?
<tovenaar> ז"א שעיקר הפעילים לא מגיעים מאזור המרכז?
<serfus> tovenaar, אם אנחנו מצליחים להביא 10 אנשים לפגישה בצ'אט (במקרה הטוב) כמה לדעתך יבואו למפגש כזה?
<tovenaar> כן, זה  באמת לא הרבה, אולי חסר קצת פרסום במקומות הנכונים.
<serfus> tovenaar, אתה יותר ממוזמן לפרסם :)
<tovenaar> בשמחה :)
<serfus> וגם לבוא לפגישות החודשיות
<serfus> חשוב מאוד
<Ddorda> serfus: +1
<tovenaar> לצערי אני לא גר יותר בישראל. הייתי תולה בכיף באוני' תל אביב למשל כמה מודעות
<Ddorda> tovenaar: אבל לפחות לפגישות אתה יכול לבוא
<Ddorda> ואם יש לך כמה חברים חובבי לינוקס
<Ddorda> שתול אותם כאן
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> אין דבר כזה מעט מדי אנשים או מעט מדי פעילות
<lightpriest> רוג'ר ווטרס אדיוט
<tovenaar> אני מנסה כל פעם שאני מדבר עם חברים בארץ ל"מסיונר" אובונטו. גם עם משפחה...
<serfus> +1 :D
<serfus> lightpriest, מה הוא עשה הפעם?
<lightpriest> הוא "מחרים" את ישראל
<serfus> וואלה... ומופיע בעזה?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: עלק מחרים
<Ddorda> מה הוא צריך להופיע פה אחרי שלפני שנתיים הוא עשה כאן מליוני שקלים?
<lightpriest> נו, הוא סתם דביל
<lightpriest> מדקלם את המנטרות של "הפלשתינים היו כאן קודם", כאילו שהפיתרון זה להחרים
<lightpriest> כאילו שיש דבר כזה פלשתינים.. :\
<Ddorda> כאילו שהם היו פה קודם
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> כאילו, אם אתה קורה לפחות מ־100 איש אוכלוסייה, אז בכיף
<tovenaar> אתה קצת נסחף פריסט. הוא מתנגד למדיניות של ישראל ולא למדינה. חשוב לציין את ההבדל
<lightpriest> כן, ומה בדיוק המדיניות של ישראל? :)
<Ddorda> חוץ מזה, למי אכפת ממנו בכלל
<tovenaar> חוצמזה הופיע פה ב-2005, כמה פעמים אתה רוצה שיבוא?
<lightpriest> לא רוצה שיבוא
<lightpriest> אבל שלא יקרא לאמנים אחרים גם להחרים את ישראל
<lightpriest> והוא לא מדבר על חרם שלו עצמו
<lightpriest> הוא מדבר על חרם כלכלי ותרבותי
<lightpriest> טוב נו
<lightpriest> אולי סתם ניפחו את זה בחדשות
<serfus> רבאק נמאס לי מכל הזקנים האלה שבאים להופעה ולוקחים מינימום 400 שקל לכרטיס... עדיף שלא יבואו
<tovenaar> שיעשה מה שבא לו. מי אנחנו שנגיד לו מה לחשוב
<lightpriest> הם עושים את זה לא מעט..
<Ddorda> serfus: כולם רוצים לבקר בארץ הקודם לעת זקנה
<Ddorda> ואם כבר עושים על זה כמה מאות אלפי שקלים
<Ddorda> אז יאללה, על הדרך
<Ddorda> למרות עם ירושה
<Ddorda> :D
<serfus> הוא ידוע כנאד נפוח וזה נשמע כמו משהו שמתאים לו להגיד lightpriest
<tovenaar> אבל כל מי שמופיע פה לוקח 400 שקל לפחות, גם U@
<lightpriest> לא נכון
<Ddorda> זה בגלל שאנחנו מוכנים לשלם 400₪ לפחות
<lightpriest> Younger Brother הופיעו פה ולקחו רק 200 :)
<lightpriest> וגם היה סט של סיימון על הדרך :P
<tovenaar> אני לא יודע מה איתך, אני אף פעם לא הייתי מוכן :)
<lightpriest> ווינדוס זה כל כך גרוע, רבאק
<Ddorda> בסדר, אבל עובדה שהם ממלאים מגרשים שלמים
<lightpriest> הם לא יכלו לעשות קונסולה?
<tovenaar> למרות שאח שלי סידר כמה כרטיסי VIP חינם להופעה של U2
<lightpriest> אפילו לא פשוטה?
<lightpriest> משהו?!?!
<tovenaar> פיצה חמה מהתנור ... יאללה ביי בנתיים
<lightpriest> ביי ביי
<Ddorda> lightpriest:
<Ddorda> !win
<Ddorda> .win
<Hoborg> לתמיכה/תלונות על חלונות נא לפנות לערוץ המתאים: ##windows
<lightpriest> ?
<Ddorda> :D
<lightpriest> בעע :\
<Ddorda> XD
<Ddorda> אני צוחק
<lightpriest> הגעתי למסקנה שהזמן הפרטי שלי פוחת אקספוננציאלית ביחס לכמות מחשבי הווינדוס שאני צריך לטפל בהם
<Ddorda> ...?
<Ddorda> הסבר?
<lightpriest> על כל מחשב ווינדוס שמתווסף למעגל ה"מטופלים" שלי במשפחה, יש לי פחות שעות לעצמי בריבוע
<lightpriest> או, יותר שעות בחזקת חצי
<Ddorda> lightpriest: אז תגיד להם שיסתדרו בעצמם
<Ddorda> כמו שאני עושה :)
<Ddorda> חוץ מסבתא שלי
<lightpriest> חחח
<lightpriest> אם זה היה לסבתא שלי הייתי שם לה אובונטו
<Ddorda> שרוצה לעבור לאובונטו אבל אופןאופיס לא תומך בסאונד במצגות
<Ddorda> FFS
<Ddorda> lightpriest: היא רוצה אובונטו!
<Ddorda> כל פעם שהיא מגיעה לבית שלי היא שואלת אותי מה קורה עןם האובונטו ולמה עוד לא מצאתי פתרון לבעיית הסאונד
<serfus> הוספתי עת עצמי לרשימת המועמדים לחברות אובונטו בפגישה הבאה של ועדת הקבלה!
<Ddorda> serfus: הגיע הזמן באמת
<serfus> :)
<Ddorda> אולי אבישי יציע את עצמו פעם...
<serfus> בנתיים... לילה טוב :)
<nady> רק 9
<Ddorda> lightpriest: הדולר מתחזק
<Ddorda> lightpriest: http://www.shoresh.org.il/usersfiles/articlesimages/%D7%94%D7%93%D7%95%D7%9C%D7%A8%20%D7%9E%D7%AA%D7%97%D7%96%D7%A7.jpg
<nady> דור
<lightpriest> Ddorda: :D
<Ddorda> nady: ?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: אדיר הא?
<nady> מה איתך
<nady> הכל טוב
<Ddorda> nady: כרגיל
<Ddorda> מישהו זוכר איך קוראים למחשבים מהסוג של iPad?
<nady> איך מגיעים למקשים
<tovenaar> Ddorda: tablet
<Ddorda> tovenaar: תודה
<Ddorda> פרח לי השם
<tovenaar> אגב, למישהו נסיון עם openssh and rmdesktop
<tovenaar> אנלגבי הסבתא- אני העברתי פה 2 בני 60+ לעבוד עם אובנטו והולך נהדר בנתייים.
<lightpriest> tovenaar: מה צריך?
<lightpriest> ד"א, מישהו שמע על ההמלצה הטיפשית הזו של חנויות שמוכרות כוננים קשיחים לא לשים עליהם את מערכת ההפעלה?
<tovenaar> אני מנסה להתחבר למחשב של המשפחה. ברשת הפנימית זה עובד יופי
<lightpriest> מה ניסית לעשות?
<lightpriest> ז"א, איך ניסית לחבר?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: ?!
<lightpriest> מה?
<tovenaar> אני מנסה מעל האינטרנט להתחבר. השלבים שאני עושה הם : התקנת openssh על הסרבר
<lightpriest> על ההמלצה?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: כן
<tovenaar> אחר כך מפעיל את השרת
<tovenaar> אחר כך מתחבר עם הקליינט
<tovenaar> קודם כל עם ssh-copy-id
<tovenaar> לוגין עם עם ססמא
<tovenaar> ואז מעביר את ה- RSA
<Ddorda> ‏‪(09:58:15 PM)‬‏‬ ‪Ddorda‬‏‬: ‫אני מקווה שיש לך גיבוי טוב (09:58:23 PM) דיאגו: ‫לא.‬ (09:58:26 PM) Ddorda: :X ‏‪(09:58:31 PM)‬‏‬ ‪Ddorda‬‏‬: ‫מי נתן לך רישיון ילדה
<lightpriest> ssh -DPORT ip?
<lightpriest> tovenaar: ssh -DPORT ip?
<tovenaar> what is Dport? destination port?
<lightpriest> kt
<lightpriest> לא
<lightpriest> זה פותח פרוקסי של SOCKS
<lightpriest> ואז אתה יכול להעביר דרכו מה שאתה רוצה
<tovenaar> i thought of something user@external_ip
<lightpriest> בשביל מה?
<lightpriest> אני תמיד משתמש בפרוקסי הזה
<lightpriest> זה עובד פרפקט
<tovenaar> איזה פרוקסי?
<tovenaar> אני פשוט מתחרפן כל פעם מלהסביר לאמא שלי מה לעשות במחשב
<Ddorda> tovenaar: לפחות לסבתא שלך אין "וירוס" כל פעם שהיא לא מצליחה להיכנס למייל שלה
<tovenaar> אני אסביר מה הכוונה שלי: על השרת מריץ SSHD
<tovenaar> מהקליינט מתחבר עם SSH
<tovenaar> :)
<tovenaar> זה קורה לחמתי...
<tovenaar> אבל בגלל זה התקנתי לה XUBUNTU
<tovenaar> Ddorda: תגיד לסבתא שהוירוסים האלה מזיקים רק לווינדוס. זה ירגיע אותה
<tovenaar> <lightpriest>: לאיזה פרוקסי התכוונת
<Ddorda> tovenaar: זה מה שאמרתי לה
<Ddorda> מאז היא לא עוזבת אותי שאני אתקין לה אובונטו
<Ddorda> באתי אליה להתקין לה
<Ddorda> אובונטו עובד פיקס
<Ddorda> בחיי, מדהים
<Ddorda> אבל מה?
<Ddorda> אופןאופיס
<Ddorda> לא תומכים טוב בסאונד
<Ddorda> באובונטו
<tovenaar> איזה סאונד אתה מתכוון?
<Ddorda> במצגות
<tovenaar> הממ, השתמשתי במצגות, אבל בלי סאונד עד כה
<tovenaar> זו בעיה ידועה?
<Ddorda> תגידו, מישהו זוכר מה הפקודה להוציא רשימת דרייברים?
<Ddorda> משהו mod
<tovenaar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/27018/can-i-present-a-powerpoint-presentation-with-sound
<tovenaar> אולי יעזור
<tovenaar> mooprob
<tovenaar> or modprobe
<Ddorda> tovenaar: מצאתי כבר
<Ddorda> זה lsmod
<Ddorda> מפתיע משהו
<tovenaar> משהו יודע למה התכוון לייטפריסט עם ssh -DPORT ip
<lightpriest> ssh -D8080 ip
<lightpriest> אתה מתחבר לשרת הSSH בצד השני
<lightpriest> ואז כל דבר שאתה עושה על פורט 8080 בפרוקסי, יוצא מהצד השני
<Ddorda> lightpriest: יוצא מהצד השני?
<lightpriest> בשרת
<tovenaar> אולי תוכל לפרט - מה בקליינט לעשות ומה בשרת?
<tovenaar> כרגע אני מנסה להתחבר לפורט 2222 , אני רושם :ssh -p 2222 user@external_ip
<lightpriest> תסביר לי לאן אתה מנסה להתחבר..
<lightpriest> ואיך הגדרת את הדברים
<tovenaar> אני מנסה להתחבר למחשב מאחורי NAT
<lightpriest> אוקיי
<lightpriest> אתה מצליח להתחבר SSH?
<tovenaar> הגדרתי ב NAT פורט פורוורדינג של 22 ( הוציא שגיאה שזה תפוס ולכן מעביר ל-2222) > כל זה על השרת
<lightpriest> איזה שרת?
<lightpriest> פיירוול?
<tovenaar> לא מצליח - הצליח לי ברשת מקומית. לא מצליח מעבר לאינטרנט
<lightpriest> אתה לא ברור
<lightpriest> פרה פרה
<tovenaar> לא, זה אובונטו 10.04
<lightpriest> איפה הגדרת פורט פורוורדינג?
<tovenaar> הגדרתי על המחשב אליו אני מנסה להתחבר ( להלן המארח/שרת)
<lightpriest> אבל איפה מוגדר הNAT?
<tovenaar> ה NAT  נמצא ברשת של המארח/שרת
<lightpriest> לא לא
<tovenaar> לכן שם הגדרת פורטים פתוחים
<lightpriest> איפה הוא מוגדר
<lightpriest> בעעע
<lightpriest> תקשיב
<lightpriest> אתה נמצא במחשב שלך, באינטרנט
<lightpriest> המחשב שאתה מנסה להתחבר אליו יושב בתוך רשת פנימית
<lightpriest> הרשת הפנימית הזו, הגישה שלה לאינטרנט היא דרך ראוטר?
<tovenaar> כן
<lightpriest> אז הNAT הוא בראוטר
<lightpriest> אתה צריך להגדיר פורט פורוורדינג בראוטר
<tovenaar> כמובן! זה מה שהתכוונתי
<tovenaar> הגדרתי בראוטר את העברת הפורטים לאותו מחשב
<lightpriest> אוקיי
<lightpriest> אז איך לא הצלחת להגדיר את פורט 22?
<tovenaar> לצורך העניין הראוטר יושב ב- 192.168.0.1 והוא מעביר את פורט 22 ל- 192.168.0.5
<lightpriest> אוקיי
<lightpriest> העברת מפורט 2222 באינטרנט, לפורט 22 במחשב הפנימי?
<tovenaar> פלט הודעה ש פורט 22 תפוס על ידי DSL ולכן יעבור ל-2222
<tovenaar> אני ניסיתי להגדיר מ-22 בראוטר אל 22 במחשב ברשת הפנימית
<lightpriest> אוקיי, אז בסופו של דבר הגדרת את 2222?
<tovenaar> כן
<lightpriest> וכשאתה מנסה להתחבר לפורט 2222, מה קורה?
<tovenaar> connection timed out
<lightpriest> אז הפורט לא מועבר..
<tovenaar> כשאני מנסה עם ברירת מחדל (פורט 22) הוא מסרב חיבור
<tovenaar> connection refused
<lightpriest> כי זה המודם שמסרב
<tovenaar> מה הכוונה? מה צריך לעשות?
<lightpriest> אתה בטוח שהגדרת את הראוטר כמו שצריך?
<tovenaar> אתמול הצלחתי להגיע לשורה שבה ביקש ממני ססמא עבור המשתמש ושם זה נפל
<lightpriest> אתה בטוח שהגדרת את הראוטר?
<Ddorda> http://kovetz.co.il/?p=975
<tovenaar> אני בדקתי לפני דקה את הגדרת הפורטים  virtual server : external port 22 >i
<tovenaar> >internal port 22
<lightpriest> ומה הכתובות?
<Elihaii> אפשר רקעים לאובנטו
<tovenaar> מה?
<lightpriest> אוקיי אז זה פורט 22
<lightpriest> אם יש connection refused
<lightpriest> או שלא מותקן openssh-server או שהוא לא עובד
<lightpriest> ז"א, לא רץ
<tovenaar> גם את זה בדקתי - openserver מותקן ועובד
<lightpriest> אז לא הגדרת את הפורט כמו שצריך
<lightpriest> תעיף את כל ההגדרות
<lightpriest> ותגדיר את זה מחשב
<tovenaar> הרצתי install apt-get openssh
<tovenaar> ~/.../ssh restart
<lightpriest> אוקיי
<lightpriest> אבל לא על זה אני מדבר
<lightpriest> תעיף את כל הגדרות הפורטים מהראוטר, ותעשה את זה שוב
<tovenaar> אוקי. עכשיו כשאני עושה את זה,  מה ההבדל בין virtual-server ל
<tovenaar> port triggering
<tovenaar> שניהם מאפשרים העברה לרשת הפנימית. לפי הבנתי, אחד מתייחס לתקשורת חיצונית, והשני לתקשורת שיזומה מהרשת הפנימית
<nady> דור
<lightpriest> עזוב פורט טריגרינג, תתמקד ב Virtual Server
<tovenaar> אוקי, לאחר ההגדרה - איך אני מתחבר?
<lightpriest> הגדרת שפורט 22 יגיע לפורט 22?
<tovenaar> מתבצע כרגע ( דרך סקייפ...)
<tovenaar> מספיק שמעביר TCP ?
<lightpriest> לא
<lightpriest> UDP
<tovenaar> שניהם?
<lightpriest> כן
<tovenaar> הודעה שהראוטר מוציא :
<tovenaar> since port 22 is used, DSL router ssh server port will be moved to 2222
<tovenaar> ואז הוא מוציא טבלה עם 3 (!!) העברות של פורט 22 ל- 22 למרות שלא היה קודם כלום
<tovenaar> לכן מחקתי, ועכשיו הגדרתי את פורט 2222 ל-2222
<tovenaar> וזה הפורט היחידי שמועבר
<tovenaar> עכשיו אתה אמרת להתחבר על ידי ssh Dport ip ?
<lightpriest> לא
<lightpriest> מה שאמרתי לא קשור לזה בכלל
<lightpriest> בעע איתך
<lightpriest> תקשיב
<lightpriest> הפורט שהראוטר מעביר, זה את הפורט של עצמו
<lightpriest> והוא משאיר לך את פורט 22
<tovenaar> אוקי, אבל יחד עם זאת הוא רשם משום מה טבלה עם פורט 22 3 פעמים !...
<tovenaar> בכל אופן כרגע זה הגדרתי את 2222 כפורט שמעביר
<tovenaar> אני מנסה להתחבר עם ssh-copy-id
<lightpriest> אני לא מבין מה אתה מנסה לעשות ולמה אתה כל כך מסתבך עם זה
<lightpriest> תעביר פורט כלשהו
<lightpriest> זה לא משנה
<lightpriest> תעביר את פורט 2323 לפורט 22 במחשב הפנימי
<lightpriest> ותתחבר לפורט 2323
<lightpriest> אם זה לא מצליח להתחבר, או שהראטור לא מעביר את הפורט
<lightpriest> או שהמחשב לא פתוח
<lightpriest> אם המחשב פתוח והראוטר מעביר את הפורט
<lightpriest> אז אתה לא מעביר את הפורט למחשב הנכון
<tovenaar> אוקי, הבנתי איפה הטעות שלי. אני צריך להעביר ל-22 בפנימי, כי השרת מאזין על 22 (לא הגדרתי לו אחרת)
<Ddorda> אגב, אם אתה מחפש משהו "פשוט" יותר, יש את Hamachi
<tovenaar> זה פשוט מביך שאני עוד לא הצלחתי להתחבר למחשב השני. הבעיה היא שאני לא יכול לשנות הגדרות שם מתי שאני רוצה, ובדיוק בשביל זה אני בונה את החיבור הזה
<tovenaar> אגב, במה עדיפה hamachi על openvpn_
<lightpriest> עכשיו אתה מצליח להתחבר בSSH?
<tovenaar> לא. אבל זה כי הפרטנר שמתפעל בצד השני כבר הלך לישון
<Ddorda> tovenaar: המאצ'י יוצרת חיבור בין שתי רשתות
<tovenaar> לכן, אני לא יכול להעביר לפורט 22.
<tovenaar> כן, תודה.
<Ddorda> זה תהליך מאוד פשוט, אתה לוחץ על הבנאדם ואז על התחבר, הוא עושה אישור
<Ddorda> טדאם - אתם באותה הרשת
<Ddorda> לכאורה כמובן
<tovenaar> <Ddorda>: ניסית עם openvpn _
<tovenaar> ?
<Ddorda> מה? מתי כתבתי openvpn?
<tovenaar> זה באמת יכול לפשט הרבה בעיות : אייפי פנימי וחיצוני משתנים
<tovenaar> לא כתבת, פשוט אני מכיר את OPENVPN
<tovenaar> את המצ'י אני לא מכיר
<tovenaar> את LogMeIn אני מכיר מווינדוס... לא ידעתי שזה נקרא גם המ'צי
<tovenaar> טוב, ננסה את זה מחר. תודה על העצות lightpriest ו - Ddorda
<Ddorda> tovenaar: בכיף
<Ddorda> אגב, SSH זה פיצוץ
<Ddorda> שווה להכיר
<tovenaar> אני לא מתפשר על חיבור מאובטח.
<tovenaar> בגלל זה דאגתי שלהורים שלי יהיה WPA2 ולא ה- WEP שהמליצו להם בשרות הטכני של הספק אינטרנט (לא יאומן)
<Nighthawk``> מישהו יודע איך גורמים לכך שהצבע בתצוגה שאני רושם משהו לא יהיה אפור גם הניק שלי בצבע אפור וגם הטקסט וזה מעצבן אני בקושי רואה מה כתוב
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: איפה? בצ'אט?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: איזה קליינט אתה משתמש?
<Nighthawk``> xchat
<Nighthawk``> יכול להיות שזה נקרא foreground color ?
<Nighthawk``> בקושי רואים מה כתוב
<Ddorda> לא נראה לי
<Ddorda> תשאל ב־ #xchat
<Nighthawk``> אוקיי, ואולי אתה יודע איך גורמים ל whois להיראות פה ולא בחלון סטטוס ?
<Nighthawk``> דור, כל התוכנות שבלינוקס הם ברות שינוי ?
<Nighthawk``> כלומר על ידי...
<Ddorda> ....
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> תסביר
<Nighthawk``> קוד פתוח זה בעצם שאתה יכול לשנות את הקוד בעצמך
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: תסתכל בסטינגס
<Ddorda> כן
<Nighthawk``> רציתי לדעת אם הכל אני יכול לשנות בעצמי ולערוך את התוכנה כראות עיניי
<Ddorda> QUOTE WHOIS Nighthawk`` Nighthawk``
<Nighthawk``> אני מתכוון
<Nighthawk``> שאני אראה את התשובה פה בחלון הזה
<Ddorda> כן, אני בודק
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Ddorda> WHOIS Nighthawk``
<Ddorda> /WHOIS Nighthawk``
<Ddorda> לא עובד
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> תשאל ב־ #xchat
<Nighthawk``> דור הגיוני שהקוד של סקייפ יהיה קוד פתוח ?
<asw3_> לא
<asw3_> סקייפ זה חברה עסקית
<Ddorda> asw3_: גם קנוניקל חברה עסקית
<Ddorda> ואובונטו קוד פתוח
<Ddorda> כנ"ל על רד האט
<asw3_> אבל למטרות רווח
<Ddorda> גם קנוניקל....
<Ddorda> וגם רד האט
<asw3_> מוצרים שהם למטרות רווח הם לא יהיו בקוד פתוח
<Ddorda> asw3_: שטויות במיץ עגבניות
<asw3_> סקייפ לא תחשוף את השיטה שלה
<Ddorda> אני חושב שזו השטות הכי גדולה ששמעתי בחיים
<Ddorda> XAMPP זה קוד פתוח
<Ddorda> הפרוטוקול הכי נפוץ בעולם
<Ddorda> לצ'אט בכל אופן
<asw3_> אני מדבר על התוכנה שעולה כסף
<asw3_> לא על הצ'אט
<Ddorda> Google Wave קוד פתוח
<asw3_> לשיחות אמיתיות
<Ddorda> VBox קוד פתוח
<Ddorda> וגם KVM אם כבר מדברים על וירטואליזציה
<Ddorda> כמו שאמרתי, גם Red Hat
<Ddorda> שהוא השרת הכי פופולרי בעולם כרגע
<Ddorda> וגם Apache, שהוא השרת http הכי פופולרי בעולם
<Ddorda> וגם כרום קוד פתוח
<Nighthawk``> שנייה דור
<Ddorda> של גוגל
<Nighthawk``> סבבה אני מתחיל להבין
<Nighthawk``> דור יש לי עוד שאלה
<Nighthawk``> למה יש משתמש שנקרא root
<asw3_> תבין ברגע שיש שרות שהוא עולה כסף
<asw3_> הוא לא יהיה פתוח
<asw3_> המסביב כן
<Nighthawk``> אם כאשר אני מזדהה עם הסיסמא שלי
<Nighthawk``> אני יכול לעשות הכל
<asw3_> השירות עצמו לא
<Ddorda> asw3_: זה לא נכון
<Nighthawk``> אז למה יש משתמש root
<asw3_> לא נכון?
<Ddorda> asw3_: לא נכון.
<asw3_> אתה בתור חברה עסקית תחשוף איך היא עובדת?
<asw3_> זה נשמע לך הגיוני?
<Ddorda> asw3_: כן
<asw3_> כן ?
<Ddorda> הגישה של אופןסורס היא שונה
<Ddorda> וגם עובדת ד"א
<asw3_> אבל השירותים עצמם הם לא בחינם
<Ddorda> ואני הרגע נתתי לך רשימה של מוצרים מובילים בעולם
<Ddorda> ואתה מדבר אתי על סקייפ?
<asw3_> סקייפ זה תוכנה שעולה כסף
<Nighthawk``> ממש קשה להבין איך היא עובדת..
<Ddorda> asw3_: דווקא סקייפ חינמית
<Ddorda> ומה שעולה כסף זה השירות שלה
<asw3_> על זה אני מדבר
<asw3_> ולא על משהו שהוא חינמי
<Ddorda> asw3_: גם בקוד פתוח זה ככה
<Ddorda> אובונטו חינמית
<Ddorda> רוצה תמיכה טכנית מקצועית?
<Ddorda> רוצה פתרונות יישום?
<Ddorda> כסף...
<Nighthawk``> חחח כן
<asw3_> ולא יהיה לך גישה לקוד הזה
<Ddorda> איזה קוד?
<asw3_> לא תוכל להפעיל שירות פרימיום של חברה מסויימת בעצמך
<Ddorda> תמיכה טכנית זה קוד?
<Nighthawk``> אובונטו היא גם קוד פתוח ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: כן
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: בקשר ל־root
<Nighthawk``> איך אני יכול לראות את הקוד מקור ?
<Ddorda> root הוא משתמש על
<Ddorda> זה כמו Administrator בחלונות
<Ddorda> רק חזק יותר
<Nighthawk``> אם אני יוצר משתמש נוסף
<Nighthawk``> והוא עושה
<Nighthawk``> sudo su
<Nighthawk``> ואז מזהה עם הסיסמה שלו
<Nighthawk``> זה לא יעבוד לו ?
<Ddorda> זה לא הססמה שלו, זאת הססמה שלך
<Ddorda> וזה לא כל משתמש
<Ddorda> אתה צריך לתת למשתמש הזה הרשאה לעשות את זה
<Nighthawk``> שנייה שנייה שאני יבין
<Ddorda> נקרא sudoer
<Nighthawk``> כרגע המשתמש שלי
<Nighthawk``> הוא root
<Nighthawk``> נכון ?
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> אני מקווה שלא
<Nighthawk``> לא הוא לא, אבל אני מתכוון
<Nighthawk``> הסיסמה של הרוט היא הסיסמה שליח
<Nighthawk``> הסיסמה של הרוט היא הסיסמה שלי
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> ל־root אין ססמה, זה היופי
<Ddorda> אפשר לעשות עליו ססמה, אבל זה מטומטם
<Nighthawk``> אה
<Nighthawk``> אז בעצם למי שאני מרשה לעשות sudu
<Nighthawk``> הוא יכול בעצם
<Nighthawk``> בעזרת להזדהות עם הסיסמה שלו
<Nighthawk``> לעשות כל מה שהוא רוצה
<Ddorda> נכון
<Nighthawk``> אבל כל עוד admin אחר ממנה אותו כך
<Nighthawk``> הבנתי..
<Ddorda> לתת למישהו הרשאת sudo זה לתת לו את המחשב מתנה
<Nighthawk``> הבנתי אותך
<Nighthawk``> אתה יכול להפנות אותי בבקשה למדריך ליצירת משתמשים בלינוקס ?
<H3r0> יאללה חברים לילה טוב
<Nighthawk``> לילה טוב גיבור
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: man adduser
<H3r0> Ddorda - אגב שמע מה קרה לי היום
<Ddorda> H3r0: ?
<H3r0> ראיתי אחד עם חולצה של
<H3r0> Lynx !!!!!
<Ddorda> שווה :)
<asw3_> give sudo 2 Ddorda
<Nighthawk``> lynx מה זה?
<asw3_> תאמין לי שאתה לא רוצה לקבל
<H3r0> Ddorda - ידעתי שתאהב (: לילה טוב
<H3r0> Nighthawk`` - google / youtube it :) it's the same now
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: חיה
<Ddorda> משהו בין חתול לנמר
<Nighthawk``> אה אני מכיר את החיה הזאת
<Nighthawk``> חיה לילית
<Nighthawk``> אבל לא ידעתי מה הקשר
<Ddorda> בעברית נקראת "שונר"
<Nighthawk``> כן
<asw3_> טוקס יותר נחמד
<Ddorda> אה.. יש גרסה של אובונטו עם השם Lynx
<Nighthawk``> אה הבנתי
<Nighthawk``> הם קוראים כל הזמן לגרסאות בשמות של חיות ?
<Ddorda> כן
<Nighthawk``> יש Lion ?
<asw3_> ubuntu Kapibara
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> זה הולך לפי ה־ABC
<Nighthawk``> עוד מעט נגמרות האותיות לא ?
<Ddorda> כן. אף אחד לא יודע מה יקרה כשיגמרו האותיות
<Ddorda> נראה לי שיתחילו מההתחלה
<Ddorda> !g ubuntu wiki
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Team Wiki - Ubuntu Wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Nighthawk``> :>, יש ל אובונטו פירוש ?
<Ddorda> !g ubuntu wikipedia
<Hoborg> Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
<Nighthawk``> הכוונה שם של חיה או משהו ?
<asw3_> כמו עם השמות של הטורנדו
<Nighthawk``> אה בעצם אני יודע מה זה
<Nighthawk``> איזה סטלן אני
<Nighthawk``> זה הרמוניה או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<Ddorda> אני התחלתי עם אובונטו בגרסה Gutsy Gibbon
<Nighthawk``> דור מתי תספר לי בן כמה אתה ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: עוד נראה
<Nighthawk``> חחחח אנחנו כבר מכירים משכבר הימים
<Nighthawk``> שם ההפצה מגיע מעקרון האובונטו של שבטי הזולו והקסוסה, אשר ניתן לסכם בפשטנות כ־"תפיסת עולם של שיתוף וחיבור בין כלל האנושות".[2]
<asw3_> Nighthawk``, נגמלת ממירק?
<Nighthawk``> אני לא יכול להיגמל אף פעם ממירק
<Nighthawk``> :), הוא על הנייח
<Nighthawk``> וואי דור יש משהו מה זה מעצבן
<Nighthawk``> בגלל שעשיתי פורמט לוינדווס
<Nighthawk``> אז יש לי במסך בהתחלה
<Nighthawk``> את 2 האפשרויות של וינדווס למטה ב BOOT
<Nighthawk``> יש לך מושג איך אני מעיף אותם ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: בלי שון בעיה
<Ddorda> שום*
<Ddorda> אתה על אובונטו עכשיו?
<Nighthawk``> כמובן
<Nighthawk``> אני אובונטונר
<asw3_> Nighthawk``, תתחיל לכתוב סקריפטים ל- xchat
<Ddorda> sudo update-grub
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ^
<Nighthawk``> asw3_, הייתי ממש מוכשר במירק :> אבל עכשיו אני מעדיף לפתח תוכנות ב c++ and java
<Nighthawk``> דור אתה יכול להסביר לי בקצרה מה זה ה grub הזה
<asw3_> תכתוב בפייתון \tcl
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: מנהל העלייה (בוט)
<Ddorda> נפוץ מאוד בלינוקס
<Ddorda> כמובן לא היחיד האפרי
<Ddorda> האפשרי*
<Nighthawk``> asw3_, ללמוד python and tcl ?
<Nighthawk``> אני מניח שבעזרת הטרמינל אפשר לבצע כמעט הכל ?
<asw3_> אפשר לטעון אותם ל- xchat
<asw3_> יש סקריפטים דומים למירק
<Nighthawk``> אה יפה..
<Nighthawk``> פעם מרוב שהייתי מושפע
<Nighthawk``> בניתי סרבסיס שלמים
<Nighthawk``> שמתחברים ל unrealircd
<Nighthawk``> איזה מושפע הייתי
<asw3_> ircd?
<Nighthawk``> services like chanserv/host/serv/nickserv/memoserv/operserv
<Nighthawk``> מתחברים בסוקטים ונראים במדוייק כמו סרבסיס רגיליםם
<Nighthawk``> מאוד מהירים
<asw3_> לול
<Nighthawk``> הדבר היחיד שזה גם היתרון שאפשר לערוך אותם תוך כדי עבודה
<Nighthawk``> קיצר אבל הייתי מושפע
<Nighthawk``> Ddorda, /set irc_whois_front on
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: TY
<Nighthawk``> דור, יא גבר גברי תודה על העזרה עם ה grub
<Nighthawk``> אם זה לא עובד אני חוזר לדקור אותך..
<Nighthawk``> :)
<Nighthawk``> אתה גם משתמש ב xchat ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: כשתחזור אני אלמד אותך משהו מגניב
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ודאי
<Ddorda> אם אני זוכר נכון אני המלצתי לך עליו
<Nighthawk``> אני לא הולך לאף מקום :)
<Nighthawk``> כן, אתה המלצת :)
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: חשבתי שאמרת שאתה הולך לבדוק
<Ddorda> אז שמע
<Ddorda> !wiki burg
<Hoborg> Ddorda: Not Found
<Ddorda> !g burg
<Hoborg> burg - Project Hosting on Google Code - http://code.google.com/p/burg/
<Ddorda> הנה
<Ddorda> מדהים פשוט
<Ddorda> אם אתה עושה למישהו דואל בוט
<Ddorda> תעשה עם זה
<Ddorda> זה גאוני
<Ddorda> ואז למשל אתה יכול לשים ססמה על הבוט, ולהוריד ססמה מווינדוז ומהעלייה של אובונטו
<Ddorda> אתה עושה ססמה אחת ומגדיר אותה במקום אחד
<Ddorda> ולא משנה איזו מערכת הפעלה אתה נכנס
<Ddorda> הססמה באותו מקום
<Ddorda> אגב
<Ddorda> אם אתה מתלמד
<Ddorda> אני אשמח מאוד מאוד מאוד
<Ddorda> אם תכתוב ערכי ויקי בוויקי שלנו
<Nighthawk``> בתור מתלמד אתה רוצה שאני אכתוב דברים בויקי ?
<Nighthawk``> כי אומנם אני חכם כמו 60 דוקטורים
<Nighthawk``> אבל אני חדש בלינוקס
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: שכל מה שאתה לומד תכתוב עליו
<Ddorda> כמו יומן רק בצורת ויקי
<Ddorda> היופי בזה, הוא שתתרום המון לכולם תוך כדי למידה
<Ddorda> וזה גם יעזור לך להעמיק
<Nighthawk``> סבבה, אשתדל
<Nighthawk``> יום חמישי מסיים מבחן בהסתברות
<Nighthawk``> ואתחיל לתת ערכים
<Nighthawk``> אני אכתוב מהבסיס של איך להפעיל דברים
<Nighthawk``> כי אפילו לא ידעתי שמפעילים קבצים בעזרת ./
<Nighthawk``> תגיד לי דור שאלה קטנה
<Nighthawk``> קבצי הרצה יכולים להיות בכל שם
<Nighthawk``> אבל שמתי לב שחלק קוראיםלהם .run
<Nighthawk``> זה תקין9 לא ?
<Ddorda> בלינוקס
<Ddorda> אין שום משמעות לסיומות
<Ddorda> הסיומות זה לאנשים, לא ללינוקס
<Ddorda> !awiki
<Ddorda> .awiki
<Hoborg> http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> חשבתי ששיניתי את זה
<Ddorda> רגע
<Ddorda> בעצם שישאר ככה
<Nighthawk``> אתה אחראי על buntu-il?
<Ddorda> על הערוץ?
<Ddorda> .wiki
<Hoborg> http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> .win
<Hoborg> לתמיכה/תלונות על חלונות נא לפנות לערוץ המתאים: ##windows
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אני לא אחראי. הייתי איש הקשר עד לא מזמן
<Ddorda> ואני עדיין בעניינים, עד שאביב (איש הקשר החדש) ישלוט בהגה
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> יש גם דברים שהוא ביקש ממני שאני אחזיק כי הוא לא מבין בהם
<Nighthawk``> א. למה פרשת ?
<trew_> היי לכם
<Nighthawk``> ב. מה הכוונה איש קשר כלומר מי שולט על האתר/קבוצה ?
<Ddorda> trew_: היי
<trew_> מה שוב מכות?
<Ddorda> איש הקשר הוא בעיקרון מי שמקשר בין הקהילה לשאר העולם
<Ddorda> בתכל'ס הייתי הרבה מעבר לזה, כי היה צריך מנהיג
<Ddorda> ולדעתי עדיין צריך
<Ddorda> פרשתי כי הרגשתי שאני כבר לא יצירתי מספיק
<Ddorda> בהתחלה היו לי הרבה רעיונות לשיפור
<Ddorda> נגמרו הרעיונות הרגשתי שאני שם בשביל הסטטוס, אז פרשתי
<trew_> איש דגול
<trew_> הלוואי כך בממשלה
<trew_> שתים סוכר אחד כפה איזה יום יפה
<trew_> קפה*
<Ddorda> זזתי לעשות הליכה
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPOSxIVi7cE
<Ddorda> נדבר :)
<Ddorda> בוקר טוב
<trew_> ביי הצלחות
<Nighthawk``> דור תאמין לי
<Nighthawk``> אתה טוב אתה
<Nighthawk``> :)
<trew_> Nighthawk``: למה הלינק?
<Nighthawk``> למה שחבר שלי שם בקיר
<Nighthawk``> קיצר משהו טוב
<Nighthawk``> למה לא טוב ?
<trew_> היתי פותח
<trew_> אבל המחשב שלי בדיוק מעלה משהו
<trew_> ואז כל הנט זוחלללללל
<trew_> רק לדבר בערוץ זה סבבה
<trew_> כמה ביטים של טקסט וזהו
<trew_> שמעתי שמועה מעניינת
<trew_> וזה שתולעת הסטוקנט שוקלת רק בית אחד
<trew_> שזה אומר 8 ביטים
<trew_> מישהו שמע על זה?
<trew_> מי שאומר לכם שאי אפשר לעשות כסף לכם תוכנת בלנדר אל תאמינו לו
<Nighthawk``> אפשר על הכל לעשות כסף
<trew_> תיצחקו ושאלו בנימוס מה נשמע
<trew_> נכון
<trew_> אני מתכוון שירדפו אחריך כדי לשלם לך כסף
<trew_> לא בלשלם לך בדיעבד
<Nighthawk``> מה המקביל של ipconfig בלינוקס ?
<trew_> שניה זה עומד לי בקצה הלשון
<trew_> זה לא פייר
<trew_> ברח לי ממוחי הדליל
<trew_> ifconfig
<trew_> גוגל הגאון
<trew_> מי צריך תרופה לאלצהיימר בכלל
<trew_> Nighthawk``: ^^
<Nighthawk``> הוא לא מציג גם את הwifi ?
<trew_> אני לא יודע
<trew_> למה אתה מתעקש לעבוד עם שורת הפקודה?
<trew_> י שכלים גרפים לזה
<Nighthawk``> א. כדי ללמוד
<trew_> יש כלים*
<Nighthawk``> טוב אני אחפש בכלים
<trew_> תראה את man ifconfig
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-27
<yuvilio> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18nsScrDIa0 אהבתי
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-28
<Spinux> אהלן
<serfus> howdy Spinux
<Spinux> hey
<Spinux> whats up
<serfus> super
<serfus> how are you?
<Spinux> lol whats youre secret?
<serfus> secret? i don't have any
<serfus> first time i see your nick here
<Spinux> kosherpup
<serfus> is there something i can do to help you?
<serfus> וואט?
<Spinux> nt computer related
<Spinux> not*
<serfus> אתה משתמש באובונטו?
<Spinux> כן
<Spinux> למה?
<serfus> סתם..
<serfus> נהנה?
<Spinux> לגמרי עדיין ב10.04
<serfus> וואלה
<Spinux> מערכת אולי הטובה בהיסטוריה :)
<serfus> מדוע?
<Spinux> מה שכתבתי
<serfus> אתה לא מאוהדי יוניטי?
<serfus> unity
<Spinux> דווקא כן זה נותן אחלה שילוב
<Spinux> בן ממשק ושורת הפקודה
<serfus> אז מה הסיבה?
<serfus> כי זה LTS?
<Spinux> זה פשוט עובד מצויין
<serfus> אה סבבה :)
<Spinux> חח
<Spinux> אולי ב12.04
<Spinux> אם אראה שזה אז אעבור
<serfus> אני מתכנן לשדרג בזמן הקרוב, אם יותיר לי הזמן
<Spinux> thzv t,v na,na?
<Spinux> איזה אתה משתמש?
<serfus> אתה מחפש לתרום לקהילה או משהו? או סתם פה בערוץ?
<serfus> 11.10
<serfus> אני תמיד מעדכן גרסה
<Spinux> אני רוצה לתרום
<Spinux> תלוי אבל מה אפשר
<serfus> כבר יצא לך לדבר עם מישהו כאן?
<Spinux> כן מלא פעמים
<serfus> אה מגניב
<serfus> אני לא פעיל ממש בזמן האחרון
<Spinux> אף פעם לא הייתי פעיל
<serfus> צריך אנשים חדשים שיתחילו להזיז עניינים בקהילה
<serfus> חבל לי עליה בסך הכל
<Spinux> אה אגב התכוונת לשאול אם דיברתי איתם בפון?
<serfus> לא, בכללי
<Spinux> ההכירות שלי עם הקהילה היא שיטחית
<Spinux> מאוד
<Spinux> יש לי כישורים מאוד נמוכים ברמת קהילה
<Spinux> אבל אשמח לנסות להישתתף
<serfus> זה כל מה שצריך
<serfus> קצת רצון :-)
<Spinux> חח
<serfus> אתה מכיר תכנות או משהו במחשבים?
<Spinux> יש הרבה בקיעות שטחית בתוכנות קוד פתוח
<Spinux> כלומר הרבה תוכנות
<Spinux> ברמה שיטחית
<serfus> אני מתכוון, תיכנות
<serfus> כלומר קוד
<Spinux> אה זה לא
<serfus> אז איך הגעת לאובונטו?
<serfus> סתם מעניין אותי
<Spinux> לא הסתדרתי עם ווינדוס
<Spinux> אז חיפשתי משהו אחר
<Spinux> יותר פשוט
<serfus> וואלה
<serfus> זה יפה :)
<Spinux> חח כן:)
<serfus> מצטער אבל אני ממש חייב לעוף מפה... אני מקווה שיצא לנו לדבר עוד פעם מתישהו
<Spinux> סבבות
<serfus> לילה טוב
<Spinux> לילה
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-29
<meowthhh> hey
<meowthhh> anyone here?
<TeriiTaria> hello
<Avihay> I made a python script that reverses Hebrew in .ASS subtitle files. it can potentially reverse Hebrew in other subtitle files as is. it depends on pyfribidi, and maybe others. anyone feels like making sure the dependencies are correct, that it works for him, and then post it on the forums?
<Avihay> the silence is ear-deafening
<Avihay> Well, I'll make it easier by lowering the entry conditions:  here: http://paste.kde.org/431576/ try it, post it in the forum and say it's been done, so that there won't be a doublepost
<asw3> אביחי אם כבר כתבת על fribidi
<asw3> יש מצב שתפתח משהו ל- xchat
<asw3> שיהיה אפשר להשתמש ביוניקוד
<asw3> ולקרוא utf-8
<asw3> במקביל?
<asw3> או הפוך?
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-01
<Avihay> asw3: I don't use xchat, so I don't know what the issue is, also, working in a large project and fixing it is alot harder. this script is child's play compared to that,..
<asw3> אממ
<asw3> אבל נגיד ב- IRSSI
<asw3> אתה משתמש?
<Avihay> I've been plagued with unstable connections. I now use webchat.freenode.net for IRC
<Avihay> I made a python script that reverses Hebrew in .ASS subtitle files. it can potentially reverse Hebrew in other subtitle files as is. it depends on pyfribidi, and maybe others. anyone feels like making sure the dependencies are correct, that it works for him, and then post it on the forums?
<Avihay> Well, I'll make it easier by lowering the entry conditions:  here: http://paste.kde.org/431576/ try it, post it in the forum and say it's been done, so that there won't be a doublepost
<TerriTaria> Good work
<TerriTaria> even though I dont speak hebrew I am sure it will be put into use
<Avihay> thanks
<TerriTaria> Are you israeli?
<Avihay> yes
<TerriTaria> Nice to meet you
<TerriTaria> I will be visiting your country in three weeks time
<Avihay> Businesses or pleasure? :-p
<TerriTaria> Business, diplomacy :)
<TerriTaria> We are going in a delegation of 20 people from our country and its the first diplomatic visit from our country to yours.
<Avihay> Humm, what contry are you from/represent?
<TerriTaria> french polynesia
<TerriTaria> we are small islands collectivity nation in the south pacific
<TerriTaria> I live in the island of bora bora if you heard of it.
<TerriTaria> Roughly, midway between america and australia.
<Avihay> I've heard it's a big tourism atraction
<TerriTaria> Yes, tourism is the number 1 industry in the island
<TerriTaria> http://postimage.org/gallery/54qiq6c
<TerriTaria> Here is why its so popular with the tourists :)
<Avihay> I've actualy had a high resolution version of the top right satelite image on my old computer since about 2002-3
<TerriTaria> Its from NASA! If you click on it, you will see the high res.
<Avihay> well, maybe the cloud coverage was different
<Avihay> when I open it the resolution doesn't change mutch
<Avihay> the ver I had let you see the smaller ships, you can identify roads, and you can see that there's traffic on them
<TerriTaria> Can you put it online somewhere so I can see?
<Avihay> It's on my old computer, with a fried motherboard, I've been using a laptop ever since I started school, and it had no room for the 4 HDDs I have in my old one :->
<Avihay> but I'm sure you can get better quality images nowadays on google maps or from NASA
<Avihay> Well, I can give you some travel advice that I've seen in an official government pamphlet once. dress in easy to put on/remove layers, so you'll have an easier time to adjust to the environment's temperature, that means buttons and zippers
<Avihay> I actualy live by that advice. at school, some buildings have the opposite "weather" of the outside, so I find myself going from coat gloves and a sock hat to a t-shirt every time I get from the outside into, say the computer farm
<TerriTaria> What is the temperature like over there?
<Avihay> or carrying something heavier during summer cause it's winter time in the farm
<Avihay> well, the temperture inside my house is 15degC
<TerriTaria> that is very cold, I never experienced such weather
<Avihay> it's 16:00 right now... so it's just past the peak of the heat for today, then again my house is made from concrete, so it retains some heat/cold
<Avihay> well, you are probably gonna spend most of your time under airconditioning
<TerriTaria> its 4am here and 28C :) the temperature rarely fluctuates here, not even at nighttime
<Avihay> I miss the summer :-<
<Avihay> you might find this usefull: http://ims.gov.il/IMSENG/All_Tahazit/homepage.htm  it seems kinda broken and unresponsive right now, but it usualy works fine
<dorong> hey guys, anyone alive here ?
<dorong> just in case someone will wakeup soon - I've created a RAID10 array using mdadm on /dev/md0. after it finished syncing, I restarted the machine (didn't created a filesystem on it or some kind of an LVM volume on top of it yet).
<dorong> when the machine restarted, the array was /dev/md127 instead /dev/md0
<dorong> any idea why should such a thing happen ?
<dorong> I've created a RAID10 array using mdadm on /dev/md0 and haven't created a filesystem from it (nor an lvm volume over it) before I restarted the machine (ubuntu 11.10), and after the restart the device was name /dev/md127 instead of the /dev/md0 it was created as.
<Avihay> well, you didn't state a problem. if your problem is referencing the device, then there are other ways, like UUID
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-02
<Avihay> When unity meets KDE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEXk-ClMO-8&feature=g-vrec&context=G2b007f1RVAAAAAAAABA
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-03
<bozaglo> התקנתי קוד בלוק ואני לא מצליח לקמפל את הקוד שרשמתי יש למישהו רעיון למה?
<bozaglo> I installed Code::Block and I can not compile the code I wrote (I have ubuntu on the computer) Does anyone have an idea why?
<idan_> יש פה מישהו?
<idan_> ????????
<idan_> ?????
<idan_> יש פה מישהו?
<lousygarua> איזה כיף! אני מכריח מישהו להיכנס לערוץ שלנו!
<idan_> יש פה מישהו??
<idan_> ?
<idan_> losuygarua?
<lousygarua> akuo
<lousygarua> idan_: שלום רב
<idan_> שלום
<idan_> אתה רואה את ההודעה שלי
<idan_> ?
<idan_> פה בצ'אט
<idan_> ?
<lousygarua> כן
<idan_> אוקיי
<idan_> תוכל להסביר לי איך אני משתמש בתוכנה
<idan_> ?
<idan_> של המחיצות
<lousygarua> התקנת אותה? את gparted?
<idan_> כן יש אפשרות שאתה משטלט לי על המחשב בעזרת שיתוף שולחן העבודה?
<idan_> משתלט
<lousygarua> אממ
<idan_> בבקשה עם תוכל
<idan_> זה יקח שנייה אחת
<idan_> האחריות עליי!
<lousygarua> זה יותר מסובך מלשנות את המחיצות :)
<idan_> חח למה?
<idan_> אוקיי בסדר
<idan_> אני בתוכנה עצמה
<idan_> איך אני מוסיף את ה20 ג'יגה לכונן של אובונטו
<idan_> תסתכל
<lousygarua> יש לך אובונטו חלונות על הדיסק?
<idan_> זה התמונה מהמחשב שלי
<lousygarua> הכי טוב תמונה
<idan_> כן יש לי גם את אובונטו על הדיסק
<idan_> וגם את windows 7
<idan_> על דיסק
<idan_> זה תמונה מהמחשב שלי
<idan_> http://i41.tinypic.com/24e2oa0.jpg
<idan_> תסתכל
<idan_> נכנסתי לניהול מחיצות בחלונות ולחצתי קליק ימני על הדיסק הקשיח של כונן די ועשיתי כווץ אמצעי איחסון ואז רשמתי לו 20 ג'יגה
<idan_> ואז הוא פשוט יצר מחיצה עם שטח של 20 ג'יגה ועכשיו אני פשוט רוצה להעביר את ה20 האלה לתוך המחיצה של אובונטו
<lousygarua> זה בהארד דיסק אחר מהמחיצה של האובונטו, אז מה שנעשה זה ליצור מחיצה ואז לעשות משהו
<idan_> אני יביא לך עכשיו תמונה של המחיצה השנייה
<idan_> שנייה
<idan_> אני רוצה להראות לך משהו
<idan_> הנה
<idan_> שנייה
<idan_> כבר
<idan_> http://uploadpic.org/storage/2011/0Qf2Fut5vejgOA1QBnXiDS6c6.png
<idan_> ?
<idan_> ??
<lousygarua> טוב, קודם כל לא תוכל לעשות את המחיצה של האובונטו יותר גדולה כי זה בהארד דיסק אחר
<idan_> אוקיי
<idan_> מה עושים?
<lousygarua> עושים מחיצה על הדיסק השני ומעגנים אותה לאיזה ספריה שבא לך על המחשב
<lousygarua> אממ
<lousygarua> למשל /media/XXXX
<lousygarua> ואז אם תשמור בספריה הזאת קובץ אז זה יהיה במחיצה של ה20 ג'יגה
<idan_> אני רוצה להעביר את כל ה20
<idan_> למחיצה של אובונטו
<idan_> פשוט רציתי יותר מקום באובונטו
<lousygarua> הם לא באותו הארד דיסק,אי אפשר להעביר מחיצה מפה לשם :)
<lousygarua> שניה
<idan_> אוקיי
<idan_> זה פשוט מסובך לי אני משתמש חדש באובונטו
<idan_> ובלינוקס בכלל
<idan_> אז כל הפקודות מוזרות לי מאוד
<lousygarua> רגע, איפה החלונות מותקן?
<idan_> בכונן ב
<idan_> C
<idan_> תקשיב
<idan_> לפני התקנת הלינוקס
<idan_> היה לי
<idan_> כונן c וכונן d
<idan_> החלונות היה מותקן בc
<idan_> ואז החנכסתי את הדיסק של אובונטו
<idan_> ופשוט לא שיחקתי יותר מידי בהגדרות
<idan_> והקצאתי לאובונטו 55 ג'יגה
<idan_> שזה לקח אותם מכונן c
<idan_> מהכונן של החלונות
<idan_> עכשיו
<lousygarua> בוא נעשה קצת סדר קודם
<idan_> אוקיי
<lousygarua> כונן זה כל הדיסק הקשיח, עליו הייתה *מחיצה* שהיא C
<idan_> כן
<lousygarua> ויש לך עוד כונן קשיח שגם עליו יש כרגע רק מחיצה אחת שהחלונות קורא לה D
<idan_> מכונן c זה לקח את ה55ג'יגה
<lousygarua> אין C, D בלינוקס/אובונטו
<idan_> נכון
<lousygarua> יש לך /dev/sda
<idan_> נכון
<lousygarua> זה הכונן הראשון, ככה נקרא לו
<idan_> שזה c?
<lousygarua> אצלך
<idan_> כן
<lousygarua> אה אופס שניה
<lousygarua> מחק לי את ההודעה
<lousygarua> הצ'ט כועס עליי, שניה
<lousygarua> אה רגע
<idan_> אוקיי
<idan_> :)
<lousygarua>  /dev/sda2 זה c אצלך
<lousygarua> כל ה /dev/sdaX זה מחיצות
<lousygarua> 1,2,3,... במקום ה-X
<idan_> בדיוק הc שלי זה /dev/sda2
<lousygarua> רק זה לא כל הכונן, למשל יכול להיות מחיצה "סי" ומחיצה "די" על כונן אחד ואז עוד "אי" על כונן שני
<idan_> זה סיפור להכנס אליי דרך שולחן עבודה מרוחק?
<lousygarua> לא משנה
<lousygarua> כרגע כן
<lousygarua> אני לא בטוח איך עושים את זה
<lousygarua> מה שאני מציע לך זה
<idan_> כן
<lousygarua> רגע אני מחפש את העט
<idan_> בא לי לתת למחשב שלי מכות
<idan_> איזה כאב ראש זה עם המחיצות
<idan_> בחלונות בשנייה אחת אתה עושה כווץ אמצעי אחסון ואת הכונן שאתה רוצה להעביר אליו אתה עושה הרחב אמצעי אחסון
<idan_> ונגמר הסיפור
<idan_> למה הם מקשים על האנשים
<lousygarua> אותו דבר פה, רק שאתה לא יכול להוסיף מקום מכונן אחד לשני כי זה שני התקנים פיסיים שונים
<lousygarua> תצטרך להקטין את:
<lousygarua> ולהרחיב את /dev/sda3
<lousygarua> ולהרחיב אחכ' את /dev/sda5
<idan_> להקטין את מה ולהרחיב את מה
<idan_> ?
<idan_> אוקיי
<idan_> איך עושים זאת
<lousygarua> תראה, יש לך מחיצה extended
<lousygarua>  /dev/sda3
<lousygarua> יש לך מושג מה זה אומר?
<idan_> לא אני לא מבין
<idan_> אני משתמש מתחיל באובונאט
<idan_> ubuntu
<lousygarua> בהארד דיסק אחד יכולות להיות לך עד ארבעה מחיצות
<lousygarua> זה לא לינוקס/אובונטו זה סתם דברים של מחשב
<idan_> בסדר
<idan_> אז מה עושים
<idan_> ?
<lousygarua> אם אתה רוצה בכונן יותר מ-4 מחיצות אז יש דרך לעשות את זה
<lousygarua> יוצרים מחיצה "Extended"
<lousygarua> שבתוכה אתה יכול להוסיף עוד מחיצות קטנות
<idan_> אני רוצה מה שהסברתי לך
<idan_> לא רוצה שום דבר אחר
<idan_> אני רוצה להעביר את ה20 האלה לכונן של אובונטו
<idan_> זה
<lousygarua> ה-20 ג'יגה שפינית, אי אפשר להוסיף אותם ך-55
<idan_> אי אפשר עם תוכנה בחלונות
<idan_> ?
<idan_> partition magic
<idan_> ?
<lousygarua> אי אפשר פיסית
<lousygarua> זה שני הארדיסקים שונים
<idan_> אז מה צריך לעשות
<idan_> ?
<lousygarua> אתה צריך לפנות מקום מהכונן הראשון
<idan_> שזה c
<idan_> או שזה המחיצה של אובונאט
<idan_> אובונטו
<lousygarua> כונן זה כל ההארדיסק
<lousygarua> C נמצא בתוך כונן
<idan_> הבנתי
<lousygarua> הוא לא כונן משלו
<lousygarua> אבל אתה מבין
<idan_> אוקיי
<idan_> איזה תוכנה צריך בישביל זה
<lousygarua> gparted או תוכנה של חלונות
<lousygarua> מה שיותר נוח לך
<idan_> כן נוח לי עם זה
<idan_> זה הכי נוח
<idan_> צריך להתקין אותו באובונטו או בחלונות?
<idan_> אות
<idan_> אותה
<idan_> את התוכנה הזאת
<lousygarua> אעממ
<lousygarua> רגע
<lousygarua> אוקיי נגמר הטלפון
<idan_> אוקיי
<idan_> יש אפשרות להתקשר אלייך ותסביר לי
<idan_> טלפונית
<idan_> ?
<lousygarua> לא חס וחלילה, אני צריך לצאת מתישהו בקרוב כי יש יום הולדת לחברה שלי
<idan_> מזל טוב
<idan_> בן כמה אתה עם אפשר לשאול
<lousygarua> אני? אבל אין לי יום הולדת
<lousygarua> אבל אני בן 24 ואתה בן 16
<idan_> חחח בכל זאת
<idan_> לא 16
<idan_> 20
<lousygarua> אה אוקיי
<idan_> בצבא
<lousygarua> הכי כיף בצבא
<lousygarua> אוקיי רגע נחזור למחיצות שלך
<idan_> אני לא חושב
<idan_> אוקיי
<lousygarua> אם נוח לך יותר בחלונות תעבור לשם ותשחק עם המחיצות
<lousygarua> מה שצריך לעשות זה להקטין את המחיצה של C
<lousygarua> ואז להגדיל את המחיצה השלישית בכונן שלך שהיא extended
<idan_> זה עם תוכנה בחלונות
<idan_> או ניהול מחיצות
<idan_> ?
<lousygarua> אפשר עם ניהול מחיצות לדעתי
<idan_> אוקיי
<idan_> אז אני הולך לכונן ב
<idan_> c
<idan_> קליק ימני עליו
<idan_> וכווץ אמצעי אחסון
<idan_> ואז אני רושם 20000מגה
<idan_> שזה בעצם 20 ג'יגה
<lousygarua> לכווץ 20 ג'יגה מ-ב
<lousygarua> c
<lousygarua> כן
<lousygarua> (כדאי לגבות את המידע החשוב לפני זה אבל(
<idan_> ואז אחרי שאני מכווץ משם
<idan_> אוקיי
<idan_> תקשיב אין לי כל עיניין לבזבז את זמנך
<lousygarua> אוקיי
<idan_> תודה על כל העזרה שלך ומזל טוב ליום הולדת של חברתך
<lousygarua> לול
<idan_> אני חייב ללכת
<idan_> תודה רבה אני מעריך את זה
<idan_> שיהיה לך שבוע טוב
<lousygarua> אז תפוס אותי מאוחר יותר ואולי עוד מישהו יעזור לך בפורום בינתיים
<idan_> אוקיי
<idan_> מעולה:)
<idan_> שבוע טוב ומעולה
<lousygarua> גם לך!
<lousygarua> יש! סוף סוף הוא הלך
<Dima___> יש בנות פה?
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-04
<Avihay> dima   :->
<asw3> i hate webchat :-D
<Avihay> me too, but I get disconnected too often to be able to use a client
<asw3> למה?
<Avihay> bad ISP, I guess
<asw3> זה יותר יציב מקליינט?
<Avihay> no, but the app communicates with the server in httprequests, it doesn't need to keep a connection open
<Avihay> so when a disconnect happens, my connection isn't severed
<Avihay> it does fail sometimes, like when my httprequest isn't answered at all, but it's more rare
<Bartzy> Hi
<Bartzy> anyone here ?
<Bartzy> Anyone knows an IM client for linux that handles rtl right when using english + hebrew?
<Bartzy> Like ככה you know?
<Bartzy> ahh IRC is awesome :<
<serfus> :P irc is awesome indeed
<serfus> עד כמה שזכור לי פיג'ן עובד בסדר
<itamar_> hello there. can anyone help me?
<itamar_> I can't see hebew in a subtitle file *.srt
<Bartzy> serfus: I think that it only works good if you start with hebrew?
<Bartzy> and if you start a blank line (so the nickname is not on the same line?)
<serfus> Bartzy, not sure actually... but i'm certain there was some sort of solution
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-26
<avic82> שלום לכולם יש לי שאלה
<Shadowmoor> sup
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-27
<Guest30777> היי
<loopdepoop> שלום שוב
<loopdepoop> דאממיט אני ילד עם בעיות גראב!
<loopdepoop> לא  קריטיות או משהו
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-28
<trew100> היי לכולם
<trew100> אני רוצה לפרוץ סיסמה של קובץ ראר
<trew100> יש לי כרטיס מסך חזק ואשמח לשמוע כלי שמנצל את הכרטיס
<trew100> מצאתי את john אבל לא ראיתי שהוא מדבר עם קבצי ראר
<trew100> matanya: מכיר משהו?
<matanya> לא
<trew100> וכלי בלי תמיכה בGPU?
<asw3> trew100, כמעט בלתי אפשרי אתה יכול עם ברוטפורס
<asw3> אבל יקח לך שנה
<trew100> אני מדבר על ברוטל פורס רק שעם הכרטיס מסך זה יקח הרבה יותר מהר
<trew100> asw3: ^^
<trew100> מצאתי תוכנה שעושה את זה אבל אני לא מצליח לפתוח אותה יכי יש סיסמה לRAR
<trew100> תראה את זה  http://www.crark.net/
<trew100> זה משולב בבאק טרק
<trew100> כאמור הראר של התוכנה עם קוד אז טכנית זה לא רץ לי באובונטו
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-01
<lousygarua> boker tov
<lousygarua> real boker tov
<lousygarua> moshe_: http://ubuntu-il.org/download
<Osama_Jordan> hi
<Osama_Jordan> hello chat shaloom
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-03
<someone235> היי, אני לא מצליח להתחבר ל-mysql ב-remote
<someone235> אני עושה
<someone235> GRANT ALL ON posFinder.* TO pos_user@'my_ip' IDENTIFIED BY 'my_password'
<someone235> וכשאני מנסה להתחבר זה עושה
<someone235> ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'my_mysql_server_ip' (111)
<someone235> מישהו יודע מה יכולה להיות הבעיה?
<avihay> ניסיתה להתחבר בהצלחה בצורה לוקאלית?
<avihay> באותה שיטה שבה אתה מתחבר מרחוק?
<avihay> looking at phpmyadmin export function:
<avihay>  GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'root'@'127.0.0.1' IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD '<password_hash>' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<avihay> so maybe 'ALL PRIVILEGES' instead of 'ALL'
<israel> help
<israel> i installed ubuntu to the side of windows 8 and i can't see my files there
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-24
<arikb> הי Avihay_
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-25
<amireldor> אוי זה היה אחד טוב הפעם #שירותים
<amireldor> חיים?
<amireldor> אתה פה?
<amireldor> איפה אלעד שצריך אותו בלא
<amireldor> @ְׁןֵ
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-26
<amireldor> passiveobserver, who art thee, wanderer? I CAN'T RE-PENT
<amireldor> ubuntulog_, shmlog
<amireldor> AM i ONLINE HERE?
<amireldor> בקר"ת ישראל
<amireldor> \oR_,
<amireldor> asw3_ הכל טוב?
<amireldor> לְכּוּ לביתספר או שאני מורעדה לכן את האף
<amireldor> מי מתופף פה אללה עצבים
<amireldor> ממני אתם לא רואים יותר כסף@
<amireldor> $$$$$$$
<amireldor> אמא די... אמא די...
<amireldor> GOTOnana10.net.il @!#!$!@$! TQWE AHEM
<amireldor> sorry
<amireldor> mom is no longer hier
<amireldor> g0tr00t?
<amireldor> j/k
<amireldor> HONOR / JUSTICE gabi? touch me horse
<amireldor> asw3_ ==> goto work
<amireldor> oh he's already gone.
<amireldor> does anyone know my previous #number?
<amireldor> לול הרגע פרצו אליי לדירה... #מזל־שיש־שכנים
<amireldor> @מבצע־סבתא־חיה
<amireldor> יש פה מישהו על הבוקר:
<amireldor> אה לא כולם בעבודה בכרום ולא בff
<amireldor> \oR_, O'RLY?
<sole19> helo...!
<Avihay> hi
<Avihay> amireldor: everything alright?
<amireldor> Avihay, do NOT go inter
<amireldor> u c? there's this #issue231 in ema moshavot
<amireldor> and kulan root li
<amireldor> thanks
<amireldor> i think i did it again. oops :)
<amireldor> ;-)
<amireldor> i'm 26 and i got a new kivun in life
<amireldor> hallelujah
<amireldor> לומדים לקרימינלוגיה
<amireldor> svu:law & order
<amireldor> aviDEAD: plz break up connection with me lz lz lz lzl z @ 050 998 6124
<amireldor> sharon awaits.
<amireldor> thx
<manowar3> Avihay, sorry 4 that
<manowar3> edi
<manowar3> ed+win+dyn=lickso
<Avihay> ?
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-27
<amireldor___> Avihay: I requre a sister
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-28
<amireldor> Avihay: hello
<Avihay> hello amireldor. need a sister?
<amireldor> Avihay: I already have one!!!!!
<amireldor> but we are like diff ~10
<amireldor> let me try my password from my laptop
<amireldor> ok?
<amireldor> let me rephrase
<Avihay> I beg to differ:
<Avihay> [21:02:13] --> amireldor___ (6dba9f46@gateway/web/freenode/ip.109.186.159.70) has joined #ubuntu-il
<Avihay> [21:02:43] <amireldor___> Avihay: I requre a sister
<Avihay> [21:54:23] <-- amireldor___ (6dba9f46@gateway/web/freenode/ip.109.186.159.70) has quit (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<amireldor> oh that's good
<amireldor> Avihay MAAAAAAN OF PIECE
<amireldor> no.. i will try *smt* again and you will tell me if it works
<amireldor> rega
<amireldor> AHAM
<amireldor> *cough*
 * amireldor i'm singins in the rain in ATA
<Avihay> is it raining?
<amireldor> I now require both a sister and that you tell me if smt was compromised on my main Ubuntu server
<amireldor> it is a bit .....
<amireldor> DRIZZLE
<amireldor> can we do thsi again or 1234.com?
<amireldor> bug2000
<amireldor> will join
<amireldor> us
<amireldor> soon
<amireldor> moshe742: could you be the one?
<amireldor> lol
<Avihay> well, I need to go to work soon, I should be done in bout 4 hours
<Avihay> but I'm no security expert. if anything, useing linux made me more lax about security
<amireldor> Avihay: that feels good i hope. I otoh have s((hitted in my bed when i lost my sudo password
<Avihay> using*
<amireldor> *PHP
<amireldor> SSH
<amireldor> w8
<amireldor> so loolll
<amireldor> ani meKEy PO
<amireldor> it's lost
<amireldor> they locked me in
<amireldor> amir@ATA.ubuntu-il.org
<amireldor> maybe i shoud find my.... adn.....
<amireldor> and then you'd make the damned backup properly?
<Avihay> if you have physical access to the server, you can reset our passwords
<amireldor> or was is AmirOS
<amireldor> I don't. it's Guarded by the mightiest of all warriros of world (good song btw)
<Avihay> our->your
<amireldor> 2 - 3?
<amireldor> you know my IP Right?
<amireldor> so let'ssee if it's the same IP when i try to (wait afew momthns) this
<amireldor> didyou say 4 hours or 4 ktanot
<Avihay> hours
<amireldor> ohh so let's partyy! rega i'll bring the SSH soon
<amireldor> i know אני שמח tck זה קצת מטריד אותי אש ידידותית
<Avihay> and your external ip should be 109.186.159.70
<amireldor> checking a non span soite whatsmyip.com
<amireldor> SHIT SPAM!
<amireldor> whatismyip.com seems better. I can see money and shitt
<amireldor> **!@*!@*#*!
 * amireldor keeps it family-friendlt
<amireldor> Avihay: can we try again with the MX?
<amireldor> you ready?
<amireldor> it's thunderbird
 * amireldor ready... set...... php?
<Avihay> I'm not quite clear on what you want me to do
<amireldor> SEC
<amireldor> RAK TAKALA
<amireldor> like in starcraft 1
<amireldor> my dad thinks i'm nuts and wants to kill me
<amireldor> :(
<amireldor> i'll try on MX record of ubuntu-il.ORG again and then I could help you with the backup program
<amireldor> or that goes to RT@ubuntu.com ?
<Avihay> what backup program?
<amireldor> no program nu
<amireldor> script
<amireldor> #shhhhhhhhhhhhh
<amireldor> the enemy listens on public channels
<amireldor> i require another sister
<amireldor> Or Cogen
<amireldor> you know the one
<amireldor> he's g0t chr00t 2
<amireldor> srsly.
<amireldor> needs  #picsOrDdntXpn?
<amireldor> i think i better send a  video
<amireldor> in my case
<Avihay> I'm sorry, you don't make much sense to me
<amireldor> can you call me?
<amireldor> i'm on golan telecom
<Avihay> I think you mistook me for someone else
<amireldor> avishay?
<Avihay> no
<Avihay> avihai
<amireldor> that's you?
<amireldor> you want me to reveal your nickname ro zaworld?
<Avihay> there was an avishay on this channel too
<amireldor> coz i sure don't want mein :) ;)
<amireldor> was he a man of peace?
<Avihay> that's a different guy
<amireldor> ahhh
<amireldor> so you have access then
<amireldor> ssh thati s
<Avihay> I don't know if he was a man of peace
<amireldor> he must have been PEACE coz i'm WAR  or more like QUIET
<Avihay> have access to what? I'm not the ubuntu contact man, nor do I have any access to ubuntu-il.org
<amireldor> I got not little piece of mind (@IRON MAIDEN)
<amireldor> so who is the chr00t guy? Avihay passiveobserver \oR_
<amireldor> wait a sec
<amireldor> i know what do do.
<amireldor> brb
<amiros_eldoraDOS> hello amiros_eldoraDOS@.109.186.159.70
<amireldor> amiros_eldoraDOS: yes
<amireldor> what
 * amireldor that's gonna be interesing
 * amiros_eldoraDOS is yawning
<amiros_eldoraDOS> WHO WANTS AN EXCLUSIVE PICTURE OF AMIRELDOR@FACEBOOK.COM
<Avihay> well, have funn talking to yourself, I guess... I'm off to work
<amireldor> no
<amireldor> you said you have 4 hours
<amireldor> are you in tzava or tazva?
<Avihay> 4 hours of work
<amireldor> Avihay: &&& sorry
<amireldor> Avihay: מה אחי אתה רק סטודנט?
<amireldor> אבא שלך עורך דין?
<Avihay> fi
<Avihay> no
<amireldor> רציני? על
<amireldor> אה
<amireldor> כן תשמור על האנגלית עברית שלך
<amireldor> אני יודע עברית מעולה.
<amireldor> חייים.
<amireldor> חייייייייייייייייייייםםםםםםםםםםםםםםםםםםםם
<amireldor> יש לי שאלה
<amiros_eldoraDOS> גם לי
<amiros_eldoraDOS> ואני גם דוס
<amireldor> שתו!
<amireldor> (אני רוסי)
<amiros_eldoraDOS> אז?
<amiros_eldoraDOS> תן לבן אדם לדבר
<amireldor> טוב נמאס לי
<amireldor> אני הורג אותו רגע
<amireldor> שלום
<amireldor> ההצגה הכי טובה בעיר הא?
<amireldor> אתה אחלדמלךשחרוידרנדילטי
<amireldor> פרצו לי לאתר. ושינו לי סיסמת רוט. כנראה
<amireldor> טוב אני צריך לנוח
<amireldor> ונחזור על זה במועד מאוחר יותר. תודה
<amireldor> תודה
<amireldor> תודה
<amireldor> ביי
<amireldor> :O) אוהב אתכם
<Egbert9e9> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD-ylNurlLM
<Avihay> Egbert9e9: an excellent demonstration of a camera with poor NV. also not applicable here. if you get on the road, you are liable to get killed without great care. doesn't matter if you wear reflectors or not, or weather you are in a car or not :-<
<Egbert9e9> :<
<Egbert9e9> what's nv?
<Egbert9e9> https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/539-neovim-first-iteration
<amireldor> passiveobserver: who art thee, wanderer
<amireldor> Avihay: What is my IP now?
<amireldor> i should be static like yesterday
<amireldor> OK calm down.
<amireldor> עליק אחים ישראלים. אתם מאכזבים
<amireldor> לא פלא שאין קהילת אובונטו בארץ
<amireldor> סלאמת
#ubuntu-il 2014-03-01
<amireldor> oh here we go again
<amireldor> manowar3, hello
<manowar3> hi
<manowar3> stfu
<amireldor> passiveobserver, you help plz
<manowar3> plz :(
<amireldor> manowar3, NO SOUP FOR YOU!
<amireldor> Avihay: tagid avishay,
<amireldor> Avihay: is ubuntu-il.org hacked or smt?
<amireldor> i never had these google ads before
<amireldor> so wtf?
<amireldor> amireldor: דםצקםמק?
<amireldor> passiveobserver: who art thee?
<amireldor> asw3: arikb GuySoft: I require a sister.
<amireldor> sole19 you there/
<amireldor> oh he's gone :(
<amireldor> i  wonder where is bug2000
<amireldor> you guys are not helping your loco lead :(
<amireldor> asw3: you there today?
<nicolas_in_a_cag> welcome tzafrir, cu soon
<nicolas_in_a_cag> tt*
<GuySoft> amireldor then you need to ask your parents, not me
#ubuntu-il 2015-02-23
<Guest83455> חברים שלום יש לי בעיה עם המערכת תוכלו לעזור?
<lol> היי
#ubuntu-il 2015-02-24
<Avihay> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=824904027521252
